# New Diver One Silicon from scurfa watches



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The first Diver One Silicon is now in retirement here he is enjoying himself in Thailand, the Diver One Silicon is back but with some improvements;
300m~1000ft,
Domed sapphire with blue AR coating,
Higher bezel to house the ceramic insert, the insert has super luminous numbers and markers,
D1 logo on the crown with a red silicon band,
Same Swiss Quartz movement as before Ronda 515 powertech,
Thicker case back to help with the extra water resistance and to keep the crown from touching the wrist and coming loose after a while,
42mm x 51mm x 13.5mm,

The watch will not be on the website for a few weeks but is available here price is £124 plus £9 worldwide shipping contact [email protected] if you want one, thanks for reading Paul









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Great news, Paul! The original Diver One: Silicon is a winner and the new version will be as well.

My Scurfa trio will eagerly await the new addition! I can't wait to add one to my collection! Well done! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

This looks like a winner!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any lume shots?? you had me at Domed Sapphire and Lumed bezel.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Geeze, and I'm still waiting on the last of the "old" model Silicons to hit my mailbox. 
Might just have to pick up this one as well. I'm a sucker for a lumed bezel.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any lume shots?? you had me at Domed Sapphire and Lumed bezel.


not yet professional photo's will done soon.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations on growing your business and following to the point you can introduce a second generation. It's always good to see a product evolve for the better, and these are mostly good improvements. I'm sorry however that the diameter has gone up also. Any plans to introduce a smaller model at some point in the future?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Congratulations on growing your business and following to the point you can introduce a second generation. It's always good to see a product evolve for the better, and these are mostly good improvements. I'm sorry however that the diameter has gone up also. Any plans to introduce a smaller model at some point in the future?


hi the diameter is still 42mm, the watch is a little bit thicker at 13.5mm that is the only difference in size.


----------



## stepover (Oct 27, 2010)

Any plans to update the other Diver One models (or alternatively introduce new models) in the near future?

Also, and please take this as well-intentioned constructive feedback, have you considered getting a design agency to work on a better logo for Scurfa Watches? Cosmetically I think the very plain and uninteresting look of the logo is the real weak point on an otherwise good looking set of watches. You'd be surprised what a positive effect a re-brand could have on the business.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

scurfa said:


> hi the diameter is still 42mm, the watch is a little bit thicker at 13.5mm that is the only difference in size.


Ah, okay, thank you. The diameter listed on your website for the old version was 40 mm, which is what led to my confusion.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Ah, okay, thank you. The diameter listed on your website for the old version was 40 mm, which is what led to my confusion.


The website shows 40mm cases for the Diver One: Stainless and Diver One: NATO, but 42mm for the Diver One: Silicon. Both are nice size cases. Here is my Diver One: Silicon I and I'm eager to get a Diver One: Silicon II to join it. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Another shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stepover said:


> Any plans to update the other Diver One models (or alternatively introduce new models) in the near future?
> 
> Also, and please take this as well-intentioned constructive feedback, have you considered getting a design agency to work on a better logo for Scurfa Watches? Cosmetically I think the very plain and uninteresting look of the logo is the real weak point on an otherwise good looking set of watches. You'd be surprised what a positive effect a re-brand could have on the business.


I agree with this. Something even as simple as removing the surrounding white outline box would be a good start. Sorry to take liberties with your photo, Paul.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Paul, the Silicon II looks great on your wrist! That is a good looking watch.

Radar1, your mod of the brand logo is interesting. It is clean and simple. Nice job! However, I have no problem with the look of the current logo. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 2789890


sorry I think it looks lost without the box, I've tried all this and I had a few other logos what you end up with is everything else out there.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

scurfa said:


> sorry I think it looks lost without the box, I've tried all this and I had a few other logos what you end up with is everything else out there.


I think it looks much cleaner, but it is your watch and company. The changes you have made on the new model are great. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cleaner still! I will stand down now. |>


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

gaopa said:


> The website shows 40mm cases for the Diver One: Stainless and Diver One: NATO, but 42mm for the Diver One: Silicon. Both are nice size cases.


Aha! That was it. I had mistakenly thought they were the same case. Thank you for setting me straight. :-!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the font and surround on the logo; I just think it needs to be about, what? 15-20% smaller? Reduced to the point where it is less prominent than the 12:00 marker and the pivot ends of the hands. 

I'm liking the look of the new version even more after that wrist shot. That even though red is my least favorite primary color. It does have good contrast though. Have you thought of making one with blue or yellow accents? 

Are the new bezel and insert a feature designed to appeal to working (or recreational) divers, or is it geared more to the watch fanciers? While still clearly a tool watch, the ceramic bezel does make a bit more appealing for casual wear. While diving, does a fully lumed bezel offer any real advantages over a simple lumed pip? Also, I would think a fully indexed bezel would be more practical than one with only minute markers to 15 or 20 minutes. 

Now, from a purely business perspective I do get it. I now want two Scurfa watches, when a couple of days ago I was going to be happy with just the one.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> I like the font and surround on the logo; I just think it needs to be about, what? 15-20% smaller? Reduced to the point where it is less prominent than the 12:00 marker and the pivot ends of the hands.
> 
> I'm liking the look of the new version even more after that wrist shot. That even though red is my least favorite primary color. It does have good contrast though. Have you thought of making one with blue or yellow accents?
> 
> ...


im a vintage watch fan, Rolex and Tudor watches divers mainly so you can see vintage milgaus style hands, the red writing and the red band says double red to me, domed crystal after my favourites, 7mm screw down crown, the bezel is the same style as the Stainless and PVD model and your right I've read the comments over the past year and ive taken on board what people have said hence the improvements, I also want to stick to my strap line of affordable watches built to a high standard using the best materials.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations for your new version and your company, really nice looking and tempting watches, I would love to see the 40mm version with just the minute hand in color not both, I think they would look more professional with a little less color in the face, and maybe trying some of the colors of the Stowas prodiver hands, just my 2 cents!
Cheers!


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Any lume shots of the bezel yet?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like a great improvement on a winner already!
I personally really like the Scurfa logo and placement on the dial. 
Any thoughts to coming out with an automatic version or variant?


----------



## stepover (Oct 27, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Cleaner still! I will stand down now. |>
> 
> View attachment 2790698


I think this looks SO much better but the word scurfa should still be in its current lower case format. I don't understand the point of having the word "watches" as part of the logo-it's written on a watch?! But since Paul has indicated he disagrees and will be sticking with the current logo I won't labour the point anymore (even though it is one of the only things preventing me buying a scurfa!)...


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That's a lot of watch for the money! Great features too!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stepover said:


> I think this looks SO much better but the word scurfa should still be in its current lower case format. I don't understand the point of having the word "watches" as part of the logo-it's written on a watch?! But since Paul has indicated he disagrees and will be sticking with the current logo I won't labour the point anymore (even though it is one of the only things preventing me buying a scurfa!)...


Fair enough and agreed on eliminating "Watches" from the branding. Aside from that obviously excellent value for the money.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Very Nice Paul, well done for putting this together.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Blue bird said:


> Looks like a great improvement on a winner already!
> I personally really like the Scurfa logo and placement on the dial.
> Any thoughts to coming out with an automatic version or variant?


thank you and yes other watches are in the pipeline but it takes ages to get them from a paper design to the wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good on you for having a "GO"..look forward to seeing the automatic model emerge..to me it looks like you have a solid following of scurfaholic's ...all the best Dave


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

stepover said:


> Any plans to update the other Diver One models (or alternatively introduce new models) in the near future?
> 
> Also, and please take this as well-intentioned constructive feedback, have you considered getting a design agency to work on a better logo for Scurfa Watches? Cosmetically I think the very plain and uninteresting look of the logo is the real weak point on an otherwise good looking set of watches. You'd be surprised what a positive effect a re-brand could have on the business.


Actually, I really like that logo. The name in the box looks great, I think.

It's unique and distinctive, and pretty much unlike anything else you see out there. Well, maybe the word "watches" could be left out of the logo on the dial, but nothing wrong with having it on the logo on the caseback.

The use of upper-case letters would make it look too similar to almost everything out there, in my opinion.

I really like the wording encased in the box.

And yes, I'm looking forward to that auto that's in the pipeline, Paul !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

scurfa said:


> thank you and yes other watches are in the pipeline but it takes ages to get them from a paper design to the wrist.


This bit got me thinking ......

Your latest offering of the upgraded and improved New Diver One Silicon seems to tick all the right boxes, as far as the specs are concerned, right now.

Instead of having to go through all the bit about " takes ages to get them from a paper design to the wrist", would it not be possible to offer this new, existing design also in an auto version, with a 9015 onboard?

Something like Eddie of Timefactors PRS18, which comes in both identical Auto (PRS18A) and Quartz (PRS18Q) versions.

With the specs you offer now on the new model, I reckon that would make a pretty great looking Diver. Not to mention cutting down the time involved to come out with an entirely new model.

It would also offer an option to those looking for either a Quartz or Auto.

Your thoughts?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> This bit got me thinking ......
> 
> Your latest offering of the upgraded and improved New Diver One Silicon seems to tick all the right boxes, as far as the specs are concerned, right now.
> 
> ...


ive got three samples here one has the miyota 8215 another has the Seiko NH35 and one with the miyota 9015, they are all very good and at my price point I would go for the 8215 the only problem with that is they are now hard to get because of the popularity of the Seven Friday watch (and other) supplies are used up quickly causing a waiting list situation, but your right I think the silicon model with a 9015 would work.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

scurfa said:


> ive got three samples here one has the miyota 8215 another has the Seiko NH35 and one with the miyota 9015, they are all very good and at my price point I would go for the 8215 the only problem with that is they are now hard to get because of the popularity of the Seven Friday watch (and other) supplies are
> used up quickly causing a waiting list situation, but your right I think the silicon model with a 9015 would work.


I think you have a winner there Paul, in your new Diver One Silicon. Personally, I would avoid the 8215 as far as possible. Fit it out with that 9015, and offer it in both quartz and auto versions, and you will definitely have a great offering in your hands.

The 9015 is as good as you can get today, and would definitely be the way to go for an Auto Scurfa.

Regards,


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the new Diver One: Silicon and as phiabrooy said, a Miyota 9015 movement in that watch would be outstanding. I'm finding that the watches in my collection with the 9015 movements are among the most accurate watches I have. I'm a big fan of the Miyota 9015 movement and of Scurfa watches, seeming them together would be great! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

I really want this one, great watch, first D1 was awesome too.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Because as this thread has shown we are all getting ready for the next Diver One silicone. New and improved at a reasonable price. Thank you Paul for responding to my emails . Donald


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Scurfa Diver One: Silicon is looking forward to being joined by the new upcoming Silicon II when they are available!  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

What a great second offering. I'm glad to see the success to date, and you have much more in the future!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Paul,

This is great news.

I bought my Silicon directly after it was launched, and don't regret it for a second.
It is a great watch , at a great price.

Accuracy is fantastic, lume is better than my other +500 euro watches.

I have just one problem with the watch, and that is the play on the bezel.

Is this problem solved on the new Silicon?

Greetings,

Marc


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scheersmarc said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> This is great news.
> 
> ...


thenks Marc and yes the bezel is now tighter.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Love it... Definitely picking one up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great improvements .....well done. I will add this watch to the list. Does anyone have a pic of this watch on an iso style strap?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

jlow28 said:


> Great improvements .....well done. I will add this watch to the list. Does anyone have a pic of this watch on an iso style strap?


The Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II has not been released for sale yet. I hope it won't be long before it is and then someone can show it on an ISO strap. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

gaopa said:


> The Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II has not been released for sale yet. I hope it won't be long before it is and then someone can show it on an ISO strap. Cheers, Bill P.


Correction, Paul said that some of us who are Scurfa enthusiasts will soon be getting our new Diver One: Silicon II. When mine comes I will post pics. If you contact Paul directly perhaps he will sell one to you as well. :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great ideas for the changes and improvements and even better execution. It looks awesome. 
Mine is in flight and I cannot wait to strap it on my wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Upgrades look great. Will any of the changes be making it onto the other models?

By the way, are there any plans to get the bracelet model back in stock?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh and 9015 is the way to go i you offer it as an automatic in he future. Reliable, can be accurately adjusted, thin enough and still adorable. Plus it hacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Well done Paul, this is spot on. I'm in, just as soon as I've got the ££ together.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh and 9015 is the way to go ... thin enough and still adorable. Plus it hacks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes. The 9015 is an absolutely ADORABLE movement. Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The new Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II looks great, Paul! I'm eager to get mine. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

That one is very nice. I personally think the thicker case back is a great improvement for me personally, as I seem to have a problem with crowns scraping my wrist. It really looks like a great watch.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great. Wish you'd do this version (design wise) in 40mm. Or the old version in 40mm. The 40mm versions you have now don't do it for me. Which is too bad, because the price is so right, but i never bought the silicon because of the size.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

And what may be the last of the 1st run of the Diver One Silicons has just arrived in Connecticut, USA. This watch however, will not be seeing retirement for quite some time. Very happy with it, thanks, Paul.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mcfr said:


> Looks great. Wish you'd do this version (design wise) in 40mm. Or the old version in 40mm. The 40mm versions you have now don't do it for me. Which is too bad, because the price is so right, but i never bought the silicon because of the size.


hi Marco I'll alway have a 40mm watch in the range I'm building and maybe one day I'll have one you like.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> And what may be the last of the 1st run of the Diver One Silicons has just arrived in Connecticut, USA. This watch however, will not be seeing retirement for quite some time. Very happy with it, thanks, Paul.


yes that was the last and many thanks to you too.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

andygog said:


> Upgrades look great. Will any of the changes be making it onto the other models?
> 
> By the way, are there any plans to get the bracelet model back in stock?


yes still working on it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

New pic from Bill (Gaopa)









How does he do it!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

scurfa said:


> hi Marco I'll alway have a 40mm watch in the range I'm building and maybe one day I'll have one you like.


I realy like the style of the silicon, because of the lumepip and overall design. Only wish it was smaller. I'll keep watching the brand.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

And just with in an hour of sending him an email, the invoice has been paid for my new silicon II watch.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

New to scurfa here and with an auto this is a winner! Please let me know if and when. Also I love the boxed logo


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I maybe burned at the stake, but I love that we have a beautiful quartz watch here. This is going to be an amazing grab and go watch that will also grab looks as well. Sure, I love autos ad much as the next guy, but a $200 quartz that is stunning.... I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> I maybe burned at the stake, but I love that we have a beautiful quartz watch here. This is going to be an amazing grab and go watch that will also grab looks as well. Sure, I love autos ad much as the next guy, but a $200 quartz that is stunning.... I couldn't be happier.


Agreed. Never thought I'd be this enamored by a quartz, but me likey!! A lot!!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Too small for me, with extra long lugs, sigh!

If only the auto could also be 44mm with short lugs.
I love a big case for legibility and presence, short lugs for wearability, comfort and no gap between strap and case.
It's easy and it's been done for decades, with tunas for example.
Drilled lugs too.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

frenco said:


> Too small for me, with extra long lugs, sigh!
> 
> If only the auto could also be 44mm with short lugs.
> I love a big case for legibility and presence, short lugs for wearability, comfort and no gap between strap and case.
> ...


Hang on! How did you get in here? A dissenter, a naysayer, begone!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

hei, don't get me wrong, the watch is very nice and great bang for the buck.
the fact that my ideal diver is different does not change a thing


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

Dive watch designed and made by a diver cannot get more authentic than that!

Just bought myself a Diver One Silicon: II -- thank you Paul.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just kind of curious, from the people who have received their SII, how long did it take to get across the pond to your door steps?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

petersenjp said:


> Just kind of curious, from the people who have received their SII, how long did it take to get across the pond to your door steps?


You can count on a week. Paul ships Royal Mail which comes first to US customs and that stop can be short or long depending on the volume they have. From there the watch is released and on to you. About a week seems average. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Bill for the reply!!!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Aeterno said:


> Dive watch designed and made by a diver cannot get more authentic than that!
> 
> Just bought myself a Diver One Silicon: II -- thank you Paul.


I don't think he actually makes the watches himself, so let's not get carried away.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

frenco said:


> hei, don't get me wrong, the watch is very nice and great bang for the buck.
> the fact that my ideal diver is different does not change a thing


I was joking. It was just that you were the lone voice that expressed a tad of criticism amongst all the other "testimonials".


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Of course

And i'm sure scurfa appreciates all inputs, as flattery is least useful


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> I don't think he actually makes the watches himself, so let's not get carried away.


Indeed, let's not get carried away... I'm quite certain that, despite one poster's choice of words, nobody here is under the illusion that Mr. Scurfa is "making" his watches. He is producing them, like hundreds of others and appears to me to be quite forthright and transparent about it all.

I wish him well with this iteration, I think it looks good.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> I don't think he actually makes the watches himself, so let's not get carried away.


Figuratively versus literally. Paul has the watches made to his design like many others.

Looking forward to mine might arrive tomorrow.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a quick note to anyone sending money via pay pal, please put 'diver one red silicon' in the notes section so I don't get the order confused with the vintage Rolex parts I also sell, many thanks Paul


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

scurfa said:


> New pic from Bill (Gaopa)
> 
> How does he do it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to go with increasing the contrast and saturation until none of the actual surficial qualities of the watch can be observed in a photo!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> I'm going to go with overdoing the contrast and saturation until none of the actual surficial qualities of the watch can be observed in a photo!


You mean completely whited out?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG!! What a pic!! Love the effect of the dome on the logo and markers near 5-6. Makes it really hard to wait for mine 

Great photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't wait...Just keep watching my tracking number....


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> OMG!! What a pic!! Love the effect of the dome on the logo and markers near 5-6. Makes it really hard to wait for mine
> 
> Great photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks mate.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scurfawatches.com


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice underwater video, Paul! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I forgot to ask and it's probably mentioned somewhere. What's the lug width?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't wait. Got the S.S version.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> I forgot to ask and it's probably mentioned somewhere. What's the lug width?


22mm iiirc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> 22mm iiirc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks sir!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Nice underwater video, Paul! Cheers, Bill P.


Thanks Bill I'll be adding a few more over the next couple of days.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

This video is in the North Sea at 80m and I'm testing out the first diver one silicon.





scurfawatches.com


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Do we have any side-by-side comparo pics of both the Diver One silicon and Diver One Red silicon ? Gaopa ?

Regards,


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is the first model








Here is a picture of the improved model









scurfawatches.com


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, Paul.

What I meant was actual side-by-side pics. To compare thickness, etc.

Regards,


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> Thanks, Paul.
> 
> What I meant was actual side-by-side pics. To compare thickness, etc.
> 
> Regards,


The difference in thickness is very small. I will get a side by side for you later today and post. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> Do we have any side-by-side comparo pics of both the Diver One silicon and Diver One Red silicon ? Gaopa ?
> 
> Regards,


Here is the side-by-side comparison of the two Diver One: Silicon watches. The Silicon I is on the left and the slightly thicker Silicon II on the right. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish Scurfa made a decent size divers about 45-46mm instead of these tiny little 42mm models, 42mm is way to small for my 7.5'' wrist, a seiko 007 looks like a mini diver on my wrist.
Nice watches all the same.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Second that. A 44/45mm with short lugs


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Here is the first model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the improvements, but I much prefer the numbering/font and indexing on the original bezel insert.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> Appreciate the improvements, but I much prefer the numbering/font and indexing on the original bezel insert.


hi I did try that first but the smaller numbers and minute markers looked cluttered cut into the ceramic and nothing like the printing on the aluminium insert.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is a video clip of the new model.





scurfawatches.com


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Here is the side-by-side comparison of the two Diver One: Silicon watches. The Silicon I is on the left and the slightly thicker Silicon II on the right. Cheers, Bill P.


Hmm. That Silicon II is on a bracelet.

Is that the straight-end Watchadoo that was formerly on your 1st model Silicon?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

a silicon 45 with the same 51mm lug2lug would be a winner.
just need a little additional machining between the lugs in the lower case edge for the necessary strap clearance.
with the added bonus of less strap to case visible empty space.

such silicon 45 would fit all the wrists currently fitted by the 42
would make all big wristers happy
would be more readable
stronger wrist presence
only one additional machining, so very slightly more expensive

and drilled lugs, if screwbars are not possible


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> Hmm. That Silicon II is on a bracelet.
> 
> Is that the straight-end Watchadoo that was formerly on your 1st model Silicon?


You are right, BigBluefish, my Silicon II is wearing a straight end watchadoo with a brushed finish which I had on my Silicon I for a while. My Silicon I is now on a nice leather strap with a deployant clasp. There is nothing wrong with the OEM rubber strap, but I prefer either a bracelet or leather strap. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

frenco said:


> a silicon 45 with the same 51mm lug2lug would be a winner.
> just need a little additional machining between the lugs in the lower case edge for the necessary strap clearance.
> with the added bonus of less strap to case visible empty space.
> 
> ...


Sorry, fenco, but I will have to say I much prefer a 42mm watch on my 7.5" wrist compared to a 45mm case. I have found that 44mm cases are my top end and that I much prefer a 40-42mm case. To each his own.  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

of course, but the 42mm is already available, and the 40mm too, I speak for the neglected bunch!

I too have a 7.5" wrist, but I have 48, 46, 44mm watches and I'm starting to hate the 42mm of my aquatimer, every time I wear it my feeling is it shrinked. Not to speak about the 40mm fortis pilot, I haven't been capable of wearing it in the past 3 years

in the eighties I wore for 5 years in a row a tuna 7549-7010, sold it and regretted selling it for the past 20 years!
and that was about 46 or so, but with short lugs


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

While I prefer 40mm to 43mm watches, I do have a large one! :-d Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice and I like a rubber strap, but just curious if anyone has shots of these on leather?


scurfa said:


> Here is the first model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I've got a Silicon II on the way, and it will probably end up on leather. I'll post up a couple of pics when I get it.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Very nice and I like a rubber strap, but just curious if anyone has shots of these on leather?


Yes, I have my Diver One: Silicon I on leather. It looks and feels great! Here are shots of it on a bandrbands canvas/velcro strap and on ZULU strapx. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine still hasn't landed. Dying to see it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Jeepdad, remember if we dont see pictures it never happened : )

cheers,
Dan


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry I meant Jeep99dad


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I promise I'll post one as soon as it lands. Still nothing today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Here is the side-by-side comparison of the two Diver One: Silicon watches. The Silicon I is on the left and the slightly thicker Silicon II on the right. Cheers, Bill P.


Thanks, Gaopa.

That's exactly what I wanted to see. The Diver One Red Silicon looks much "beefier" !

Regards,


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya, mine is somewhere between here and there  I so excited, but the tracking has went silent


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Really love them. There was mention of an auto? Any timeframe at all when that could be done?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Really love them. There was mention of an auto? Any timeframe at all when that could be done?


no auto for the silicon as yet but I'm working on an auto of a different model, thanks Paul


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Another sat diving clip, dropping down to the sea bed from an old Comex diving bell that is still used today.





scurfawatches.com


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing another underwater clip! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My SCURFA is waiting at home  along with a new CRK Sebenza 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey brice, did yours ever show on the US tracking or did it just show up at your door ... sorry. Getting excited here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got tracking texts thru USPS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Darn. Mine still must be stuck in customs then


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> My SCURFA is waiting at home  along with a new CRK Sebenza
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pics, Brice! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Paul









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gaopa said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > My SCURFA is waiting at home  along with a new CRK Sebenza
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to Isofrane and will take pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to Isofrane and will take pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That crystal looks amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bloom said:


> That crystal looks amazing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


It is. Makes a huge difference IMhO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks really good on the Isofrane too!! Think mine are 24mm; looks like I'll have to consider getting a 22mm based on your pics..\


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bloom said:


> Looks really good on the Isofrane too!! Think mine are 24mm; looks like I'll have to consider getting a 22mm based on your pics..\


Yeah it's a good combo. Did y get my PM with initial thoughts? Do it man. Grab one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice pictures well done,


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah it's a good combo. Did y get my PM with initial thoughts? Do it man. Grab one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I did indeed and responded; thanks so much!! Order placed; now the wait begins.

Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Are these still available to WUS memebers or are they sold out?? Oh... and please oh please oh please (quoting my 9-year old daughter! LOL)... will you be offering a version of the Silicone One with an automatic movement.. 8215/9015 or...?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Send an email to Paul at scurfa. Tell him you want a silicon II and he will send you an invoice for one. He just hasn't posted them on his site yet.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Cobia said:


> I wish Scurfa made a decent size divers about 45-46mm instead of these tiny little 42mm models, 42mm is way to small for my 7.5'' wrist, a seiko 007 looks like a mini diver on my wrist.
> Nice watches all the same.


Different strokes for different folks. 42mm is way too big for my wrist; 36mm is about right. I'm looking at this for my brother. 

(Sent from Tapatalk!)


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello,
How is the bezel action and could someone tell me which quartz movement is in this watch?

cheers,
Dan


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ronda 515 power tech


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are a few cell phone pics. Stil have it on Isofrane. I'm very pleased with this combo.








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

All of those shots are great; the crystal is really something else, (almost 3D) and the Isofrane band looks like it was made for the Diver One. Looking forward to receiving mine; until then, will have to continue coming back to your pics in this thread.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Excited for you. Glad you went for it. 
I like the details too like the slight angle up of the bezel to match the slight dome of the crystal. It's week executed, especially at this amazing price point. The crown also is very smooth, screws in and out like a champ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics of your new Silicon II on the Isophrane, it looks good, Brice. Sadly the Isophrane costs almost half as much as the watch!  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics of your new Silicon II on the Isophrane, it looks good, Brice. Sadly the Isophrane costs almost half as much as the watch!  Cheers, Bill P.


True, but then becomes a versatile strap that can be used for future watches.  It's a strap that doesn't leave the stable to often


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Mines been released from customs and sitting in chi town. Only an 8 hour trip little buddy! 


I am thinking about trying a grey cuda on the watch. Though, having trouble visualizing it.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm a bracelet guy and as much as I like my new Silicon II on the OEM rubber strap, a leather strap or ZULU, the watch looks and feels best on my wrist when on a nice bracelet. I have my Silicon II mounted on a brushed watchadoo bracelet now and am luvin' it! :-!

The astute observer will also notice that the red band on my crown is gone. I removed it as I prefer the silver crown. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

scurfa said:


> ive got three samples here one has the miyota 8215 another has the Seiko NH35 and one with the miyota 9015, they are all very good and at my price point I would go for the 8215 the only problem with that is they are now hard to get because of the popularity of the Seven Friday watch (and other) supplies are used up quickly causing a waiting list situation, but your right I think the silicon model with a 9015 would work.


This!

A 9015 (has to hack) in there at without a big bump in price and you will greatly expand your audience. Including to me.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

9015 please and thank you in advance!


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Why the isofrane? Is the custom fitted silicon strap not that great out something?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't speak for other people as my Diver One hasn't arrived yet, but the Isofrane is an iconic dive strap so my thought is people like to use it on different dive watches (Diver One included) for a classic diver look perhaps. With that being said, based on the pictures I've seen I think the fitted silicon strap looks great on the Diver One, and am planning on keeping it mounted on mine for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't even have this watch "yet" but I agree with what an earlier gent said Miota 9015 please, hacking would be great and is my preference.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not a fan of rubber straps unless I'm actually wearing the watch in the water, but the one supplied with the Diver One Silicon is actually very comfortable and looks good with the fitted ends. Much as Isofranes are admired, I think the original strap looks better on the watch. 

I've put my v1 on a two piece Timefactors canvas strap, since it's winter. It was -10 F. here this morning and the last thing I am going to be doing anytime soon is getting in the water. I dunno, but wearing a dive watch in full kit in the winter seems a bit odd to me. But that's what other straps and bracelets are for.  

Anyway, someone above asked about the bezel action on the v2. I'd like to know as well. On my v1, there is no lateral play in the bezel, and the clicks are nice and precise. But there is a bit of vertical play. Doesn't affect the appearance or function of the bezel, but it bugs me a bit and I'd like to have some assurance that the newer bezel is a bit more snug. That said, it isn't a big deal, my PMMM's bezel has almost as much play, and again, it isn't a functional issue.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> I'm not a fan of rubber straps unless I'm actually wearing the watch in the water, but the one supplied with the Diver One Silicon is actually very comfortable and looks good with the fitted ends. Much as Isofranes are admired, I think the original strap looks better on the watch.
> 
> I've put my v1 on a two piece Timefactors canvas strap, since it's winter. It was -10 F. here this morning and the last thing I am going to be doing anytime soon is getting in the water. I dunno, but wearing a dive watch in full kit in the winter seems a bit odd to me. But that's what other straps and bracelets are for.
> 
> Anyway, someone above asked about the bezel action on the v2. I'd like to know as well. On my v1, there is no lateral play in the bezel, and the clicks are nice and precise. But there is a bit of vertical play. Doesn't affect the appearance or function of the bezel, but it bugs me a bit and I'd like to have some assurance that the newer bezel is a bit more snug. That said, it isn't a big deal, my PMMM's bezel has almost as much play, and again, it isn't a functional issue.


the bezel is tighter on the the new model and the noise it make when you turn it is different because the ceramic ring is quite thick, cheers Paul


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Bloom said:


> I can't speak for other people as my Diver One hasn't arrived yet, but the Isofrane is an iconic dive strap so my thought is people like to use it on different dive watches (Diver One included) for a classic diver look perhaps. With that being said, based on the pictures I've seen I think the fitted silicon strap looks great on the Diver One, and am planning on keeping it mounted on mine for the foreseeable future.


As Bloom said, the fitted silicon strap on the Silicon I and now on the Silicon II models are quality fitted straps and look/wear great on the watch. Here are some shots of the Silicon II on the OEM rubber strap. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Are the fitted straps that come with the scurfa dust magnets? That's why I choose isofrane most times.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

I pulled the trigger, the wait begins


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

wease said:


> I pulled the trigger, the wait begins


Congratulations, wease! When your new Scurfa arrives please share some pics.  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

:clap:

Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Someone asked... I chose to switch to the Isofrane because I like the looks of this modern take on a vintage strap. The material is top notch and doesn't attract dust. I like how it looks on the watch better than the OEM strap also but of course that's a matter of taste. 
The OEM strap is well designed and fits the watch perfectly. It's also very comfortable and looks right on the Silicon. 
️NOTE I'm typically not a fan of fitted straps in general so that's also why I switched to Isofrane. The fitted straps always make the watch look longer/bigger as they extend out some. 
It does attract dust some but not too bad, better than I expected. I.e. The Timefactor Isofrane copy is really bad for that. 
Finally no matter the watch and straps it comes with, whether the silicon or a pam, I always change straps. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diver one Silicon II has been ordered. Excited to get this one! Thanks Paul!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Diver one Silicon II has been ordered. Excited to get this one! Thanks Paul!


Well done. ️Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

gaopa said:


> I'm a bracelet guy and as much as I like my new Silicon II on the OEM rubber strap, a leather strap or ZULU, the watch looks and feels best on my wrist when on a nice bracelet. I have my Silicon II mounted on a brushed watchadoo bracelet now and am luvin' it! :-!
> 
> The astute observer will also notice that the red band on my crown is gone. I removed it as I prefer the silver crown. Cheers, Bill P.


Amazing lume shot. I think I may pick one of these up for my trip to Hawaii this summer.


----------



## OrionR6 (Jan 2, 2012)

Werd... Mine had landed in NY. Let's hope the delivery truck doesn't slide off into a ditch with this snow storm on the Ease Coast...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a better photo of my Silicon II on a brushed watchadoo bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

And now the watch is stuck in chi town. Ugh the wait. Darn postal service


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

petersenjp said:


> And now the watch is stuck in chi town. Ugh the wait. Darn postal service


Sure sorry about the delayed delivery, Peter. All in the Scurfa family are eager for you to get and enjoy your new Silicon II. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Bill! Looking forward to having this in the collection!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Guess the watch gods heard my plea. The watch is in Iowa now.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

petersenjp said:


> Guess the watch gods heard my plea. The watch is in Iowa now.


Great news, Peter, perhaps you will get your watch tomorrow. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to purchase the diver silicone II. Can I use paypal?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes. Email Paul and he will send an invoice via PayPal to you


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dwsjr50 said:


> I want to purchase the diver silicone II. Can I use paypal?


Sure. That's how I paid Paul for mine 
️️Email him. [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul also told me you can order it online. The specs have been updated for the Silicon II, but not the picture. I ordered mine online and used PayPal and Paul has already emailed me tracking.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Great updated. Wish the lug to lug was a bit shorter for me. 48mm range is perfect for my smaller wrist. But love it overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Already have one of these on order, but out of curiosity, how's duration of the lume on these? I saw one post saying it's C1 (which would point to not impressive) but nothing else beyond charged lume shots


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

corpyr said:


> Already have one of these on order, but out of curiosity, how's duration of the lume on these? I saw one post saying it's C1 (which would point to not impressive) but nothing else beyond charged lume shots


Here is the lume on the new Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II after a "charge". In every day usage, the watch has great lume. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Grrrr.... Tracking on mine says that it passed through the Chicago sort facility on the 13th. They must have sent it the rest of the way by Pony Express. Wasn't in the mail today.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

KrisOK said:


> Grrrr.... Tracking on mine says that it passed through the Chicago sort facility on the 13th. They must have sent it the rest of the way by Pony Express. Wasn't in the mail today.


Sorry you didn't get your watch today, but hope you get it tomorrow. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Already have one of these on order, but out of curiosity, how's duration of the lume on these? I saw one post saying it's C1 (which would point to not impressive) but nothing else beyond charged lume shots


The C scale is for the colours or that is what I'm lead to believe, I may be wrong but here is the ISO chart, I can tell you the lume is very good and is Swiss super luminous, I can charge the watch up on my bunk light (at work) and it glows brightly all the time I'm in bed.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

KrisOK said:


> Grrrr.... Tracking on mine says that it passed through the Chicago sort facility on the 13th. They must have sent it the rest of the way by Pony Express. Wasn't in the mail today.


Mine did same thing 48 hours in Chicago. Then made it to my home town. Then has left the sort facility here twice and it's still not here yet. USPS is absolutely horrid lately and they can't blame it on the storms. We haven't had any here.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the lume everyone! I appreciate the feedback. Whether or not it'd last the night since I have the bad habit of waking up at random times and wanting to know the time was exactly what I was looking for.



KrisOK said:


> Grrrr.... Tracking on mine says that it passed through the Chicago sort facility on the 13th. They must have sent it the rest of the way by Pony Express. Wasn't in the mail today.


Is that the ISC Chicago sorting or regular sorting? Like petersonjp said, I noticed mine had to go through two for Chicago--confused me for a few days til the second showed up.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This is my current wallpaper on my phone, (thanks Bill), until I receive my SII. Bill, if there is a problem with using your picture, please, let me know and I'll swap it. You take great pictures.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm really enjoyin mine a lot. What a beauty with a dial reminiscent of the 2254, which I love. The dome and slightly inclined ceramic bezel really make the watch. Have to wear it again tonight 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm really enjoyin mine a lot. What a beauty with a dial reminiscent of the 2254, which I love. The dome and slightly inclined ceramic bezel really make the watch. Have to wear it again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tease...


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

This new scurfa is one of the best looking dive watches i have ever seen. If it wasn't so small it would be on my wrist already. Any of you guys has a 7.5" wrist i could see the watch onto?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

frenco said:


> This new scurfa is one of the best looking dive watches i have ever seen. If it wasn't so small it would be on my wrist already. Any of you guys has a 7.5" wrist i could see the watch onto?


7.5" wrist isn't that big  it'll work just fine , is s pretty long case too. 
My pic above is on a 7.25" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

frenco said:


> This new scurfa is one of the best looking dive watches i have ever seen. If it wasn't so small it would be on my wrist already. Any of you guys has a 7.5" wrist i could see the watch onto?


My wrist is 75" and the 42mm Silicon II wears well. I will get a wrist shot tomorrow and post it. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm really enjoyin mine a lot. What a beauty with a dial reminiscent of the 2254, which I love. The dome and slightly inclined ceramic bezel really make the watch. Have to wear it again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the second pic! Best I've seen and what a great looking dial. Really can't wait to get mine now.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Thanks for the info on the lume everyone! I appreciate the feedback. Whether or not it'd last the night since I have the bad habit of waking up at random times and wanting to know the time was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Is that the ISC Chicago sorting or regular sorting? Like petersonjp said, I noticed mine had to go through two for Chicago--confused me for a few days til the second showed up.


If I'm not mistaken, Chicago is one of the US ports of entry. Not sure why it would go through again though.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm really enjoyin mine a lot. What a beauty with a dial reminiscent of the 2254, which I love. The dome and slightly inclined ceramic bezel really make the watch. Have to wear it again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those shots are great; going to make my wait until sometime next week even harder!!

Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is my Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II on my 7.5" wrist. My Silicon II is now mounted on a watchadoo brushed bracelet. The 42mm case of the Silicon II is a perfect fit for me. Cheers, Bill P.



another wrist shot


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My silicon 2 is enroute. Can't wait to wear and show it off. Thank you Paul for the quick turnaround from order to shipping. Donald


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

KrisOK said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Chicago is one of the US ports of entry. Not sure why it would go through again though.


My best guess is it gets marked "ISC Chicago" while going through customs and then gets dropped to a regular Chicago USPS for processing, showing up as the second (top) listing.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Here is my Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II on my 7.5" wrist. My Silicon II is now mounted on a watchadoo brushed bracelet. The 42mm case of the Silicon II is a perfect fit for me. Cheers, Bill P.


of course it's a good fit, like my aquatimer 42mm on my wrist.
but it's also a personal thing, i prefer bigger watches with shorter lugs, like the tuna, my orca (46mm case, 48mm lugs) and so on.
I am sure the S2 will fit my wrist nicely, it's just that if it was 44mm with the same or shorter lugs it would have been better


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Mine came in. Beautiful watch but my bezel on the right side is very loose and the slightest touch makes a loud clicking sound. Paul has already responded promptly to the issue saying I can return it. I may just take it to my watch shop and see if they can fix it. 

Sad me.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

petersenjp said:


> Mine came in. Beautiful watch but my bezel on the right side is very loose and the slightest touch makes a loud clicking sound. Paul has already responded promptly to the issue saying I can return it. I may just take it to my watch shop and see if they can fix it.
> 
> Sad me.


like I said John anyway you want to sort it is fine by me.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Comex diving bell on the surface, Comex diving equipment still used today.





scurfawatches.com


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Another nice colorful video, Paul! Thanks for sharing! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

petersenjp said:


> Mine came in. Beautiful watch but my bezel on the right side is very loose and the slightest touch makes a loud clicking sound. Paul has already responded promptly to the issue saying I can return it. I may just take it to my watch shop and see if they can fix it.
> 
> Sad me.


I have 4 Scurfa watches and never had a bezel or any other problem with any of them. I find the quality to be very high. Sorry you have a problem, but I know Paul will work with you. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope no one takes my previous post as a "attack" on the quality of the watch itself. From GB to US, things happen. I completely understand that. It should be a pretty simple fix as it looks like the bezel just lifted slightly from the case. The watch is beautiful and I would not hesitate ordering from Paul again.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I read about this watch a few weeks ago and decided to take the plunge on Monday. A quick email to Paul, a PayPal invoice paid and by Wednesday it was sat on my desk when I got to work. I had a couple of initial queries after receiving the watch and emailed Paul, by the time I went to get a coffee and returned to my desk the reply was already in my In Box, customer service is second to none. For the price paid, the watch is definitely punching above it's weight and a few of the guys here in work who are really into their watches have been very impressed with the quality. It's very comfortable, looks great and doesn't cost the earth what's not to like ? I took a pic last night of the watch on my 7.5" wrist as someone was sin for a picture earlier in the thread.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got my diver one stainless steel. 
I like it, especially the thinness and the 40mm size. 









I am not taking the plastic off because there's a sort of blue shadow on the crown, I have sent an email about this to Paul. 
Any of you know what this could be and how it can be resolved without sending the watch back?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Just got my diver one stainless steel.
> I like it, especially the thinness and the 40mm size.
> 
> 
> ...


its just a protective coating, comes off easy.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great!
Sorry for the stupid question, I did not want to risk ruining it


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaaaand here it is on a Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Seppia, I'm glad you like your Diver One: Stainless. The 40 mm thin case is not only a beauty to look at, but a dream to wear. Enjoy! I'm crazy about mine! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> I took a pic last night of the watch on my 7.5" wrist as someone was sin for a picture earlier in the thread.


Thank you! After this picture I will try to resist a few more hours, but I fear I will fall for it before the end of the weekend!


----------



## ALAN.T (Apr 27, 2010)

Smashing diver!

Who is Paul, and where can I get one?

And yes, it looks like its only a protection.

BR
ALAN.T


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

frenco said:


> Thank you! After this picture I will try to resist a few more hours, but I fear I will fall for it before the end of the weekend!


hee....hee..... frenco, we are a bunch of enablers! :-d Go for it! Order the Diver One: Silicon II, you won't regret it! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

ALAN.T said:


> Smashing diver!
> 
> Who is Paul, and where can I get one?
> 
> ...


Alan, Paul is the owner of Scurfa watches. You can contact him a scurfawatches.com
Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ALAN.T (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys,
although I have been a member on the site for a while, I especially like the SCURFA Range

They look fantastic, but does anyone know if Paul is involved in diving, or is he just like many of us a desk diver/designer/dreamer

Really sorry if it sounds a little fickle, but the watches actually look like he has had some great advice, or he knows from experience just what is right?

It just adds so much value for myself personally if its a design idea, or actually been produced through experience?

Again apologies, but the design rings a chord.

Alan T


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ALAN.T said:


> They look fantastic, but does anyone know if Paul is involved in diving, or is he just like many of us a desk diver/designer/dreamer


He's a professional diver. North Sea, I believe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All of that info is already available on his site as to who he is and why he produced this watch. One just has to go to his site and read.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Still the same status....... I'm starting to get worried. This processed through Chicago a week ago. Domestic mail doesn't ever take this long.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

frenco said:


> Thank you! After this picture I will try to resist a few more hours, but I fear I will fall for it before the end of the weekend!


I'm with you paisano! I'm getting close to pulling the trigger myself. Fine looking timepiece from a real diver!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KrisOK said:


> Still the same status....... I'm starting to get worried. This processed through Chicago a week ago. Domestic mail doesn't ever take this long.
> 
> View attachment 3033938


But this is not domestic and not comparable. International mail takes time and your item is in customs which could take 1 day or 10.... Really don't see what there is to worry about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Got mine in today.

Something I was looking for was shiny hands. From pictures I knew this one would be decent, but it definitely surpasses my expectations. I'm also impressed with how well the finish on the side of the bezel matches that of the case.

Only downside for me is the band. I like everything except it's way too big for my wrist (6.75"). It would need at least one, maybe two more holes. The buckle also stuck out as a result. I took a chance and tried slicing a hole--no go, the band ripped more. Threw on a nato (which I probably would have done anyway) and am happy, though. Also--and this isn't a con for me because I don't care, but for those who do--the second hand is way off; at 3'oclock, it actually hits the far edge of the marker.

Lume was a concern, but I have to give it a few days to comment accurately on that.

Machining all seems very nice. Bezel is good. Even the lume is very well centered in the markers (something not every brand gets right).

Tried to get some pics of my likes and dislikes (the things I mentioned above):


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

frenco said:


> This new scurfa is one of the best looking dive watches i have ever seen. If it wasn't so small it would be on my wrist already. Any of you guys has a 7.5" wrist i could see the watch onto?


PM sent.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

KrisOK said:


> Still the same status....... I'm starting to get worried. This processed through Chicago a week ago. Domestic mail doesn't ever take this long.
> 
> View attachment 3033938


I feel your pain KrisOK; mine has been in the same status at an Los Angeles USPS location for 5 days. I knew there could be delays, but that still doesn't help the anxious feelings of wanting the watch to get here. I'm still holding out hope for sometime this week; until then, I keep looking at all the great photos in this thread. One thing I'm really struck by on the Diver One is the incredible curvature of the case and dial; makes the bezel seem like it's organically integrated. I don't think I've ever been this excited about a quartz watch before...


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Bloom said:


> I feel your pain KrisOK; mine has been in the same status at an Los Angeles USPS location for 5 days. I knew there could be delays, but that still doesn't help the anxious feelings of wanting the watch to get here. I'm still holding out hope for sometime this week; until then, I keep looking at all the great photos in this thread. One thing I'm really struck by on the Diver One is the incredible curvature of the case and dial; makes the bezel seem like it's organically integrated. I don't think I've ever been this excited about a quartz watch before...


Same for me. Tick tock.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine is still in Chicago Ohare airport. We are iced in here in West Texas. A bunch of flights are canceled to DFW Airport. Soooo waiting a little longer.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Dwsjr50 said:


> Mine is still in Chicago Ohare airport. We are iced in here in West Texas. A bunch of flights are canceled to DFW Airport. Soooo waiting a little longer.


Sure hope the weather breaks and you can get your watch! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

These posts just get more and more fascinating!


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

We will have milder weather coming in by Wednesday. The watch should be here by Friday.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine just hit my local USPS facility. The wait is almost over. 😃


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorely tempted. In fact I was looking at grabbing one and the 1st version ran out. In the small lag time I ordered (and still waiting) for a bathys 100f. No sooner did I do that than Paul emailed me about this version. Love the upgrades. I have a 7"ish wrist and sounds like this should fit with the lug curve. 
Hard to justify to myself or my wife. It's so darn affordable and good looking though. 
I do wonder about the c1 Lume and if I would be underwhelmed. Any one able to offer any insights or comparisons on the lume? In my experience c1 will have As very quick bright glow and then be a dull glow all night. In some of the pics the dial looks brighter than the hands. True?
Thanks for all the great pics everyone!
Not sure (financial reasons) but id love to grab one


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Sorely tempted. In fact I was looking at grabbing one and the 1st version ran out. In the small lag time I ordered (and still waiting) for a bathys 100f. No sooner did I do that than Paul emailed me about this version. Love the upgrades. I have a 7"ish wrist and sounds like this should fit with the lug curve.
> Hard to justify to myself or my wife. It's so darn affordable and good looking though.
> I do wonder about the c1 Lume and if I would be underwhelmed. Any one able to offer any insights or comparisons on the lume? In my experience c1 will have As very quick bright glow and then be a dull glow all night. In some of the pics the dial looks brighter than the hands. True?
> Thanks for all the great pics everyone!
> Not sure (financial reasons) but id love to grab one


It sounds like you describe to me, and it is similar as my Hamilton Khaki mechanical, which is c1. It drops in brightness fast, but a few minutes ago when I woke up, I could read it after about 7 hours in the dark.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

wease said:


> Mine just hit my local USPS facility. The wait is almost over. 


Congrats man!! Just checked, and mine is going on day six sitting in a USPS facility in LA. Good times.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

A cynic might think that all these inane comments as to where the watch is located might be nothing more than a ploy to keep the thread current.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get my SII, so I can post a picture a day to keep this thread on top, winning. 😃


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

With so many new Scurfa owners, it is time to pass out some Scurfa Club membership cards!  Enjoy your watches! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

The membership card was the last straw. Ha! Just pulled trigger on the Silicone. Just don't tell the automatic snobs on me! Now the wait begins....tick tock.....

Oh, I ordered an 22mm Obris Morgan NBR01 rubber strap in red for it. Should rock dressed in that!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess we'll be twins then, as I ordered the same strap Sunday.



scalz said:


> The membership card was the last straw. Ha! Just pulled trigger on the Silicone. Just don't tell the automatic snobs on me! Now the wait begins....tick tock.....
> 
> Oh, I ordered an 22mm Obris Morgan NBR01 rubber strap in red for it. Should rock dressed in that!
> 
> View attachment 3077985


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Guess we'll be twins then, as I ordered the same strap Sunday.


Cool. Don't need to say post up a picture when they mate. Mine will be awhile longer.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well..... I finally pried mine from the clutches of the US Postal Service.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow sweet pics!
I sense a difficult chat with my wife and scrounging the house to find something to sell!

How thick is the strap?


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

The strap is about 7mm at the lugs, tapering down to about 3.5mm at the holes and buckle. Nice and soft, but a bit sticky. It attracts lint and animal hair in nothing flat.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> A cynic might think that all these inane comments as to where the watch is located might be nothing more than a ploy to keep the thread current.


Not my posts. It took *WAY* too long to process it once it hit the US. I think they sent it the rest of the way by an asthmatic donkey. I was getting worried that it wasn't ever going to appear.

Besides, what would be wrong with keeping the thread going anyway? This thread is only three weeks old. Other micro brands that have active threads that are a year plus.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

KrisOK said:


> Not my posts. It took *WAY* too long to process it once it hit the US. I think they sent it the rest of the way by an asthmatic donkey. I was getting worried that it wasn't ever going to appear.
> 
> Besides, what would be wrong with keeping the thread going anyway? This thread is only three weeks old. Other micro brands that have active threads that are a year plus.


Hear, Hear! Let's keep spreading the word on Scurfa watches. Good watches at very reasonable prices! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

KrisOK said:


> Good grief man! Nobody is forcing you to read any of these threads. There are hundreds of active threads on the forum. If this one bothers you, just pass it by. I am CERTAINLY not a tout for anybody's brand, but if I have good things to say about a watch will you say that I am one?
> 
> In the words of my son: Dude! Lighten up!


AGREE! When I don't like a thread I pass it by. Here's a shot of my newly acquired SII. I hear my mom yelling,I need to go do my algebra homework


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the strap info!


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I received my Diver One Sil v2 today. Ordered Feb 20 and arrived Feb 24 in California...amazingly fast. Overall I am very happy with it.

High points:

- Overall fit and finish is really nice. Love the red band on the crown. Metal has a brushed finish -- really sharp looking.
- Size and proportions are very good. First version's bezel seemed too wide relative to the face -- this one is just right.
- Silicone strap is very comfortable
- Love the convex crystal which I think must be convex on the inside as well. As you rotate your wrist, the light reflecting off the top surface moves in the opposite direction from the bluish AR reflection off the inner surface. This actually gives a very interesting, technical feel to the watch (for me at least; others maybe wouldn't notice.)

My very minor nitpicks:

- Silicone has an 'e' at the end. Silicon is something completely different. 
- second hand does not exactly land on the indices. 
- screen printing on the watch face is not perfectly sharp-edged. Naked eye probably can't tell, but under magnification you can see it.

That said, for this price point I think I got an excellent value.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I sorta took the name Silicon to refer to the fact that it was a Quartz watch. You know, integrated chips = silicon. On the other hand, Paul IS from the UK, and we ALL know how weird the Queen's English is. LOL, Just kidding!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Silicone rubber is made from (and presumably named for) siloxanes, molecules built around silicon and oxygen linked Si-O-Si. So I have always assumed the name referred to the strap. If the strap's made of a different rubber, then I'm completely wrong.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Speaking about that strap..... I took it off to try a couple of natos and some leather straps on the watch. Then I went to put the silicone strap back on........ Mine is HARD to get the springbars to lock in place. I mean really, really hard! The fitted part of the strap bottoms out against the case well before the springbar gets close to the hole. It felt like I had to hold my mouth just right, stand on one foot while looking cross-eyed and whistling a tune. I think if I take it off again, it's going to STAY off!

Hey Paul, what was the reasoning behind using a polished case back? It seems odd considering that the rest of the case is brushed.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Speaking about that strap..... I took it off to try a couple of natos and some leather straps on the watch. Then I went to put the silicone strap back on........ Mine is HARD to get the springbars to lock in place. I mean really, really hard! The fitted part of the strap bottoms out against the case well before the springbar gets close to the hole. It felt like I had to hold my mouth just right, stand on one foot while looking cross-eyed and whistling a tune. I think if I take it off again, it's going to STAY off!
> 
> Hey Paul, what was the reasoning behind using a polished case back? It seems odd considering that the rest of the case is brushed.


you have to push the silicon strap hard to get it on because thats what keeps it in place rigid, I can do it no problem now because I have to take the straps off to put the watches in the waterproof tester as I like to check them, I like the polished back on the brushed silicon and like the brushed back on the polished stainless steel NATO! if that makes sense as the compliment each other well.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Silicone rubber is made from (and presumably named for) siloxanes, molecules built around silicon and oxygen linked Si-O-Si. So I have always assumed the name referred to the strap. If the strap's made of a different rubber, then I'm completely wrong.


its silicon because of the silicon strap, I had to think of a different name for the website as all the watches were diver one's.


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

scurfa said:


> its silicon because of the silicon strap, I had to think of a different name for the website as all the watches were diver one's.


Again: the strap is not silicon, it is silicone.

In a field with as much regard for precision as horology, precise language is important too.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Ken123 said:


> Again: the strap is not silicon, it is silicone.
> 
> In a field with as much regard for precision as horology, precise language is important too.


I see you are from SILICONE VALLEY, Ken. ;-)


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Just came. Beautiful watch, especially considering the price point. Very happy. Switched it to a leather strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchNRolla said:


> Just came. Beautiful watch, especially considering the price point. Very happy. Switched it to a leather strap.


️Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrist shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anybody got a wrist shot at about 7"?
I like the stock strap In Terms of how it fits the case just worried it might bulge out a bit for my wrist size. Maybe not a big deal if the lugs curve as much as I hope. 
The flow of the bezel to the crystal look great and the AR seems nice and noticeable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Anybody got a wrist shot at about 7"?
> I like the stock strap In Terms of how it fits the case just worried it might bulge out a bit for my wrist size. Maybe not a big deal if the lugs curve as much as I hope.
> The flow of the bezel to the crystal look great and the AR seems nice and noticeable.


My wrist is about 7" see my wrist shots on prior pages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Trying so hard not to order one of these until the bracelet is back in stock. Looks so good on that strap.


WatchNRolla said:


> Just came. Beautiful watch, especially considering the price point. Very happy. Switched it to a leather strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

andygog said:


> Trying so hard not to order one of these until the bracelet is back in stock. Looks so good on that strap.


I didn't even know they came with a bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I didn't even know they came with a bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Did originally.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

wease said:


> Wrist shot


Hey Wease...What strap is on yours in picture? Black Nato?


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

scalz said:


> Hey Wease...What strap is on yours in picture? Black Nato?


Yes basic black nato.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So let me add to the thread count with some venting. Mine shipped on the 17th from across the ocean and arrives quickly into Chicago on the 20th. There I assume it is just sitting, as no farther scanning has been done. Guess it's fallen into some black hole. I have stuff shipped from Chicago into my city all the time which is next day delivery. Maybe they put it on a Stagecoach, and then the horse came up lame. I can only hope it shows up by Saturday.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> So let me add to the thread count with some venting. Mine shipped on the 17th from across the ocean and arrives quickly into Chicago on the 20th. There I assume it is just sitting, as no farther scanning has been done. Guess it's fallen into some black hole. I have stuff shipped from Chicago into my city all the time which is next day delivery. Maybe they put it on a Stagecoach, and then the horse came up lame. I can only hope it shows up by Saturday.


Sure sorry about the delayed delivery of your watch. Perhaps it will come tomorrow. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Sure sorry about the delayed delivery of your watch. Perhaps it will come tomorrow. Cheers, Bill P.


No blame to Scurfa here. Just some sarcasm about our postal system.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

Ken123 said:


> Again: the strap is not silicon, it is silicone.
> 
> In a field with as much regard for precision as horology, precise language is important too.


He made the thing, he can call it whatever he likes.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> No blame to Scurfa here. Just some sarcasm about our postal system.


Clearly a postal delay. I assume weather related? Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

squincher said:


> He made the thing, he can call it whatever he likes.


He certainly can. He can even name the other model STANE-LISS STELE. But these moves would not help the brand image for those of us who value accuracy and spelling.


----------



## Trankster (Aug 29, 2014)

So, how do you like your Scurfa watch? Anyone who actually owns one care to share a review? 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ken123 said:


> He certainly can. He can even name the other model STANE-LISS STELE. But these moves would not help the brand image for those of us who value accuracy and spelling.












Ok new explanation then. Silicon refers not to silicone strap, but the silicon found in the quartz movement? Happy


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Ok new explanation then. Silicon refers not to silicone strap, but the silicon found in the quartz movement? Happy


You really want to go there? really?

He has three models whose names are clearly meant to reflect the difference in strap material. Unless of course you think the NATO model reflects the fact that the electronic timing movement in that model uses NATO rather than quartz/silicon.

BTW: "silicone watch strap" has 269,000 Google hits, "silicon watch strap" has 50,000. Therefore about 5/6 of websites know how to spell and 1/6
are posted by idiots.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ken123 said:


> You really want to go there? really?
> 
> He has three models whose names are clearly meant to reflect the difference in strap material. Unless of course you think the NATO model reflects the fact that the electronic timing movement in that model uses NATO rather than quartz/silicon.
> 
> BTW: "silicone watch strap" has 269,000 Google hits, "silicon watch strap" has 50,000. Therefore 4/5 of the population know how to spell and 1/5 are idiots.


You need a life my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

on the silicon subject:

I have spent much of my 63 years working on the proper use of "lose" versus "loose" and you know how much progress I have made with folks? 

NONE

Move on


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ken123 said:


> You really want to go there? really?
> 
> He has three models whose names are clearly meant to reflect the difference in strap material. Unless of course you think the NATO model reflects the fact that the electronic timing movement in that model uses NATO rather than quartz/silicon.
> 
> ...


You're never going to win an argument using facts and logic. Not here.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

WatchNRolla said:


> Just came. Beautiful watch, especially considering the price point. Very happy. Switched it to a leather strap.


Here is how I wear mine, it's a brown leather Bulang&Sons strap and an old Rolex buckle.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I wear my Scurfa Diver One: Stainless on the OEM black NATO. The watch looks/wears. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been wearing mine for a week now so will do a little follow-up.

I had been planning to mention the mirror finish back. I usually do that to all my watches myself for the sake of corrosion and last ditch reflective signal if necessary. I was happy to see it came with that. 

Lume is adequate. As stated by someone early, it will last all night with dark-adjusted eyes (that's without charing, just from my room light). It doesn't get and stay super bright, for those who like that. I wouldn't say the lume of the bezel is thick enough to be useful, but I only have one other watch with a lumed bezel so don't have much to compare it to.

I noticed the bezel markings don't quite match up with the dial. It's hard to explain, but like with the 12' marking lined up, the 20, 30, and 40s all look uncentered (or maybe it's just because the marking doesn't hit in between the digits?). Just a little thing, though. Also with the bezel, it's not tight to the case from about 11 to 3. What I mean is I can press it down, and it'll click from hitting the case. I probably would've never noticed it except it's not like that from 3-11. Again, this isn't something that affects function or is worrisome in any way, just something picky people won't like.

Also, for those who might not know, I noticed in the movement's description by Ronda that if you pull the crown out, you save 70% of the power. That might be handy for some.

Mine has taken a bit of a beating and isn't showing any worse for it. I wore a Seiko Monster one morning and put a nice scratch along the bezen and face, but there's nothing to show the Diver One has been through worse than that. 

Overall, I'd say it definitely fits the role I bought it for, a no-fuss battery-operated quartz that will take a beating without looking like it has. From the posts by the maker, that seems to be the role it was made to fulfill (for diving specifically though), so I'd call it a success.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice initial review Corpry. Thanks. Don't expect perfection from this watch, just a solid one. My anticipation grows....tick tock....


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ken123 said:


> You really want to go there? really?
> 
> He has three models whose names are clearly meant to reflect the difference in strap material. Unless of course you think the NATO model reflects the fact that the electronic timing movement in that model uses NATO rather than quartz/silicon.
> 
> ...


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

Ken123 said:


> He certainly can. He can even name the other model STANE-LISS STELE. But these moves would not help the brand image for those of us who value accuracy and spelling.


I'll bet its a marketing scheme designed to prevent unnecessary returns from overly picky, anal retentive buyers.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's my NATO during a dive. Super visible and easy to use underwater. Great bezel action, easy to move with cold, wet fingers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok so you can't actually see the watch unless you zoom right in - you'll just have to take my word it's there .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a reminder of why I started this thread, the first diver one silicon/silicone has been improved, here are some pics and the watch has been reviewed throughout this thread, other reviews can be found online, the new diver one silicon/silicone is now on the scurfa watches website.

































































scurfawatches.com


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

wellyite said:


> Here's my NATO during a dive. Super visible and easy to use underwater. Great bezel action, easy to move with cold, wet fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic! Great photo I'm jealous I haven't been diving for months, enjoy!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Love the great pictures everyone; they have been keeping me going during the wait for mine to arrive. Speaking of which, USPS says I have a package waiting for me at home today from Great Britain; wonder what it could be... 


Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

This is me with my Scurfa, floating on the surface for some additional offgassing before climbing the ladder of the dive boat next to me, after a great dive on the double wall of Balun, in the Kornati islands, Croatia.
Max depth was 80m and BT 20m, if you look carefully you can still see the proper time of the last decostop on the ceramic bezel.










Ok so you can't actually see the watch unless you zoom right in - you'll just have to take my word it's there 







.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

It's here!! Impressions over the weekend, but for now date night with my wife, and an obligatory wrist shot.



Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bloom said:


> It's here!! Impressions over the weekend, but for now date night with my wife, and an obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


️Congrats. Enjoy date night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Gappa I understand you have no vested interest in Scurffa but on the other hand you seem to receive the watches first, seem to have details of shipping arrangements, contact details, etc, sort of acting like the Scuffa secretary. I'm a little confused. If a WUS member had a query about Skurfa, should they ask you or the company?


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Got mine in today.
> 
> Something I was looking for was shiny hands. From pictures I knew this one would be decent, but it definitely surpasses my expectations. I'm also impressed with how well the finish on the side of the bezel matches that of the case.
> 
> ...


Semper Fi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> Goopa I understand you have no vested interest in Scuffa but on the other hand you seem to receive the watches first, seem to have details of shipping arrangements, contact details, etc, sort of acting like the Scuffa secretary. I'm a little confused. If a WUS member had a query about Smurfa, should they ask you or the company?


!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> Gappa I understand you have no vested interest in Scurffa but on the other hand you seem to receive the watches first, seem to have details of shipping arrangements, contact details, etc, sort of acting like the Scuffa secretary. I'm a little confused. If a WUS member had a query about Skurfa, should they ask you or the company?


Jason, my favorite watches are dive watches (even though I'm not a diver). My favorite affordable dive watch is the Scurfa. I discovered Scurfa watches not long after the Diver One: Stainless was made available to the public. Since Scurfa is a small company one deals directly with the owner, Paul. Through e-mails I got to "know" Paul and we became internet buddies. He and I have similar interests in watches.

From my first Scurfa, the Diver One: Stainless, I recognized the quality and value of Paul's watches. I like the fact that a professional diver designs and has built quality affordable watches for his dive team and also makes them available to the public. I guess you could say that I have a standing order for new model Scurfa watches and when they are released I am among the first to get one. Once I receive mine I like to photograph it and share with fellow watch enthusiasts here on the WUS forums.

As a watch enthusiast I am always more than happy to answer any questions that a forum member has about any of the watches in my collection. Therefore, if a forum member has a question about any of my Scurfa watches I hope they will feel free to contact me. However, if a forum member has a specific question they may prefer to contact Paul as he is an excellent communicator, a true watch enthusiast and a gentleman. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

I just came across this brand, and these look great. The improvements to the Silicon v2 are really nice. Is there or will there eventually be strap/bracelet options for each of the variants? Specifically, I love rubber straps on divers and would be interested in seeing what the Stainless version would be like with something like the Silicon's strap (seems like different lug widths though?). 

Paul --- you probably can't say, but are things in the pipeline more "version 2" of the others or new models entirely? Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

We're becoming too suspicious, a guy saying good things about a product or company, is not credible, a guy saying bad things, is not credible either.
I, for one, appreciate owners that offer feedback on the products they own.
And in this case, I can say I exchanged messages with mr. Scurfa and he was polite and informative.
I don't have a scurfa (yet) but I think this S2 is extremely attractive.
With a 17.5" wrist I prefer slightly bigger watches yet with shorter lugs (and machined case to allow the necessary strap clearance), otherwise the S2 would be on my wrist already.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

frenco said:


> We're becoming too suspicious, a guy saying good things about a product or company, is not credible, a guy saying bad things, is not credible either.
> I, for one, appreciate owners that offer feedback on the products they own.
> And in this case, I can say I exchanged messages with mr. Scurfa and he was polite and informative.
> I don't have a scurfa (yet) but I think this S2 is extremely attractive.
> With a 17.5" wrist I prefer slightly bigger watches yet with shorter lugs (and machined case to allow the necessary strap clearance), otherwise the S2 would be on my wrist already.


17.5" wrist, wow, every watch would seem small on your wrist


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

I ordered the S2 on Feb 16. The parcel made it to Chicago Ohare on the 18 of Feb. It has no moved since. Today is Feb. 28 and has not moved.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry i meant 7.5"


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

ZASKAR36 said:


>


He IS right though...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dwsjr50 said:


> I ordered the S2 on Feb 16. The parcel made it to Chicago Ohare on the 18 of Feb. It has no moved since. Today is Feb. 28 and has not moved.


that's a problem unlikely to get solved easily. USPS? if so I would visit local PO to ask for tracking help. They sometimes have more data than we get online.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

I am getting impatient. I will call USPS customer service to get an update. There is no reason for such a long delay. Last time I had an issue similar I called customer service the USPS delivered the parcel to me 2 days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dwsjr50 said:


> I am getting impatient. I will call USPS customer service to get an update. There is no reason for such a long delay. Last time I had an issue similar I called customer service the USPS delivered the parcel to me 2 days.


Probably a coincidence. My son is a mailman  
And I do not want to turn thread into USPS discussion but drift in to local and ask postmaster to check for you. Sounds like it's been misplaced in Chicago and with the weather who knows. Course at the price point, you could just order another and flip the last to show up.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

I am a retired mailman after 19 years. My office worked hard to keep customer service a top priority. But that is not the case anymore.
Service varies from office to office.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dwsjr50 said:


> I am a retired mailman after 19 years. My office worked hard to keep customer service a top priority. But that is not the case anymore.
> Service varies from office to office.


A good career. I retired from IBM. You are correct.... my local PO in a rural area goes above and beyond. My mailman (yes man) and sub PM me when a package has arrived so I can decide whether to have delivered or pick it up.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

frenco said:


> Sorry i meant 7.5"


Damn... and I was just about to come and see you at the circus! 

M.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dwsjr50 said:


> I ordered the S2 on Feb 16. The parcel made it to Chicago Ohare on the 18 of Feb. It has no moved since. Today is Feb. 28 and has not moved.


Sorry to hear that. Seems lots of packages have been delayed lately between customs and bad weather. Hope it lands soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

gaopa said:


> *Once I receive mine I like to photograph it and share with fellow watch enthusiasts here on the WUS forums.*


You take photo's Bill?? ;-)

Jason, I like to think of Mr P. as being somewhat of an enthused owner, and creditable brand ambassador, for Scurfa watches ...much in the same way as I wouild like to be... for Monica Bellucci's official range of lingerie! 

Hope this msg finds you well Gappa! 

M.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing mine today and loving it 

Sue me ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dwsjr50 said:


> I ordered the S2 on Feb 16. The parcel made it to Chicago Ohare on the 18 of Feb. It has no moved since. Today is Feb. 28 and has not moved.


Exact same day as me with same status from Chicago. Maybe there are USPS employees enjoying our watches....lol. (kidding).


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Gratuitous wrist ....


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

wease, your new Scurfa Silicon II looks great on your wrist. The NATO strip strap looks good from what I can see. Enjoy! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Delays are custom related not USPS.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rajenmaniar said:


> Delays are custom related not USPS.


Probably so especially after that wack job Isis dude was found to have came from GB. Probably put an alert on any package from there.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry to hear that. Seems lots of packages have been delayed lately between customs and bad weather. Hope it lands soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I hope so too. I am looking forward to getting the Silicon 2 on my wrist.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

rajenmaniar said:


> Delays are custom related not USPS.


this year for some reason has been slow for shipping even when I've been using the global priority service that I use for more expensive watches, that cost £70 and should only take four days worldwide, the last one took 10 days.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> this year for some reason has been slow for shipping even when I've been using the global priority service that I use for more expensive watches, that cost £70 and should only take four days worldwide, the last one took 10 days.


WOW!!! 70 British pounds to ship a watch! That is $108.08 USD!!!! Goodness, shipping can be expensive.

The method of shipping that you are using Paul gets a watch to me in 5-7 days. Here in the USA if there is a delay, as noted above, it is U.S. customs. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> WOW!!! 70 British pounds to ship a watch! That is $108.08 USD!!!! Goodness, shipping can be expensive.
> 
> The method of shipping that you are using Paul gets a watch to me in 5-7 days. Here in the USA if there is a delay, as noted above, it is U.S. customs. Cheers, Bill P.


the shipping I normally use is the new tracked signed and confirmed delivery service and that costs about £9-10 last year it was taking on average 3-6 days worldwide, I use the Parcelforce Global Priority for vintage Rolex or at the minute the Ball divers watches I've got, they come in a heavy pelican case and with insurance it costs £70 it's shocking but normally a fantastic service.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

scurfa said:


> this year for some reason has been slow for shipping even when I've been using the global priority service that I use for more expensive watches, that cost £70 and should only take four days worldwide, the last one took 10 days.


Unfortunately once the watch is in US, there is potential for watch to sit in the customs for ages.
USPS, regardless of what service you use has no incentive or wherewithal to expedite this.
FedEx has agents to do this. Unfortunately , it often results in custom fees. I have not had to pay custom fees on any watches coming via any mode of shipping where the U.S. leg involves USPS.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rajenmaniar said:


> Unfortunately once the watch is in US, there is potential for watch to sit in the customs for ages.
> USPS, regardless of what service you use has no incentive or wherewithal to expedite this.
> FedEx has agents to do this. Unfortunately , it often results in custom fees. I have not had to pay custom fees on any watches coming via any mode of shipping where the U.S. leg involves USPS.


Same for me... fedex often involves fees.. usps none..


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Bill is not guilty of anything other than being a vocal and zealous supporter of the brand. May be at times a little too zealous and a little too vocal. He obviously likes Scurfa watches and is happy to be a voluntary brand ambassador which is perfectly fine.
I have a previous generation Scurfa but the new one has significant upgrades.
Good luck to the brand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone willing to measure the strap length, perhaps starting from the lugs and including where the holes start from the lug? It looks like it may be a bit on the longish side, i have a bout a 7" wrist. I like the look of this watch on the stock fitted strap and wouldn't likely swap it for something else. It bothers me a bit when a strap tail almost makes it back up to the lug on the far side.
I am looking at this as another no worry work watch that can be used and abused and look better than decent in the process.

Thanks one way or another.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Yesterday I put my new Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster style bracelet. I have been wearing it on a watchadoo bracelet, but since I had this oyster style bracelet in my strap drawer I thought I would give it a try. I like it. :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Yesterday I put my new Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster style bracelet. I have been wearing it on a watchadoo bracelet, but since I had this oyster style bracelet in my strap drawer I thought I would give it a try. I like it. :-! Cheers, Bill P.


Waiting for the factory oyster myself... This is why! Looks awesome on a bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well they say good things come to those who wait. Two weeks to the day I placed the order it's now on my wrist. Really liking this and here's a quick pic. Will be wearing it tomorrow so will have some daylight pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice.i think i am about to jump. How would you say the lume is?
If its average or above ill do it, but a dive watch with subpar lume doesn't do it for me.Lume shots can be deceptive, albeit pretty.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice.i think i am about to jump. How would you say the lume is?
> If its average or above ill do it, but a dive watch with subpar lume doesn't do it for me.Lume shots can be deceptive, albeit pretty.


That was just about a 10 second charge so hard to say right now, but just walked in a dark room and can still see it 30 minutes later. To be fair it's been under a sweatshirt so it's hasn't got any more light.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

9015!
Can we start a thread on the progress towards automaticking this beauty?
Include pre-orders. Can't be longer than some of the wait times for new watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ordered...sigh...while exciting i think i better cut myself of from purchases for a long time...i feel that i am over the "rational" limit of watches now.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> 9015!
> Can we start a thread on the progress towards automaticking this beauty?
> Include pre-orders. Can't be longer than some of the wait times for new watches.


I hope Scurfa won't fall prisoner of the "lug paradox".
What I call the lug paradox is the fact that, given a certain case size, short lugs allow much wider wrist fit, but long lugs allow bigger strap clearance.
With a round case and a straight bar, the clearance is the minimum distance between bar and case.
As a consequence, if you provide sufficient clearance to fit any strap including thick leather, there will be a huge gap between strap and case, most of the time.

It is very easy to address this and our japanese friends did it successfully decades ago: they machine a concavity in the case, allowing great strap clearance with short lugs.
Short lugs with concave case mean:
1. better fit to small wrists
2. very small or no visible gap
3. the possibility of having a bigger watch case (more presence, better visibility) without restricting it's use to big guys with 7+" wrists

A 44mm round case watch with long lugs is huge for the vast majority of the wrists.
But a 46mm case with short lugs is just fine for most wrists

The good thing is that since the mvmt size is always the same, bigger cases allow for the necessary concavity.

All the above to say that D1S2 is one of the best looking diver's watch ever made, even if in my eyes the lugs are a bit long, but if Mr. Scurfa was to make a new model, I really hope the watch can have a bigger case with shorter lugs, so to please a much wider audience, fitting people with big wrists like myself and small wrists like many others.

And since I am at it, I do wish this new bigger watch with shorter lugs is also offered with a quartz mvmt, because of price, of course, but also because it would be a tougher watch. And I mean exactly the same watch, in two versions.

One final desire is drilled lugs.
Ah, size, probably best would be 43-44mm (with short lugs!)
Ok, let's see if anyone agrees with this humble vision of mine...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> ordered...sigh...while exciting i think i better cut myself of from purchases for a long time...i feel that i am over the "rational" limit of watches now.


A "rational" limit of one watch?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

frenco, thanks for sharing your well thought out analysis of what you call the "lug paradox". I have never thought of the things you say and your analysis is interesting. I'm sure that Paul Scurfield ( owner/designer of Scurfa Watches) will read your post. I would like to know his assessment of what you suggest for his future models. Again, thanks for sharing! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Bill, thanks. Very few people consider the lug/case matter from a strictly technical standpoint.
I hope someone else would offer their considerations on this matter.
After all we're reading this thread because we like Scurfa watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hard for me to get better pictures today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No my "rational" limit isn't 1, i will be at 10 with the scurfa. I used to have vague justifiable roles for each, i am way past that now though.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

frenco said:


> I hope Scurfa won't fall prisoner of the "lug paradox".
> What I call the lug paradox is the fact that, given a certain case size, short lugs allow much wider wrist fit, but long lugs allow bigger strap clearance.
> With a round case and a straight bar, the clearance is the minimum distance between bar and case.
> As a consequence, if you provide sufficient clearance to fit any strap including thick leather, there will be a huge gap between strap and case, most of the time.
> ...


your right it does work, shorter lugs mean you can increase the size of the width and height and it's still suitable for smaller wrists, 43mm is the best size and around 16mm thick is just right, I was thinking of keeping the diver one range (silicone/silicone, nato/Zulu, stainless steel) as Quartz grab and go watches and I've got three other specific models I have designs for in automatic all with individual names, one is just like you describe and might also work in Quartz as I know a lot of people I work with would prefer that, I wish I could make them all in one go but it's not possible at the minute.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

this is good news! I was hoping to prime some discussion but evidently your fans like what you're doing and don't feel they need to give any inputs.
I just hope you'll be able to keep them affordable.
thanks for keeping this dialogue door open


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

frenco said:


> this is good news! I was hoping to prime some discussion but evidently your fans like what you're doing and don't feel they need to give any inputs.
> I just hope you'll be able to keep them affordable.
> thanks for keeping this dialogue door open


many thanks to you for a detailed post an I'm wanting to keep the watches affordable and in numbers me and my wife can handle as I don't want to give up my diving career just yet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

frenco said:


> This is me with my Scurfa, floating on the surface for some additional offgassing before climbing the ladder of the dive boat next to me, after a great dive on the double wall of Balun, in the Kornati islands, Croatia.
> Max depth was 80m and BT 20m, if you look carefully you can still see the proper time of the last decostop on the ceramic bezel.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....You are really one hell of a joker. I laughed my socks off.

Sorry, if anyone else disagree with me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone has a wrist shot of his/her new Diver One Silicon with wrist size around 6-6.2"?

If it is on NATO strap, even better.

I am about to purchase this beautiful quartz diver watch. But I would like to picture how it would look like on my puny wrist.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Yesterday I put my new Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster style bracelet. I have been wearing it on a watchadoo bracelet, but since I had this oyster style bracelet in my strap drawer I thought I would give it a try. I like it. :-! Cheers, Bill P.


I like it too, as I am a bracelet guy.

However, it seems that the bracelet brushed surface does not integrate well with the case brushed surface. Both surface finishes do not seem to match each other. But I think it is normal for after market bracelet not matching the original case well.

Curved end links would be better but I am ok with straight end links too. Too bad Scurfa no longer produce matching stainless steel bracelet (for 40mm case).

Many WUS members here seem to be looking out for automatic movement Scurfa. But I think priority should be given to producing bracelets instead.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I like it too, as I am a bracelet guy.
> 
> However, it seems that the bracelet brushed surface does not integrate well with the case brushed surface. Both surface finishes do not seem to match each other. But I think it is normal for after market bracelet not matching the original case well.
> 
> ...


Like you, SimpleWatchMan, I much prefer my watches on a bracelet. I live where it gets hot in summer and a bracelet is nice as it can easily be rinsed off. Also like you, I prefer curved end links so that the bracelet and case are nicely integrated. I hope Paul can source a nice bracelet for both the Diver One: Stainless and the Diver One: Silicon II.

Actually my aftermarket brushed oyster bracelet matches the finish on the case pretty well. In my photo there is light glare on the case which masks the brushed finish. I'm pleased with the look, but hope to someday add an OEM bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Add me to the oem fitted end links bracelet petition for the D1 S. It would allow the watch to bounce nice between tool on the strap and dress on the bracelet. I for one like that versatility in a diver


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Does anyone has a wrist shot of his/her new Diver One Silicon with wrist size around 6-6.2"?
> 
> If it is on NATO strap, even better.
> 
> ...


That is what my wrist is. Check back a few pages for mine. If you want a different angle or whatever, let me know. It probably doesn't matter since you mention a NATO strap, but note the factory strap will be too large for your wrist (unless you like a really loose band).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

corpyr said:


> That is what my wrist is. Check back a few pages for mine. If you want a different angle or whatever, let me know. It probably doesn't matter since you mention a NATO strap, but note the factory strap will be too large for your wrist (unless you like a really loose band).


Thanks. But your pictures are all pretty up close. Nice clear marco shots though.

I am looking for shots at the perspective when you stretch out your arm, as if when you are driving and your hands on the steering wheel. Without the sleeve blocking the skin contact view would be almost perfect.

Your 6.75" wrist is still bigger than my boy size 6.1" wrist.

The 51mm lug to lug size might be a bit too much for me. That's why I am looking owners of similar wrist size to see how much is the lug overhang like. But I think chances of anyone with such small wrist size owning this new watch is pretty low.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Like you, SimpleWatchMan, I much prefer my watches on a bracelet. I live where it gets hot in summer and a bracelet is nice as it can easily be rinsed off. Also like you, I prefer curved end links so that the bracelet and case are nicely integrated. I hope Paul can source a nice bracelet for both the Diver One: Stainless and the Diver One: Silicon II.
> 
> Actually my aftermarket brushed oyster bracelet matches the finish on the case pretty well. In my photo there is light glare on the case which masks the brushed finish. I'm pleased with the look, but hope to someday add an OEM bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


Good to know that your after market bracelet matches the finish on the case well.

I lived in Singapore, which is like summer almost the whole year through. Therefore metal bracelet is the best preference, followed by nylon nato straps and then leather. Somehow, rubber will be always the last preference on any of my watches for me.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, with that domed crystal and ceramic insert, I'm thinking I'm going to succumb and order a -v2 to compliment my -v1 (and hope for a snug bezel...the only nitpic I can find with my Diver 1 v.1). 
I'm a bracelet guy, at least for daily wear. If I'm going to swim or snorkel, it's going on a Nato or Zulu. 
I've had two springbar failures (not on the Scurfa) so really appreciate Natos. 
As for bracelets, I like the Watchadoo, but hate pins. So I'm thinking about a Stapcode Engineer or Super Engneer II, straight end bracelet. Would either of these be too heavy or chunky for the watch, and what is the difference between Engineer, Super Engineer, and Super Engineer II?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, with that domed crystal and ceramic insert, I'm thinking I'm going to succumb and order a -v2 to compliment my -v1 (and hope for a snug bezel...the only nitpic I can find with my Diver 1 v.1).
> I'm a bracelet guy, at least for daily wear. If I'm going to swim or snorkel, it's going on a Nato or Zulu.
> I've had two springbar failures (not on the Scurfa) so really appreciate Natos.
> As for bracelets, I like the Watchadoo, but hate pins. So I'm thinking about a Stapcode Engineer or Super Engneer II, straight end bracelet. Would either of these be too heavy or chunky for the watch, and what is the difference between Engineer, Super Engineer, and Super Engineer II?


I found the bezel on my v2 to feel very solid and snug. Very pleased with the fit and finish.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I found the bezel on my v2 to feel very solid and snug. Very pleased with the fit and finish.


Unfortunately, I have the opposite feel. My bezel, when turned counter clockwise can go back one click clockwise, there is also a space when pressing down on the bezel that goes away, then comes back when pressure is off. Just haven't had time to look into it further, busy with work.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

It seems that my Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military is about the same size.

Ok. I will wait for another week to finalize my decision. Now need to consider getting a Damasko, a Scurfa or both. :rodekaart


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I ordered my Silicon II today. :-!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Titleist755 said:


> Well I ordered my Silicon II today. :-!


Welcome to the WUS forums, Titleist755! We have a great group of watch enthusiasts here and we look forward to getting to know your though your posts. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## raf42 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine arrived after being in LA (customs I assume) for what seemed like forever (end to end shipping was 11 days). Overall I'm quite pleased (was looking for a quartz beater with sapphire, I can bang around, and this fits the bill nicely).

Fit and finish is good. Second hand land perfectly on the markers from 6 to 12, perfectly on 12, and from after 12 to 6 is off a bit.

Lume is "ok". It certainly lasts all night at least as far as being able to tell the time. Fully charged it dims quickly, but holds reasonably bright for a few minutes, then settles in to "low" and is visible in darkness. Hands and second hand glow blue under a UV light, and the indices green. A few seconds later it's all green. Bezel lume is a bit less bright.

Bezel rotates nicely and not too easily. Mine has a bit of play, maybe half a click back and forth, and no other play in it up or down. Nice looking Bezel in person.

Crown action is unexpectedly smooth. Screws and unscrews nicely.

Domes Crystal nice, and sapphire at this price point is a real positive. Pretty unique in the distortion as you move it. Gives it some character.

Lug to lug appears to be 51mm. I'd prefer maybe 1mm shorter on either side, but that's just me.

Strap is actually pretty nice. Comfortable and flexible. Though the buckle (as I think someone else mentioned) does stick out a bit and does not sit quite flush with the strap. And it is a dust magnet. I'll probably put an ISO on it, but will probably wear this strap with it at times.

All in all I'd say really nice, considering the cost. I commend Paul for doing a very nice job on a very affordable and capable diver. It will definitely get some wrist time.

Here's a pic, on my flat 6 3/4" wrist:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

raf42 said:


> Mine arrived after being in LA (customs I assume) for what seemed like forever (end to end shipping was 11 days). Overall I'm quite pleased (was looking for a quartz beater with sapphire, I can bang around, and this fits the bill nicely).
> 
> Fit and finish is good. Second hand land perfectly on the markers from 6 to 12, perfectly on 12, and from after 12 to 6 is off a bit.
> 
> ...


I agree completely, this is a very accurate assessment of this watch. Mine only took eight days to arrive, but the seconds hand aligns exactly as described above. It's a great looking watch at this price point, and the only quartz I own. I keep it in my attaché for times when I need to get "into the fray". Sapphire, ceramic and ready to go without winding, setting.........what's not to love. I will have to admit Bill threatened my life if I didn't buy one......JK.

Spun


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

scurfa said:


> your right it does work, shorter lugs mean you can increase the size of the width and height and it's still suitable for smaller wrists, 43mm is the best size and around 16mm thick is just right, I was thinking of keeping the diver one range (silicone/silicone, nato/Zulu, stainless steel) as Quartz grab and go watches and I've got three other specific models I have designs for in automatic all with individual names, one is just like you describe and might also work in Quartz as I know a lot of people I work with would prefer that, I wish I could make them all in one go but it's not possible at the minute.


I understand that you have other design ideas, which is exciting, but I think there is a lot of demand for this particular model in auto. This model has a great mix of modern and classic looks. Like Longines, Omega and others that make the same model diver in both, make an unchanged version in auto (except to accommodate the dimensions of the movement of course).


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

elconquistador said:


> I understand that you have other design ideas, which is exciting, but I think there is a lot of demand for this particular model in auto. This model has a great mix of modern and classic looks. Like Longines, Omega and others that make the same model diver in both, make an unchanged version in auto (except to accommodate the dimensions of the movement of course).


Did you even read his reply? And why are you comparing giant companies' capacity and output with a one man, part time operation? Maybe calm down with the "I want an auto version hurry up" stuff.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Isn't it fun that we approach this hobby with so much passion? A 1mm larger case with 1mm shorter lugs is a small refinement, maybe the great design used for S2 will remain, or further improved. I would not worry and trust mr. Scurfa


----------



## Pmiller (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm jumping on this thread late, but I say hats off to Paul Scurfield. I think he's done a Mandrake the Magician act: sapphire glass, ceramic bezel, swiss movement, 300m water resist, and fitted silicone strap - at the price of an entry level Seiko dive watch. 

it ticks all the right boxes, looks great and a snip at approx $250 Aussie. 

It's a watch with classy design and a pedigree for Citizen or Orient money. It's like a small family owned Scotch distiller beating Bruichladdich.

I'm im ordering mine today 

Thanks Paul
PS: I'm not affiliated with Paul nor even know him - I just appreciate his entrepreneurial spirit


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Pmiller said:


> I'm not affiliated with Paul nor even know him - I just appreciate his entrepreneurial spirit


I felt the same way before ordering mine. Again, a divers watch by a real honest to goodness diver. Waiting patiently...tick tock....


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to WUS, Pmiller! We all look forward to seeing your posts. 

Thanks for sharing your views about Paul and Scurfa watches. When your watch arrives please share photos. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea the waiting is the tough part. Mine boarded a plane to JFK according to the tracking number... So NY then off to PBI then with the mail system down here I'll get it for Christmas!!!!! kidding it isn't that bad Halloween for sure ;-)

On another note Has anyone put a Nato/Zulu Strap on their Silicon yet? Would love to see pics if you have.


----------



## Pmiller (Oct 27, 2012)

gaopa said:


> Welcome to WUS, Pmiller! We all look forward to seeing your posts.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your views about Paul and Scurfa watches. When your watch arrives please share photos. Cheers, Bill P.


Thanks for the welcome, Bill!

as soon as it arrives, I'll definitely share some pics - maybe even an amateurish review video. As far as I know, aside from the WatchReport review on the original Diver One, none exist.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been looking for something like this, and have been researching this watch. Looks like, from what I have read, this latest version solves the bezel problems from the first edition (loose, etc). This is a large diver at 51mm. Your web site also seems to have a 48mm version. Do you plan to update those as well? If so, will you offer those in silicone as well? If you did, you would be able to attract many customers who are looking at Seiko's Monsters and 007's, two of the most popular budget divers. Your watch offers what Seiko does not: a quartz alternative plus a sapphire crystal.



scurfa said:


> The first Diver One Silicon is now in retirement here he is enjoying himself in Thailand, the Diver One Silicon is back but with some improvements;
> 300m~1000ft,
> Domed sapphire with blue AR coating,
> Higher bezel to house the ceramic insert, the insert has super luminous numbers and markers,
> ...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like he has a smaller watch in the original version, but with a nylon strap. He does not post the case size of the smaller one on his website, just the diameter (40mm). You're lucky you can pull off a 51mm watch on your wrist: my wrist is closer to 7 1\4", but a 48mm is the largest case I can wear. Unless it's curved, like the Squale 1521 I recently bought.

Perhaps Paul will fix up his 40mm smaller version of this watch with the fixes applied to version II, and include the silicone option as well. If that one is a 48mm case, he can really open up his business to those buying Seiko Monsters and 007's (those who do not want a Sumo sized diver), but would like a quartz option. The sapphire is another great differentiation point between these watches and Seiko. A 48mm version of this would be a winner!

Paul, you're inches away from another touchdown with a Version II of the smaller watch on your site. Post that one on the Seiko boards and watch the business pour in!



raf42 said:


> Mine arrived after being in LA (customs I assume) for what seemed like forever (end to end shipping was 11 days). Overall I'm quite pleased (was looking for a quartz beater with sapphire, I can bang around, and this fits the bill nicely).
> 
> Fit and finish is good. Second hand land perfectly on the markers from 6 to 12, perfectly on 12, and from after 12 to 6 is off a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Looks like he has a smaller watch in the original version, but with a nylon strap. He does not post the case size of the smaller one on his website, just the diameter (40mm). You're lucky you can pull off a 51mm watch on your wrist: my wrist is closer to 7 1\4", but a 48mm is the largest case I can wear. Unless it's curved, like the Squale 1521 I recently bought.
> 
> Perhaps Paul will fix up his 40mm smaller version of this watch with the fixes applied to version II, and include the silicone option as well. If that one is a 48mm case, he can really open up his business to those buying Seiko Monsters and 007's (those who do not want a Sumo sized diver), but would like a quartz option. The sapphire is another great differentiation point between these watches and Seiko. A 48mm version of this would be a winner!
> 
> Paul, you're inches away from another touchdown with a Version II of the smaller watch on your site. Post that one on the Seiko boards and watch the business pour in!


sorry you must be mistaken I do not do a 48mm cased watch the new silicon is 42mm and the stainless steel and PVD nato' are 40mm and will get updated at some point, cheers Paul


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

He was referring to the L2L size


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

frenco said:


> He was referring to the L2L size


Yes, the case length.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

scurfa said:


> sorry you must be mistaken I do not do a 48mm cased watch the new silicon is 42mm and the stainless steel and PVD nato' are 40mm and will get updated at some point, cheers Paul


You mention that the 42mm is a 51mm, but do not mentioned what your 40mm is. As you know, case length is as if not more important to how a watch fits than the diameter. What is the case length of your smaller watch?

If your 40mm is around 48mm in length, you are then positioned to apply the same fixes to that as you did with the 42mm. That would give you what might be a very solid contender to go up against a very popular sized watch segment. The specs of your 51mm, in a 48mm case, are real points of differentiation vs. the competition.

As you know, your 42mm is bigger than Seiko's MM300, BFK, and many big dive watches, so you've already got that size of the marker covered.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> You mention that the 42mm is a 51mm, but do not mentioned what your 40mm is. As you know, case length is as if not more important to how a watch fits than the diameter. What is the case length of your smaller watch?


Your correct I should update that and sorry for my confusion, the lug to lug on the other two models is 48mm and I'm planning on keeping 40mm watches as they have been popular and not that many companies do them.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Your correct I should update that and sorry for my confusion, the lug to lug on the other two models is 48mm and I'm planning on keeping 40mm watches as they have been popular and not that many companies do them.


Thanks for the info on the size. Are you planning to update the 40 x 48 mm as well? From what I have read, you have improved the 42mm and addressed some issues. I have read the bezel is more solid on the version II 42mm.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I will be getting a scurfa one this year .. I have been back and forth over it but it looks like it is time.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd like to throw in the suggestion of making the minute hand end a little more pointier in future iterations or with future models. I thought I'd get used to it but still can't read the minutes very fast. It seems a bit thick on the end.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

corpyr said:


> I'd like to throw in the suggestion of making the minute hand end a little more pointier in future iterations or with future models. I thought I'd get used to it but still can't read the minutes very fast. It seems a bit thick on the end.


OK point taken!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

scurfa said:


> OK point taken!


So how about any plan to update the 40 x 48mm size? Give it the same improvements as the 42 x 51mm: improved bezel, doomed crystal, ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

I do appreciate the fact that there is a 40mm on hand. If similar improvements can be made to the Diver One SS that were made with the silicon (with perhaps also change of color in the hands, to orange, or white) and it stays at 40mm, then put me on the list to get one!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> So how about any plan to update the 40 x 48mm size? Give it the same improvements as the 42 x 51mm: improved bezel, doomed crystal, ceramic bezel insert?


i will be improving the stainless steel nato and black nato at some point, I'm not sure about a domed sapphire as I've tried it and it does not look as good as it does on the silicon model.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

scurfa said:


> i will be improving the stainless steel nato and black nato at some point, I'm not sure about a domed sapphire as I've tried it and it does not look as good as it does on the silicon model.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for the version II. If it's like your 42 x 51mm, and the price remains right, I'll buy one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

corpyr said:


> I'd like to throw in the suggestion of making the minute hand end a little more pointier in future iterations or with future models. I thought I'd get used to it but still can't read the minutes very fast. It seems a bit thick on the end.


Me too. When I first look at it, the first thing that strike me as odd is the design of the hands. Among all the three models, somehow I feel that Silicon's hand seems the ugliest (sorry, Scurfa).

If not for the recent major updates, I will not have look at it the second time. Now I am contemplating whether to get it based on the merits of domed sapphire, ceramic lumed bezel and increased 300m water resistance.

I think I will wait for the 40mm Diver One Stainless Steel to update to a ceramic lumed bezel. Even better if it is updated to domed sapphire and leave all the rest as it is.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Me too. When I first look at it, the first thing that strike me as odd is the design of the hands. Among all the three models, somehow I feel that Silicon's hand seems the ugliest (sorry, Scurfa).


Taste is very personal.
I love those hands and I think that they make it unique.
I would never buy it if those hands were pointy.

It is very rare to see such a unique, balanced, pleasant, proportionate design as in the D1S2, all the more surprising since it's coming from a brit! (pun intended)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

frenco said:


> Taste is very personal.


Totally agreed with you on that. An example would be my wife preference for silver/white dial, while mine would be a black dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had to try out a splash of red today.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW! That red strap is stunning! Your Silicon II really "pops" on that strap! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the looks of that strap on there. Well done!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

One week to canada and the pleasant surprise of no fees at the post office.

I will post more pics and my thoughts and impressions over the weekend as they sink in.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a few minutes so I got some wet shots of my Silicon II which is mounted on an aftermarket oyster style bracelet. As you can see, I have removed the red ring on the crown.

I'm really enjoying my "grab and go" Scurfa Silicon II! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> View attachment 3274098
> 
> 
> One week to canada and the pleasant surprise of no fees at the post office.
> ...


Hmmm......this lume shot sure looks familiar.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Had to try out a splash of red today.


That looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> I had a few minutes so I got some wet shots of my Silicon II which is mounted on an aftermarket oyster style bracelet. As you can see, I have removed the red ring on the crown.
> 
> I'm really enjoying my "grab and go" Scurfa Silicon II! Cheers, Bill P.


Where did you get that after market straight end link oyster bracelet? StrapCode?


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

boatswain said:


> View attachment 3274098
> 
> 
> One week to canada and the pleasant surprise of no fees at the post office.
> ...


Congrats on the new watch! A week to Canada is great, I'm jealous.........Mine shipped a week ago and it finally was scanned at JFK Airport in New York. Now the long trip to Florida........


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

First day of full wear in the books. 
Couple shots to close the day. I will try for some detailed opinion tomorrow.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Where did you get that after market straight end link oyster bracelet? StrapCode?


Yes, the bracelet is a Strapcode super oyster. It tapers (22 lugs/18 buckle) with straight solid end links and screw links. It looks and feels great on my Silicon II. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boatswain, your new Silicon II looks great! Enjoy! Of course I'm a sucker for the wet shot!  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Just received mine today. I also immediately put it on a Obris Morgan strap. Love the contrasting combo. Photoed on a brochure that came the same day. Can afford the watch but not the car......yet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

scalz said:


> Just received mine today. I also immediately put it on a Obris Morgan strap. Love the contrasting combo. Photoed on a brochure that came the same day. Can afford the watch but not the car......yet.
> 
> View attachment 3288922
> View attachment 3288930
> View attachment 3288938


Welcome to the red strap club!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Yes, the bracelet is a Strapcode super oyster. It tapers (22 lugs/18 buckle) with straight solid end links and screw links. It looks and feels great on my Silicon II. Cheers, Bill P.


Thanks for the reply. 

I must add that your photo shots are really fantastic. Are you a professional photographer, or at least working as one before?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok here's the review.









Overall impression is good especially for the price. The watch definitely comes off more toolish than dress. I thought the dial with applied indices and gloss ceramic bezel would dress it up but the strength of the angular case and hands paired with the all brushed finish dominates. Not a bad thing just an observation. I have more dress divers so it's a nice change for me.









The dial is crisp and clean and large with no chapter ring bevel making it very legible.









Crystal is nice and domed with moderate AR.









The bezel is nice and rich. The painting of the bezel is not very crisp with the paint running out a bit from the engravings. Some of the marks then look a bit fuzzy. 
Action is decent. No vertical play and just a little backward spring
. 
















The crown is nice. Nothing special just does what it should.

























Lume is actually a pleasant surprise. I was prepared to be underwhelming. The c1 will never wmatch the initial blaze of c3 but due to the large surface area of the hands and indices there was plenty of lume for functionality if not excitement. It definitely lasted through the night and was one of my most legible watches after 8 hours.

The case shape has nice curves but the lug to lug length is the limit for my 7" wrist. 








The strap is comfy. Probably right in the middle of my silicone straps between smooth and firm and soft and sticky. It does feel on the longish size and as my small wristed brethren declared the buckle does stick out. I found the buckle too long and straight so I swapped it for a BC buckle that sits better but if it stays should get brushed. 
That said if this was designed for use over wet/dry suits it's probably the right strap. Again more tool than dress. 








As the people have been saying. Good value. More well done than my RLT 75 for a few pounds less but without the bracelet. 
Would I recommend it as a value do anything watch that has some class? Yes. 
Am I happy ?YES.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I must add that your photo shots are really fantastic. Are you a professional photographer, or at least working as one before?


Thanks for your kind words on my photos, SimpleWatchMan. I'm an old retired academic. I have been an avid amateur photographer for over 30 years and now do freelance photography in my small community. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Ok here's the review.
> 
> View attachment 3291786
> 
> ...


Well done! Nice review!|>


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Ok here's the review.
> View attachment 3291786
> Overall impression is good especially for the price. The watch definitely comes off more toolish than dress. I thought the dial with applied indices and gloss ceramic bezel would dress it up but the strength of the angular case and hands paired with the all brushed finish dominates. Not a bad thing just an observation. I have more dress divers so it's a nice change for me.
> View attachment 3291866
> ...


Many thanks for the great review.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not a diver (I am however a submariner in the Canadian Forces - does that count? lol) and as a new watch enthusiast I discounted buying any quarts watches - not sure why. Anyhow, I've been reading this thread over and I am now excited that I ordered a Diver One Silicon yesterday. Very excited - haven't received a response yet but it is the weekend after all.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> I'm not a diver (I am however a submariner in the Canadian Forces - does that count? lol) and as a new watch enthusiast I discounted buying any quarts watches - not sure why. Anyhow, I've been reading this thread over and I am now excited that I ordered a Diver One Silicon yesterday. Very excited - haven't received a response yet but it is the weekend after all.


Same problem here. Since I started my watch craze from Sep 2013, I was very into mechanical watches, especially automatics. But I think I had finally come to some senses beginning this year, after understanding the limitations of mechanical watches.

Maybe I know too much?:-d

Anyway, I am looking forward to the news of the release of the smaller 40mm ver. 2.0|>, if any.

Enjoy your new Diver One Silicon!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice photos everyone and a cool review too 
Love mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Many thanks for the watch!


scurfa said:


> Many thanks for the great review.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scalz said:


> Just received mine today. I also immediately put it on a Obris Morgan strap. Love the contrasting combo. Photoed on a brochure that came the same day. Can afford the watch but not the car......yet.
> 
> View attachment 3288922
> View attachment 3288930
> View attachment 3288938


Love the red strap! I've got mine on a black ISO at the minute at first it took a bit of time to put on but now the rubber keepers are a bit more flexible it's quicker.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Love the red strap! I've got mine on a black ISO at the minute at first it took a bit of time to put on but now the rubber keepers are a bit more flexible it's quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


tThanks for the idea


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just ordered a silicon II from the Scurfa site. Seems like a good value. Now I'm wondering how long it will take to arrive in Texas...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phm14 said:


> Just ordered a silicon II from the Scurfa site. Seems like a good value. Now I'm wondering how long it will take to arrive in Texas...


️Congrats. It's a great watch and value too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

phm14 said:


> Just ordered a silicon II from the Scurfa site. Seems like a good value. Now I'm wondering how long it will take to arrive in Texas...


The factor which affects the shipping time the most is the time in U.S. Customs. In my case, my Scurfa watches arrive in a week here in GA. I hope you get yours in a timely fashion. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phm14 said:


> Just ordered a silicon II from the Scurfa site. Seems like a good value. Now I'm wondering how long it will take to arrive in Texas...


Bill is correct its been taking a bit longer than normal and it must be a customs/security issue as I'm hearing the same from other brands and parts dealers, I'll be in touch soon with your tracking number, many thanks Paul


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Scurfa Conspiracy continues..


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

No conspiracy here! Just customers buying watches and then posting pics, been no posts the last few days because the customers that have received watches did not want to ridiculed on the other thread, I might add that this was my only sponsored thread last month and I could of placed three more and I can place four this month.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

scurfa said:


> No conspiracy here! Just customers buying watches and then posting pics, been no posts the last few days because the customers that have received watches did not want to ridiculed on the other thread, I might add that this was my only sponsored thread last month and I could of placed three more and I can place four this month.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well I for one like your watch and to Hell what others think. Seems it's OK for other threads to ramble on and post pics, but for some reason this one gets picked on.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes I have suffered from SCURFA rage by others who have no clue or just nothing better to do that hate on smart Scurfa owners.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's so easy to not read the threads one has no interest in. 
Really don't get it. Some folks need a life. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ApexWildCard said:


> Yes I have suffered from SCURFA rage by others who have no clue or just nothing better to do that hate on smart Scurfa owners.


This is coming from a "smart" Scurfa owner who does nothing but post childish captions? Lord help us!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> This is coming from a "smart" Scurfa owner who does nothing but post childish captions? Lord help us!


Here you are on a thread of a brand you detest, a thread you spend more time on than anyone else me included, you don't own one of my watches and Im not sure if you even own a diving watch but here you are, this site is positively huge so why don't you crack open a can of four X or Fosters and have a look about.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

i like scurfa watches and i am sure i will own one soon


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Here you are on a thread of a brand you detest, a thread you spend more time on than anyone else me included, you don't own one of my watches and Im not sure if you even own a diving watch but here you are, this site is positively huge so why don't you crack open a can of four X or Fosters and have a look about.


Just a couple.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I stand corrected and I like the Barbos never seen that before, looks quality.


----------



## spgift (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi All, 

I was between two minds when deciding on purchasing the first generation but am now convinced that a SCURFA Diver One should/will be my next watch. As I am interested in wearing this with a suit, has anyone seen or can anyone recommend a silver bracelet that would look good on this?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Stephen


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Just a couple.


Nice watches, even the last one I'd ever heard of before. This is the good thing about these forums as always learning something new. Still happy with my Scurfa


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

"Hi All,

I was between two minds when deciding on purchasing the first generation but am now convinced that a SCURFA Diver One should/will be my next watch. As I am interested in wearing this with a suit, has anyone seen or can anyone recommend a silver bracelet that would look good on this?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Stephen "

Stephen. like you, I prefer to have my watches on a bracelet. I have my Diver One: Silicon II mounted on a strapcode oyster style bracelet. The bracelet has straight end links, but looks great on the watch and wears very well. I recommend this combo to you. BTW, you may notice that the red band on the crown has been removed on my watch. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> This is coming from a "smart" Scurfa owner who does nothing but post childish captions? Lord help us!


Better a Honest member that speaks up than a hater online that just rants and vents with worthless comments just to hear his own voice in his head on the threads over and over again to spread hate on one brand.

- With no cartoons so the posts are virtually have no entertaining or informative value whatsoever. Lord help you.

- And yes we see through your worthless attempts to get the threads shut down at every turn.

- *I would suggest that Quiksilver7 hand out some infractions if this continues back and forth from now on with any and all members involved you continue to rant with.*


----------



## Titleist755 (Jun 13, 2012)

Greetings from South Florida To Paul and all the other Scurfa owners.

I just received my watch from Paul today, actually it was my second Scurfa Silicon. The first one was "opened in transit" with an "oops our apologies " from the USPS. Upon inspection of the first watch the crown was not smooth to unscrew or turn the hands. I notified Paul by email and he sent me another the next day. I also put the first one back in the mail to him the same day. The both watches took 9 days to make it to my house in South Florida. (for those wondering how long it takes) Both watches made it to JFK in 2 days from the time Paul drop them off at the postal office at his end, then it takes a week for someone to sort it, send it to Bethpage Long Island which is North of the direction it needed to go, then someone must have strapped it to the back of an arthritic donkey for its trek to South Florida. All in all 9 days. Seriously Paul's customer service is FIRST CLASS!! I had never purchased anything from outside of the country before. I would not hesitate to buy a future watch from Paul.

*The watch is everything I expected. I wanted a decent sized, easy to read, good lume everyday watch. This watch is great, I like it a lot and am very glad I purchased it. *

I have a decent collection of watches and they range all over the spectrum; Big watches, smaller watches, heavy watches light watches. I like them and that's all that matters. Are the people that bash them insecure, need some sort of validation from others? I don't know and really don't care. As I am on a couple firearm sites I see guys/girls? bash certain gun manufacturer the same way. I see Ford owners bash Chevy owners bash Dodge owners. We all see Armchair quarterbacks bash professional athletes all day long as well. These are the same people that have never strapped on a helmet since high school or little league, yet they would have made the perfect split second decision to win the game. LOL It is really funny to read.

Paul, the bottom line is you offer a great product at a great price with excellent customer service. You continue with that formula and you will continue to be a success. Again I thank you for everything!

All the best

Jimmy


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Titleist755 said:


> Paul, the bottom line is you offer a great product at a great price with excellent customer service. You continue with that formula and you will continue to be a success. Again I thank you for everything!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Jimmy


I agree with everything you said, Jimmy. I'm still loving mine. Wear it in good health. Cheers.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Well I for one like your watch and to Hell what others think. Seems it's OK for other threads to ramble on and post pics, but for some reason this one gets picked on.


What strap is that. Very handsome.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

scalz said:


> What strap is that. Very handsome.


Thanks! PU Ballistic stitched waterproof strap from Strapped for Time.


----------



## Gary_Drainville (Sep 15, 2014)

Received my Diver One a few days ago and I'm very pleased with it. Took about a week to get to Nova Scotia, Canada - with no duties applied. Duty seems to be hit or miss lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Just a couple.


Love that cushion case! Time Factor has a homage one that looks very nice too. The BFK is one of the best values in dive watches today, IMHO. $200 USD, excellent bracelet, and you can't kill it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just playing around with the macros settings on my phone.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice photos, 59yukon01! Thanks for sharing. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey fellow Scurfa owners
I decided to try leather on my Silicon2. It's a minimalist strap without stitching at all and a mostly smooth untextured Horween black leather. Super soft too. The strap is versatile so I thought I'd give it a go. Don't think the pics do this combo justice, I actually like it a lot. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The leather strap on your SII looks good Jeep99Dad. I have not tried leather on mine, but may give one a try.

I have decided that I like what you call a minimalist leather strap. I want the strap to be functional, but not call attention to itself.
Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## waterman68 (Aug 3, 2014)

Oyster style bracelet I was using on my Seiko. Not a perfect fit but you can only tell close up


----------



## spgift (Mar 22, 2011)

gaopa said:


> "Hi All,
> 
> I was between two minds when deciding on purchasing the first generation but am now convinced that a SCURFA Diver One should/will be my next watch. As I am interested in wearing this with a suit, has anyone seen or can anyone recommend a silver bracelet that would look good on this?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sir. Out of curiosity, why the removal of the red band?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

waterman68 said:


> View attachment 3510170
> View attachment 3510178
> 
> 
> Oyster style bracelet I was using on my Seiko. Not a perfect fit but you can only tell close up


The watch lug to lug size seems to fit you just nicely. What is the size of your wrist? I'm guessing yours is around 7.25".

Anyway, nice combination with the Seiko bracelet. You use the skx007/009 ones?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I know this has fully lumed bezel, just wondering how bright? long lasting is it? I'm looking to pick up a quartz/solar/kinetic for grab and go watch. Just wondering how this stacks up to Seikos? I.e. Monster??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bezel Lume is weaker than the dial and hands. Probably is visible for half an hour to an hour. The hands and dial won't blaze being c1 but settle to a very visible and long lasting glow. Like I have summed up before very serviceable but not exciting.


----------



## waterman68 (Aug 3, 2014)

Wrist size seems about right and yes that is the Seiko type bracelet I am using found on amazon.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice watch and Paul is a really good guy as well. What's not to like? Version 2 is very nice looking!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

spgift said:


> Thank you very much sir. Out of curiosity, why the removal of the red band?


I just like the look without the red on the crown. Nothing wrong with the red, but I just like it better without. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Thanks for the pic and info!!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> I just like the look without the red on the crown. Nothing wrong with the red, but I just like it better without. Cheers, Bill P.


it comes off easy check out the review on the watchreport.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing it today on a different strap, the red rubber I got with my HEXA. Love the combo. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, Jeep99dad, your Silicon II really pops on that red strap! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

love it on the red strap, is it a bonetto?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing it today on a different strap, the red rubber I got with my HEXA. Love the combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cracking pics I'll have to find a red strap now!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

frenco said:


> love it on the red strap, is it a bonetto?


I got it from Hexa but am pretty sure it's a BC originally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks all. Paul try Hexa's site they may still have them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks all. Paul try Hexa's site they may still have them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks I'll have a look


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

scurfa said:


> thanks I'll have a look


Paul....just an fyi, but if you like the Iso look, but at $20 price, then check out the Obris Morgan straps on their site. Pics of mine on your watch in red several posts back.

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces
http://www.obrismorgan.com/natural_rubber_01_red_22.html


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Paul....just an fyi, but if you like the Iso look, but at $20 price, then check out the Obris Morgan straps on their site. Pics of mine on your watch in red several posts back.
> 
> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces
> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


thats an amazing price and the hexa is not bad at $30 either, thanks for that, I saw Brices's pic with the ISO and it looked amazing so I got one in black and now I'll try the red


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom. Here it is again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boom. Here it is again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good cheers Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beach then pool to get this beauty rinsed off 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mangano (Apr 30, 2015)

This is my first post on WUS. I ordered a Diver One after reading this thread. I received it today and i am not disappointed. 
I really like it ! I think the 42 mm case of the Diver S2 fits my 7.25 wrist nicely. Unexpectedly he strap is really comfortable.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome thread guys. I was set on a 007 until I came across a Scurfa post on WUS a couple of weeks ago and I am sold.

Reading this thread I became more convinced that a black strap with some type of red accent would be the way to go.

Then *BADDA-BOOM*, this pic!!
V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V



59yukon01 said:


>





59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! PU Ballistic stitched waterproof strap from Strapped for Time.


That is just the ticket :-!

Just saving some $$ and I will be pulling the trigger in a couple of weeks.

Can't wait


----------



## Baby Jesus (Sep 5, 2010)

Mangano said:


> This is my first post on WUS. I ordered a Diver One after reading this thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878250


Sorry you got troll by the scurfa gang.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't understand what all the hate and trolling towards Paul and the Scurfa brand is all about, but i really liked the Diver One stainless steel, and for the price it seems to be a bargain. I ordered one the other day and it was posted out overnight (overnight for me) so i'm really keen to get it over here in Australia.

As i'm a leather on diver fan, i also ordered a Crown & Buckle Bomber strap for it so hopefully that doesn't take too long to get here either.

Will post some pictures when it all arrives! There doesn't seem to be a stainless steel only thread like this one.. or that i've found anyway. Maybe i'll just post some pics in here


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

28A said:


> I don't understand what all the hate and trolling towards Paul and the Scurfa brand is all about....


Yeah, says more about them, than a guy who's trying to make a go of it AND succeeding. Trick is to not feed them.



28A said:


> There doesn't seem to be a stainless steel only thread like this one..


In 30 years time we'll be posting our pics on the 'Vintage Scurfa thread' over in F11 :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Baby ***** said:


> Sorry you got troll by the scurfa gang.


By definition you are the troll. You don't like the watch then move along to one you do as there are plenty of choices out there.

In.Internet slang, a.troll.(/ˈtroʊl/,./ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1].extraneous, or.off-topic.messages in an online community (such as a.newsgroup, forum,.chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an.emotional.response[2].or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[3]


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

BREAKING NEWS :-d

I have just pulled the trigger on a Diver One Silicon:-!

It'll be my largest watch to date, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it will sit on my wrist.

The wait begins, will post pic's on arrival


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Fugitive Moi! You are going to enjoy your new Scurfa. When you get it, please post some pics. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bern wearing mine on canvas lately 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

gaopa said:


> Congratulations, Fugitive Moi! You are going to enjoy your new Scurfa. When you get it, please post some pics. Cheers, Bill P.


Just try stopping me :-d



Jeep99dad said:


> Bern wearing mine on canvas lately


Nice!

Despite sternly telling myself I mustn't, I have just spent half the day looking at straps :-s

I can see me getting a couple or three options....does it ever end.....:roll:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fugitive Moi said:


> Just try stopping me :-d
> 
> Nice!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Scurfa!!
It works well on NATO, isofrane, leather, canvas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

I have my stainless on a crown and buckle Bomber strap. Awesome look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Love my Scurfa - unfortunately the red silicone band around the crown fell off. Paul from Scurfa has offered to send me a new one.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I finally made up my mind and will order mine this sunday (or even earlier) and I will post pictures as soon as I get it. I also intend to do a proper review with info I had a hard time acquiring or could not know till the arrival of the watch in hopes that it will help other people intereste in the watch to decide if buy it or no. I must admit that I am a bit reluctant about posting it because there seems to be some users that dislike the brand for no apparent reason, saying things like "there are too many threads" as if the other brands didn't have hundreds of threads... but that's another story.

Anyways, I will buy it soon and all that I have to decide is if I should go for the [Super Engineer Type II] or the [Super Endmill] bracelet.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Gary Drainville said:


> Love my Scurfa - unfortunately the red silicone band around the crown fell off. Paul from Scurfa has offered to send me a new one.


Your strap looks good, Gary. I removed the red ring around the crown of my Diver One: Silicon II and like the look better than with the ring.

I'm wearing my watch on an oyster style bracelet and really like the look/feel. Cheers, Bill


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Your strap looks good, Gary. I removed the red ring around the crown of my Diver One: Silicon II and like the look better than with the ring.
> 
> I'm wearing my watch on an oyster style bracelet and really like the look/feel. Cheers, Bill


Looks good on a bracelet Bill - I might try that out for a change.


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

I recently purchased a Scurfa Diver One Silicon to fill a very specific spot in my collection. I wanted an attractive, toolish diver that I could use in the water and just in general casual/higher risk wear - replacing a watch that had served me well in this category for far more than a decade. As I looked I ended up with quite a long list of features in an ideal replacement watch - general toolish look, moderate size, sapphire crystal, ceramic or steel (preferably lumed) bezel, Quartz movement and a price at or below 200USD (at a price higher than that it would no longer be able to fill this care-free spot in my collection). I had accepted that what I was looking for was unrealistic when I came across this Scurfa.









After three weeks of regular use I am increasingly pleased with my purchase. The domed crystal really suits the watch and provides just a little extra something. The case, bezel and dial are exactly what I was looking for, and it is a very comfortable wear. I consider the 120-click bezel to be icing on the cake. I switched the strap to a two-piece Maratac Zulu, as it allows me to enjoy the cylindrical case element that I enjoy so much about the watch. I really love the overall look.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Great photos! 
May I ask the cicumference of your wrist? And a silly question too: When measuring you wrist, did you do it at wristbone length or after the wristbone?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Junior29, Your Scurfa looks great! I'm glad you are enjoying yours as much as I enjoy mine. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

My wrist is about 7.25 inches at a normal wear position. Checking a few places I get pretty much the same measurement. I tend to wear just a little loose for comfort and thus often low.

Edit: realizing the complication of comparing measurements to wrist shots to estimate how a watch wears on others - and seeing other wrist shots of this watch - I feel the need to add some info in the interest of helpfulness. My wrist appears to be quite flat. Though I do have a 7.25 inch wrist circumference I have close to 65 mm of width.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys on the topic of the red band - I wouldn't be surprised if it's just a red o-ring. Measure the notch in the crown and you could probably order a whole bag of them from eBay. 

While I don't have a silicon and don't plan on buying one, after a week of wearing my stainless every day I really really love this watch. Such a nice piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Junior29 said:


> My wrist is about 7.25 inches at a normal wear position. Checking a few places I get pretty much the same measurement. I tend to wear just a little loose for comfort and thus often low.


That's good to know. I'm about 7 1/2" and was wondering about the size.

Got one of these on the way from the bay to try on it when it arrives


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

Fugitive Moi said:


> That's good to know. I'm about 7 1/2" and was wondering about the size.
> 
> For me the size is a nice balance for any wrist in the average range. It's large enough to be modern but is in no way bulky. Will be interested to see it on that strap. Jeep99dad has already shown in this thread that it looks great in red. In that regard the moderate size is great. The look isn't predetermined by watch size but can instead be stepped up or toned down to your preference with the strap.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Junior29 said:


> My wrist is about 7.25 inches at a normal wear position. Checking a few places I get pretty much the same measurement. I tend to wear just a little loose for comfort and thus often low.


Thank you very much! Valuable info


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

I know, I know. Doublepost FTL but I wanted to let you guys know that I pulled the trigger. 

Scurfa Silicon 2 (from scurfa site) && Super Engineer Type II bracelet (From strapcode.com) I will post photos when they arrive


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I usually spend my time over in the Casio/G-Shock, Digital/ABC forums but these Scurfa watches are looking more and more appealing. I have the standard SKX-781 OM I've had for years but do not wear all the time because I hate having to set it all the time. Either the Stainless or the Silcone Scurfa's will end up in my collection soon. They all look very classy and from pictures appear to be very well built. 

Paul Scurfield, 

You have a great line of dive watches Sir, job well done. Enjoy the success and the hard work it brings.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Hard work? It's a hobby he surely enjoys. Hard work is what he does as a saturation diver.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone have an opinion as to whether a Silicone One, the 42mm version, will fit a 6.5 inch wrist? Do the lugs overhang? I can do a 50 mm L2L but only if it curves........ Any information would be greatly appreciated since I'm lusting over the Silicone One Diver.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

frenco said:


> Hard work? It's a hobby he surely enjoys. Hard work is what he does as a saturation diver.


Yes Saturation diving I am sure is hard work. So is maintaining a successful business. True if you do something you love and are good at it, then it is not really work.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I usually spend my time over in the Casio/G-Shock, Digital/ABC forums but these Scurfa watches are looking more and more appealing. I have the standard SKX-781 OM I've had for years but do not wear all the time because I hate having to set it all the time. Either the Stainless or the Silcone Scurfa's will end up in my collection soon. They all look very classy and from pictures appear to be very well built....


I was all set to get an SKX007 for my next new purchase, until I discovered the Scurfa line here on WUS. I instantly loved the style and got a good positive vibe from the many Scurfa owners posting in various threads. Also I felt happier supporting the little guys, rather than a global corporation this time around. It's like buying from from your local green grocer, rather than the big chain supermarket (even though Scurfa couldn't be further away from me on the planet!). I still like the SKX007 and will still pick one up at some point, it has just been relegated down the list a bit.

I have received word that my watch has been despatched, so can't wait to see it in the flesh and I definately plan to keep an eye on what Scurfa have planned for the future.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a 007 for a few months but never wore it even though, to me, it is beautiful in stock form.

I understand about supporting the smaller manufacturers. I have discovered Monentum recently and have a M1 Diver inbound tomorrow along with a full lume dial Atlas.



Fugitive Moi said:


> I was all set to get an SKX007 for my next new purchase, until I discovered the Scurfa line here on WUS. I instantly loved the style and got a good positive vibe from the many Scurfa owners posting in various threads. Also I felt happier supporting the little guys, rather than a global corporation this time around. It's like buying from from your local green grocer, rather than the big chain supermarket (even though Scurfa couldn't be further away from me on the planet!). I still like the SKX007 and will still pick one up at some point, it has just been relegated down the list a bit.
> 
> I have received word that my watch has been despatched, so can't wait to see it in the flesh and I definately plan to keep an eye on what Scurfa have planned for the future.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Yes Saturation diving I am sure is hard work. So is maintaining a successful business. True if you do something you love and are good at it, then it is not really work.


Too true find a job you like and you will never work a day in your life!

scurfawatches.com


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Too true find a job you like and you will never work a day in your life!
> 
> scurfawatches.com


Hear, Hear, Paul! I was fortunate to have a profession which I loved and always felt that it beat working for a living! Now that I'm an old retired guy I must admit that I like that as well!  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fugitive Moi said:


> I was all set to get an SKX007 for my next new purchase, until I discovered the Scurfa line here on WUS. I instantly loved the style and got a good positive vibe from the many Scurfa owners posting in various threads. Also I felt happier supporting the little guys, rather than a global corporation this time around. It's like buying from from your local green grocer, rather than the big chain supermarket (even though Scurfa couldn't be further away from me on the planet!). I still like the SKX007 and will still pick one up at some point, it has just been relegated down the list a bit.
> 
> I have received word that my watch has been despatched, so can't wait to see it in the flesh and I definately plan to keep an eye on what Scurfa have planned for the future.


I don't know where you are and what other currencies look like against the Yen, but the Dollar is favorable right now and you can get a 007 on the jubilee bracelet off Rakuten from Seiko 3 for about $110 usd. I have one on the way - you can't beat the price. Not that long ago people were going nuts when they were under $130 on the polyurethane strap.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I could not get any diving videos of the Diver One Silicone but shot this one in the diving bell, the bell is an old Comex one that is still used, diver one and diver two are out working and that day the depth was 168m.





scurfawatches.com


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I could not get any diving videos of the Diver One Silicone but shot this one in the diving bell, the bell is an old Comex one that is still used, diver one and diver two are out working and that day the depth was 168m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

Gary


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as to whether a Silicone One, the 42mm version, will fit a 6.5 inch wrist? Do the lugs overhang? I can do a 50 mm L2L but only if it curves........ Any information would be greatly appreciated since I'm lusting over the Silicone One Diver.


What I did, in order to have a WILD WILD guess, was to print a picture of the watch and glue it to a piece of cardboard.
This is a VERY simplistic and generic method to know if the watch will look too big, but it helped me to go for it.

I shared the word document so that you can try the same thing I did.
Again, this is by no means a precise method and it only gives you a wild guess on 2 dimensions... but is better than nothing.
Also remember the stainless steel version of the watch is there for you 

EDIT
The photo is from a Silicon V1.0, but you get the idea

EDIT 2
I have a 7.25" wrist (My previous measuremet on another thread was wrong)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...747&authkey=!AIizyZ5-IQyprcw&ithint=file,docx

Paul, Gaopa, if you feel this could mislead customers, just lemme know and I will remove the link.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know about Paul, but I think you are very clever! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Compa said:


> What I did, in order to have a WILD WILD guess, was to print a picture of the watch and glue it to a piece of cardboard.
> This is a VERY simplistic and generic method to know if the watch will look too big, but it helped me to go for it.
> 
> I shared the word document so that you can try the same thing I did.
> ...


very clever, a good way of checking the size, I understand it's not easy ordering off the Internet as one 42mm watch might look different to one from another manufacturer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've seen a few brands do that. They have a printable real size template on their site. Works well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just slapped it on a thick handmade burgundy strap love it........

http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu306/EricPePa/4A21FC26-(I'M A SCAMMER)-4D52-A494-C0218AB573D4_zps6mozg3a3.jpg


Eric


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice photos of a fine watch, Eric! That strap looks great on your new Silicon II! Wear it in good health for years to come. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

I just got mine today and while it is a good looking watch it wears a little small for my liking. If you are looking to purchase you may just find a BNIB listing on f29!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

jcar79 said:


> I just got mine today and while it is a good looking watch it wears a little small for my liking. If you are looking to purchase you may just find a BNIB listing on f29!


Your Scurfa sold fast! Some forum member bought a winner! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting that he found it too small? I've never heard anyone say that about the watches before.

I think my stainless wears really nicely, the chunkier leather strap adds to the look also. However, i'm used to 36ishmm trench watches so the 41mm or so stainless is a good couple of mm bigger in both width and length.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

28A said:


> Interesting that he found it too small? I've never heard anyone say that about the watches before.
> 
> I think my stainless wears really nicely, the chunkier leather strap adds to the look also. However, i'm used to 36ishmm trench watches so the 41mm or so stainless is a good couple of mm bigger in both width and length.


41-42mm is not what id call large for a dive watch, in fact its pretty small imo, way to small for my 7.5'' wrist, id be all over a 45-46mm Scurfa if they made one, ive only heard fantastic things about them and their specs are outstanding for the price.

C'mon Scurfa, give us the Scurfa big dog, just upscale the case at least 2-3mm hopefully to around a 46mm case , put a nice big orange hour hand old school style, obviously charge a bit more, maybe even have a name the new Scurfa watch competition, that would be great advertising, its a win win, i think they would sell like hotcakes, put me down for the first one


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cobia said:


> 41-42mm is not what id call large for a dive watch, in fact its pretty small imo, way to small for my 7.5'' wrist, id be all over a 45-46mm Scurfa if they made one, ive only heard fantastic things about them and their specs are outstanding for the price.
> 
> C'mon Scurfa, give us the Scurfa big dog, just upscale the case at least 2-3mm hopefully to around a 46mm case , put a nice big orange hour hand old school style, obviously charge a bit more, maybe even have a name the new Scurfa watch competition, that would be great advertising, its a win win, i think they would sell like hotcakes, put me down for the first one


I too have 7.5" wrists that are flat and agree with Cobia. I should've known better but given the price point it was worth a shot.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

A 42mm watch on a 6.5" wrist fits like a 48mm watch on a 7.5mm wrist, it's a simple proportion.
That's why my favourite watches are between 44 and 48mm.
A bigger Scurfa is long overdue (!!!), but I do hope it's made tuna style with concave case and short lugs, so to cater a wide audience.
In fact a 46mm watch with 48mm L2L can be easily worn by a small wristed enthusiast.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am still on the fence about getting this one because I have 6.5 inch wrists. Really wish Paul could go the other way and make it smaller. I don't like the other 40mm versions on the Scurfa website. Oh well.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a 7.5" wrist and prefer a 40-42mm case, but will buy up to 44mm. Beyond 44mm is too large for me. I find my 40mm Diver One: Stainless and my 42mm Diver One: Silicon I & II an ideal size. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

FFS guys, half a page of words and no pictures, c'mon guys, harden up. 
Why don't you go start a limp wristed, short lugged support group thread some where else eh? :-d

Mailmans been......

It's too damn cold round here this morning to get my delicate, perfectly proportioned wrists out just for you lot, but here are some quick snaps 




























Busy day ahead, so thoughts and observations at a later date, but initial impression is...

'O' for Awesome ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watch was made for a red strap. Also my wrist is 7" and I like how it wears. Angle makes it looks bigger, but lugs are within my wrist width. Maybe as I get older need bigger things to see.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Watch was made for a red strap. Also my wrist is 7" and I like how it wears. Angle makes it looks bigger, but lugs are with my wrist width. Maybe as I get older need bigger things to see.


That's why most folks get bigger as they get older so there's more to see.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am still on the fence about getting this one because I have 6.5 inch wrists. Really wish Paul could go the other way and make it smaller. I don't like the other 40mm versions on the Scurfa website. Oh well.


im doing a new 40mm model that looks bigger than what it is, it's a few months away though.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Cobia said:


> 41-42mm is not what id call large for a dive watch, in fact its pretty small imo, way to small for my 7.5'' wrist, id be all over a 45-46mm Scurfa if they made one, ive only heard fantastic things about them and their specs are outstanding for the price.
> 
> C'mon Scurfa, give us the Scurfa big dog, just upscale the case at least 2-3mm hopefully to around a 46mm case , put a nice big orange hour hand old school style, obviously charge a bit more, maybe even have a name the new Scurfa watch competition, that would be great advertising, its a win win, i think they would sell like hotcakes, put me down for the first one


Busy working on a 43mm but no bigger.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> im doing a new 40mm model that looks bigger than what it is, it's a few months away though.


Thank you. I am looking forward to your new 40mm.

Will it have ceramic bezel and dome crystal?

Also, is the lug to lug distance going to be less than 48 mm?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to your new 40mm.
> 
> Will it have ceramic bezel and dome crystal?
> 
> Also, is the lug to lug distance going to be less than 48 mm?


lug to lug 47mm and ceramic bezel and domed sapphire.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The plans for a new model sound exciting, Paul. We are all eager to see it. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

scurfa said:


> lug to lug 47mm and ceramic bezel and domed sapphire.


Looking forward to it Paul!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> lug to lug 47mm and ceramic bezel and domed sapphire.


Fantastic! |> Eagerly awaits the new 40mm.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Can't wait to see the new 40mm model! I prefer the hands of the 40mm stainless and the dial to the silicon version so if you could mix the hands and dial, with a domed crystal and lumed bezel i'd be all over that!

Really keen to see this new model..


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

scurfa said:


> lug to lug 47mm and ceramic bezel and domed sapphire.


Bracelet?


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I've been unable to take this baby off for the last couple of days and I've decided it's keeper. It has a nice solid feel to it, but is not too heavy. The rotating bezel is nice & positive and I love the slightly domed crystal & the blue hue of the dial in some lights. It took 8 days to arrive from the UK and that included a 3 day holiday weekend here. I have got some other straps to try, but I'll stick with the factory silicone one for a while first. So great product and awesome service, as far as I'm concerned.
Well done Scurfa :-!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

frenco said:


> Bracelet?


bracelet for the 40mm Rubber strap for the 43mm.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Looking forward to it Paul!


As your in New York you can go to Grahame Fowler Original and pick up a special edition I'm doing for Grahame, he's a big vintage Rolex collector and the only person I allow to sell my watches, his will have his logo on the back and on the clasp and there will only be a handful made.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> bracelet for the 40mm Rubber strap for the 43mm.


Ticked almost all the boxes. I could hardly wait. ;-)


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

scurfa said:


> lug to lug 47mm and ceramic bezel and domed sapphire.


This is something that I would be interested in!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Gary Drainville said:


> This is something that I would be interested in!


+1, will keep an close eye on this.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This has turned into one of my favorite summer watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul
That's great news. Can't wait to see these new models. 
When do you think you'll have renderings it prototypes to share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Paul
> That's great news. Can't wait to see these new models.
> When do you think you'll have renderings it prototypes to share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


+1, interested to see what the new designs look like and project timing status.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Paul
> That's great news. Can't wait to see these new models.
> When do you think you'll have renderings it prototypes to share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


ive been wearing the 40mm sample but I've made a few changes for production when the pre production sample is ready I'll post some pics.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

COZ said:


> +1, interested to see what the new designs look like and project timing status.


When the pre production samples are done I'll post pics, cheers Paul


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

For Bracelet I was wondering if any owners of the Scurfa have the watch on a Shark Mesh ? These are about $40 delivered from the many Chinese sellers on Ebay. They have screws to remove links etc. You can also buy the all mesh and use a dremmal to cut the links. Brushed finish and open ends so you see the spring pins.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, according to the Royal Mail and USPS, both my watch and my bracelet were delivered today (oh the joys!!) now, it's all on the side of my courier company to bring it to Honduras. /sighs around one month from today. The wait is going to be one of the longest, not because the time it will take but because I am really eager to open and take pictures and use it


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/scurfa-diver-one-silicon-oyster-bracelet-1079620-3.html#post8311244


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking forward to the new 40mm models. Lumed bezel (I'd be happy with just a pip...not that I dive anymore, but a diver without a lume pip seems...odd. Though as a practical matter, I'm not sure a bright white or silver 60 minute marker ins't just as useful, it's about contrast & visibility. If it's so dark I'd need the lume, I'd have a dive light), domed sapphire and a bracelet EXCELLENT. 

I'd like to see those orange hands from the Nato version in a stainless case, though I'm warming up to the yellow on the Stainless version. Still might grab one of those before they all disappear. While I hae 7.5" wrist, I like the smaller 40 mm watches, particularly if I'm doing something active, as they seem less to be less frequently bumped and dinged. Long lugs/height are a killer. 

Can't wait to see those pre-production pics.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> This has turned into one of my favorite summer watches.


Dam that's hawt ... The watch, not your legs 

Ughhh...you're making me regret not getting one now for my Hawaii trip that is coming up in 2 weeks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dam that's hawt ... The watch, not your legs
> 
> Ughhh...you're making me regret not getting one now for my Hawaii trip that is coming up in 2 weeks.


Come on admit it.....you think my legs look sexy.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Just picked this up from a fellow WUS member: looks to be a good summer piece.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

scurfa said:


> ive been wearing the 40mm sample but I've made a few changes for production when the pre production sample is ready I'll post some pics.


Sweet.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

BigBluefish said:


> I'd like to see those orange hands from the Nato version in a stainless case, though I'm warming up to the yellow on the Stainless version. Still might grab one of those before they all disappear.


I asked if this was possible as i too thought the orange hands would look awesome in the stainless case, however Paul said he tried it and the yellow looked better. I've come around to it, and love the yellow sword hands on my stainless.

I suggested to Paul on Instagram the other day that a cushion case, crown at 4 diver would be awesome as well. I'd love one of those from Scurfa.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nick, the yellow hands on the Diver One: Stainless look great to me and I'm you like yours. That is a nice size and nice looking watch. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Come on admit it.....you think my legs look sexy.


Shhhhhh. I thought we were going to keep my hairy leg fetish a secret.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Compa said:


> ....The wait is going to be one of the longest, not because the time it will take but because I am really eager to open and take pictures and use it


I'm on day six now and haven't rotated it out yet I like it so much. I've even been wearing shorter sleeved shirts so I could keep and eye on it better and it's been so damn cold here all week, we even had snow today, BRRRRR


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Retired... but still working! ;-)


----------



## VictorLouis (Jul 1, 2006)

The LAST automatic I had years back was a Fortis Cosmonaut. After knocking it hard, into a +40sec.-daily spiral, the 'fix' cost me me well over $100. I swore then, quartz for me, henceforth. 

I just had my main quartz quit several mos. ago, with a local jeweler telling me it was NOT the battery. I've been looking at 'back-ups' ever since, and happened upon the D1 Sili just a week ago. WHAT A WATCH VALUE! Got it today, and I am well-pleased that the strap is NOT irritating my left wrist. To top it off, it's actually long enough to comfortably fit my 8.5" fatty!

Thank you Mr. S. for bringing this to market!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

This is my my "*Superfast"* ;-) Silicon One on Black PVD Stainless Steel.

















More in my album: /https://www.watchuseek.com/members/anabuki/albums/fastest-scurfa-earth-;/

rgds!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A little Nato action.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like you've made it as far as Gear Patrol

Review: Scurfa Watches Diver One Watch - Gear Patrol


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Called my courier company, they said my packages (Watch and Bracelet) will be ready for pickup this saturday. So excited


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

andygog said:


> Looks like you've made it as far as Gear Patrol
> 
> Review: Scurfa Watches Diver One Watch - Gear Patrol


That is a fine review! I'm glad to see the Scurfa being recognized for the good watch it is. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I just ordered one yesterday. Looks like a perfect daily user watch!!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Tom Schneider said:


> I just ordered one yesterday. Looks like a perfect daily user watch!!


Welcome to the forum, Tom! We have some great guys here who really enjoy watches.

I hope you enjoy your new Scurfa as much as I enjoy mine. Please show us some pics when your watch arrives. Here is my Diver One: Silicon II on a watchadoo bracelet which gets a lot of wrist time. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Speaking of reviews, not sure if this has already been posted but I Think it's a great review Scurfa Diver One Silicon Watch Review | Watch It All About


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! I typically wear Steinharts these days but wanted a well made diver and this one looks to be perfect for every day wear. The price is excellent for the features. Paul sent shipping details today so I'll take pics once it arrives.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Got it, it's all people says it is. I will post pictures when I get home (at the office atm) 

I changed the strap for a bracelet and looks great! My only issue is that one of the lug links has a super tight fit and I can't move it. The Super Engineer II bracelet has thick lug links so they have little to no room to move. 
I have a wetstone (I think it's 12K grit) at home. I will smooth that link a little bit and see how it behaves. 
Other than that, I'm in love with the watch and the bracelet!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to see those reviews. However I don't understand the watch it all about one raving about the Lume and saying it's better than a monster. The lume on Mine I would describe as adequate. Gets the job done but nothing exciting.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Compa said:


> Speaking of reviews, not sure if this has already been posted but I Think it's a great review Scurfa Diver One Silicon Watch Review | Watch It All About


Good review. Lengthy enough to contain accurate details.

But I do find one information confusing - "The engraving within the insert are all surprisingly accurate too, much better than the usual Chinese watch such as the Parnis. The markings are all filled with seriously epic lume, which is the same colour and strength as the lume on the dial. Simply put, it's very good - in fact, I believe it's better than the lume found on the Seiko Monster and SKX007."

The lume pic posted in the review already show that bezel lume is weaker than dial lume. How can it be stronger than Seiko Monster? Maybe I misunderstand that few sentances.

Anyway, it is still a good reviw.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice to see those reviews. However I don't understand the watch it all about one raving about the Lume and saying it's better than a monster. The lume on Mine I would describe as adequate. Gets the job done but nothing exciting.


I agree. I don't understand the part on bezel lume at all.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, that was weird, but still he did give a lengthy review with a nice video. 
On a side note, and I will mention this again when I do the proper review, I changed the pins of the bracelet (I was using the fat pins that the people at StrapCode sent me. Really nice pins btw) and using the pins that come with the watch will give the links enough room. Again, I will post photos pretty soon.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Compa said:


> Yeah, that was weird, but still he did give a lengthy review with a nice video.
> On a side note, and I will mention this again when I do the proper review, I changed the pins of the bracelet (I was using the fat pins that the people at StrapCode sent me. Really nice pins btw) and using the pins that come with the watch will give the links enough room. Again, I will post photos pretty soon.


The pins you referred to (watch lug link to bracelet) are called spring bars.

Looking forward to your pics. ;-)


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

The box, everyone knows the box but I wanted to take a picture of mine. I think it'simportant to mention that the box is flexible and this means it will not break, and seems sturdy enough.
The inside of the box. As you can see, Paul secures the watch with foam. The bracelet. Wish I had taken more photos of it.
The watch, right out of the box.
Using the watch on the third hole (Second hole is hidden by the buckle)
Side view of the watch. Not too thin, not too thick
This is how it would look on me on a daily basis. I'm a software developer. (Desk diver)
Comparisson with my print, the sizes are the same 
Another view of the cardboard replica.
Again, not too thick, not too thin. You could think the lug hangs from my wrist, but it's an illusion.
A wider photo showing the watch and my arm and my Mazinger Z shirt. And yes, I'm at the bathroom. Needed the mirror to take a half decent shot
Shot showing how tight the bracelet was with the springbars provided by StrapCode (Thank you SimpleWatchMan, I won't call them "pins" again hehe )
This picture should be rotated 90 degrees CW
Photo showing the watch with the 22mm lug - 22mm clasp bracelet. The bracelet is a Super Egineer type II (Which seems to be MiLTAT brand)
MiLTAT 
Another closeup of the bracelet, just to show the buid quality.
Showing the wear of the case due to the bracelet and case being too close. This issue was fixed by changing the springbars and using the ones that came with the Scurfa Watch
Showing the wear of the case due to the bracelet and case being too close. This issue was fixed by changing the springbars and using the ones that came with the Scurfa Watch



These photos are not as good as Gaopa's photos but here they are hehe. I will try to take more photos under better light conditions (not white office lights) and better closeups. The watch is a great deal, I consider it the "Grado Headphones" of the watch industry. Every effort is invested in building a quality watch that looks like a workhorse, proud and strong, ready to pull a cart of firewood; instead of a pony ready to go to the local fair.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Compa said:


> The box, everyone knows the box but I wanted to take a picture of mine. I think it'simportant to mention that the box is flexible and this means it will not break, and seems sturdy enough.The inside of the box. As you can see, Paul secures the watch with foam. The bracelet. Wish I had taken more photos of it.
> The watch, right out of the box.
> Using the watch on the third hole (Second hole is hidden by the buckle)
> Side view of the watch. Not too thin, not too thick
> ...


Nice. Wish I have your wrist size. You wear the silicon strap very well indeed.

Any wrist shot with bracelet?

EDIT : Just saw your update. Very nice|>


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I could hardly wait for the coming new 40mm version with bracelet. (^_^)


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice. Wish I have your wrist size. You wear the silicon strap very well indeed.
> 
> Any wrist shot with bracelet?


Ahem... yes. I forgot to upload them hehe. There are only two ATM but I will take more, I promise. I updated the post to show me wearing the watch with the bracelet.
Thanks SimpleWatchMan for the compliment 

Oh, all pictures have a better resolution. Roll over them and click the magnifier that appears at the top right corner All


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Compa, your photos are fine. Thanks for the kind word on my photos, but yours are very good. I'm glad you are enjoying your Scurfa. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

What a nice watch for the price. But sold out as I wanted to order . Ideas when theyll be available again ?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea I want a Scurfa too....I like all the models actually


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

City74 said:


> Yea I want a Scurfa too....I like all the models actually


it's been a mad 6 days for me since the Gear Patrol review went live and I have to thank again Jason Heaton and Gishani Ratnayake for that, the Gear Patrol is such a cool and stylish website I'm honoured to appear there.

Ive been caught out by this and have not even discussed the new run of Diver One Silicons so it could be a while before they are complete, I do have a few that had marked straps and I should have replacements straps for those next week.

Sorry i never anticipated this happening regards Paul


----------



## Mazubo (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi to all! First time poster here. I came across the gear patrol article on the Scurfa Diver 1 and couldn't throw my money at Paul fast enough! Then noticing all the people in this specific forum and reading all the positive reviews, the deal was done ! I love the pictures here, and cannot wait to contribute my own once the Scurfa D1 is in my (on my?) Hands! 
Cheers, Mac.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

scurfa said:


> it's been a mad 6 days for me since the Gear Patrol review went live and I have to thank again Jason Heaton and Gishani Ratnayake for that, the Gear Patrol is such a cool and stylish website I'm honoured to appear there.
> 
> Ive been caught out by this and have not even discussed the new run of Diver One Silicons so it could be a while before they are complete, I do have a few that had marked straps and I should have replacements straps for those next week.
> 
> Sorry i never anticipated this happening regards Paul


Congrats Paul! Great watch and glad I got mine back in January.

Cheers 
David


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow! Congrats Paul! I just made it under the wire in ordering evidently. My D1 Silicon is in San Francisco working it's way to me.... hopefully soon!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

My D1 Silcon arrived and first impressions are great! I've been wearing it non-stop including showers and dishes. Great watch and is going to be a great daily wear watch. It's lighter than I thought and while I had planned to swap out the strap I'm really enjoying just how comfortable it is on my 7.5" wrist. I do forget that it is quartz and catch myself shaking my wrist to wind  I'll post pictures later after the huge influx of family over the 4th. VERY happy with this watch especially given the price, amazing coating on the crystal, and the ceramic bezel. A true workhorse.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keeping with my red band preference for this watch, at least through the summer.


----------



## Mazubo (Jan 16, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Keeping with my red band preference for this watch, at least through the summer.


I love how the red band plays nice with the red writing on the watch face. Awesome!

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

Paul, congrats indeed on the recent publicity and accompanying demand. Well deserved. I am thankful I already have mine!

My Diver One has been my uncontested summer watch this year. But now as I continue to grow ever fonder of it and our shared experiences grow, I begin to baby the watch that I bought as a durable, no-fuss daily wearer. It's a disease! Here's a wrist shot from Elafonissi, Crete last week snapped hurriedly while keeping track of my toddler, bezel set for sunscreen applications. A far cry from a dive in the North Sea but as close as I will likely get.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The red strap on the Silicon II looks great! Well done! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but, I saw that the Silicon is sold out. Is there gonna be an extra batch soon?

marc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scheersmarc said:


> Maybe I missed it, but, I saw that the Silicon is sold out. Is there gonna be an extra batch soon?
> 
> marc


See Paul's post towards the top of the page, may help. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing difficulties using a Zulu strap. I always use Zulu straps as I find them more comfortable. However, I can only place one with considerable effort as there is not enough space between the spring bars and the case. Initially I even had to remove the spring bars, position the Zulu strap and then reinsert the spring bars.
Removing the strap by pulling it out (the normal way) caused the upper surface of strap to be "scratched" by the case. 

I know that Zulus are thicker than the Natos. But shouldn't they still go in easily?

Thanking you in advance for your responses.
H.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Try some curved spring bars.


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you. I didn't even know that curved spring bars existed, but I just looked online and they are easy to find. 
What I couldn't find if they stay put. I take the watch running and swimming. Are they safe for those type of activities?

Thank you again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would just put it on a Nato and your problem would be solved. I've worn mine that way.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I would just put it on a Nato and your problem would be solved. I've worn mine that way.


I have a Xetum that requires the removal of the springbars - even with NATO straps. I'm going to check out the curved ones.


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

Apparently the curved spring bars are specifically designed for some type of bands for specific watches. I would imagine that they could be used with a Zulu strap. However, a quick search on the Internet did not give me this answer.
My question now is how safe they are. I can avoid thinking that it would be easy to pop them out. I use the watch while running and swimming. 

For reasons that are beyond this discussion, I rather wont use Nato straps.

Thank you again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> I have a Xetum that requires the removal of the springbars - even with NATO straps. I'm going to check out the curved ones.


Thought you were referring to using them on the Scurfa.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thought you were referring to using them on the Scurfa.


I just noticed Hhojman posted this in a Scurfa thread. However, I do have the Diver One Silicon and the NATO/Zulu straps work perfectly.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I've never had a problem with curved ones. You just have to make sure they are the right size and are seated well in the holes.


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you ffeingol. I think I will give them a try.

BTW, I found this tread regarding the curved spring bars.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/curved-springbars-lead-puck-perfected-879139.html*

Meanwhile, I have a Borealis rubber strap on my Scurfa D1 silicon now. I will post comments and pictures tomorrow.


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

First let me say that I really love the Diver 1 silicon. It's a great tool watch 
I even really like the band. In terms of comfort, it is one of the most comfortable, if not the most comfortable band, that I used. I normally prefer zulu straps not only for practicality but for comfort. I was very surprised when I tried the D1 with a zulu strap because the original silicon band was much more comfortable. Not only I didn't feel that make my wrist sweat, but it is also "grippy", meaning that I didn't have to adjust it tight for the watch not to move. 
The problem is that being silicone, attracts lint. Also, I admit that I might have abused it a little bit and it does not look now, making the whole watch look old and uncared for.

The Zulu strap, although visually was better, it was placed under tension (see my previous postings) and I was concerned that it would cause the spring bars to pop out. I still have to try the curved spring bars.

But before I was recommended the curved spring bars, I decided to try a rubber band (hoping to avoid the problems of the silicon ones). Because I wasn't sure about the style of the Isofrane, I decided to try something similar. After reading multiple good reviews, I decided to try the Obris Morgan rubber straps. Unfortunately the 22mm black Obris Morgan straps are out of stock.
Then, by chance, I found that Borealis makes a similar, "isofrane style", 22mm black rubber strap, so I got that one instead. They come in black or orange and they cost $15 (+ $10 for shipping). They are made of EPDM vulcanized rubber, so I guess that it is not natural rubber. Nevertheless, it does not attract lint at all. Esthetically, I think it look fantastic (see pictures). Of course, this is my personal opinion and others will surely disagree.
The buckle is a little bit too big but appears to be well constructed and it sits flat on the strap.

Unfortunately, it is not as comfortable as the original silicon strap. The band is rather rigid and heavy. Although I don't have to adjust it tight, I can "feel" its presence on my wrist. Also I can feel it makes my wrist sweat.

My plan was that if I were to like the style, I was going to get the Isofrane. Now, I'm not sure if I want to spend almost as much on the strap as I spent on the watch only to find out that is not so comfortable. I understand that the Borealis is not Isofrane. Nobody should expect it to be for 1/10 of the price. The question now is: Is the isofrane so much better?


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

That's a great looking combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

There is no should or shouldn't IMHO. All watches are designed differently. Some have more space than others. I'd try and find a thinner Zulu or cut the extra lower section of a NATO if you don't like natos. 
Alternatively use thinner spring bars



hhojman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing difficulties using a Zulu strap. I always use Zulu straps as I find them more comfortable. However, I can only place one with considerable effort as there is not enough space between the spring bars and the case. Initially I even had to remove the spring bars, position the Zulu strap and then reinsert the spring bars.
> Removing the strap by pulling it out (the normal way) caused the upper surface of strap to be "scratched" by the case.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd caution you against curved spring bars for a Zulu. 


hhojman said:


> Thank you. I didn't even know that curved spring bars existed, but I just looked online and they are easy to find.
> What I couldn't find if they stay put. I take the watch running and swimming. Are they safe for those type of activities?
> 
> Thank you again.


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> There is no should or shouldn't IMHO. All watches are designed differently. Some have more space than others. I'd try and find a thinner Zulu or cut the extra lower section of a NATO if you don't like natos.
> Alternatively use thinner spring bars


Well, of course all watches are designed differently. I wouldn't think about putting a Zulu on my Omega Speedmaster. 
But the Scurfa Diver One Silicon is a dive watch, designed by a professional diver and the Zulu straps target audience are recreational divers. So I thought it was odd that the Zulu straps would not fit. That's all.


----------



## hhojman (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd caution you against curved spring bars for a Zulu.


I was concerned about this until I read some reviews online (see link in my previous posting). After all, if someone in the Internet says they are okay to use, it has to be true :roll: ;-)
Then, I started thinking about the physics of it. A straight one would pop out by putting pressure in the center of it (it would bend). That's the argument for bands and bracelets that fully support the spring bars. As opposed to, let's say, NATO or Zulu. 
So, if this is the case, a curved spring bar, by reducing the pressure caused by the strap in the center of it, should be more secure. 
Disclaimer: Although this makes sense to me, this is pure speculation on my part and I do not have data to back it up.

Would you please care to elaborate? I would be very interested in hearing your answer.
Thank you.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm proud to upload what I'm sure will clear some doubts as to the Scurfa Watch. So far, we've seen it in beaches and casual attires and zulu straps and plenty of scenarios... but we haven't seen it in formal attire.
it's only 2 photos but here they are. Scurfa Diver 1 Silicon with Super Engineer Bracelet on a guy (me) wearing a smoking (or something alike... I never knew the difference). Personally, I believe it looks great. Of course, YMMV but in my humble opinion it looks sober and classy.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Compa said:


> I'm proud to upload what I'm sure will clear some doubts as to the Scurfa Watch. So far, we've seen it in beaches and casual attires and zulu straps and plenty of scenarios... but we haven't seen it in formal attire.
> it's only 2 photos but here it is. Scurfa Diver 1 Silicon with Super Engineer Bracelet on a guy (me) wearing a smoking (or something alike... I never knew the difference). Personally, I beleirve it looks great. Of course, YMMV but in my hhumble opinion it looks sober and classy.
> 
> ~
> ...


Somehow, a British agent code name double O seven come to my mind.

Nice.|>









Compa, yours is better looking than James (your Scurfa, I mean).;-)


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

such a nice watch would need a real bow tie, that you actually tie! that ready-tied kills your secret service agent image


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see a shot that shows the super engineer more clearly. I am debating taking off the stock fitted strap to experiment. Is it really that hard to put the fitted strap back on again. I think I read that somewhere.

While I like how the stock strap fits the case, with my 7" wrist there is a pronounced bulge as the thick silicon tries to turn the corner after the lugs and head down my wrist making it look bigger that it is really.


----------



## Compa (Apr 8, 2015)

@SimpleWatchMan: Agente Cero Cero Siete a su servicio!

@frenco: I know haha. It was a rental suit so the bowtie was a ready-tied one. Next time I get married I will get the right one *Wife smacks Compa with a frying pan* ow, ow, ow.... I mean, Next time I wear a suit!

@Boatswain: Go to page 57  I have some photos clearly showing the super engineer strap (22mm straight end link) and I believe page 58 has one where I'm actually wearing it. 

EDIT:
Noup, they are all in page 57. Right here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-...atches-1493506-post17561082.html#post17561082


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the look and feel of my Diver One: Silicon on both the oyster style bracelet and the super engineer style bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the oyster on your D1 silicone who's is it please ?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Any news about another batch of those nice diver one models ?


----------



## 4hour (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, check here for pic's etc.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/improved-diver-one-nato-scurfa-watches-2313554-2.html#post20814594


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Diver One Silicon in stock in 7 days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine is on the wrist and heading for a weekend of surfing. I have drowned every other watch I have surfed with, but I have high hopes for the Scurfa. I'll try to get pics and report back after the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, a light session today and besides maybe a little sand grit in the bezel the scurfa survived very well. Better than my leash which snapped...


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

It's funny, boatswain,that in your original post (#606) the watch looks like it has a blue face. After battling the surf it's back to black. How did you do that? I know it was a trick of the light but it looks way cool with a blue face!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice photos, boatswain!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scalz 
I think was just the anti reflective coating kicking in the first photo which has a blue-violet tint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnrich (Jul 18, 2015)

Beautiful watch! I'm in as soon as the new shipment arrives. I was tempted by the new Stainless Diver One, but now that I see these pics, I'm glad I'm holding out for this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
As an aside I shortened the strap for my 7" ish wrist and the tail is pretty short now over a suit. 
I have heard it is pretty tricky getting the stock strap back on if removed. Any one have any insight or tips?
I'd love to be able to swap out the strap for something longer for use over a wetsuit. I have a 22mm cuda that would probably look good and have plenty of length (though stiff), though the new borealia strap sounds nice and of course BC has a plethora of options. I'd would just be nice to know how much of pain it is to swap the stock strap in and out.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks guys.
> As an aside I shortened the strap for my 7" ish wrist and the tail is pretty short now over a suit.
> I have heard it is pretty tricky getting the stock strap back on if removed. Any one have any insight or tips?
> I'd love to be able to swap out the strap for something longer for use over a wetsuit. I have a 22mm cuda that would probably look good and have plenty of length (though stiff), though the new borealia strap sounds nice and of course BC has a plethora of options. I'd would just be nice to know how much of pain it is to swap the stock strap in and out.
> ...


For surfing, wouldn't it be safer to use a NATO ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. I suppose natos are safest they just aren't my favorite style wise out of the water, so I was looking for something I could both in and out of the water to switch it up. 
I wonder about a perlon strap...?
Brice, as you are strap switching kind of guy do you have any insight in the removal or reinstall of the stock strap?


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Diver One Silicon in stock in 7 days.


Awesome news! I've been anxious to get one. :-!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Diver One Silicon in stock in 7 days.


Are there any updates to this watch from the last batch?


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

dpage said:


> Are there any updates to this watch from the last batch?


Indeed do tell, it's on my Christmas list.

Would I be the most local person to have one? I live near Ryton but I work in Sunderland town centre....

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbaznot (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm from Manchester so maybe second closest. The suspense is killing me now. Where is the new silicon? :grin:


----------



## Gbaznot (Aug 22, 2015)

Got a nice shot yesterday full a/r..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gbaznot said:


> Got a nice shot yesterday full a/r..
> 
> View attachment 6047914


Looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

We now have the Diver One Silicon back in stock on the website, we have worked through all the pre orders so thanks very much for your patience as you know we were caught short by the gear patrol article, sorry I haven't been very active on the forum I've been working flat out making up boxes and sorting watches.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Order placed. Been looking forward to this one for a while now. Thanks Paul.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Blue-Hayes said:


> Order placed. Been looking forward to this one for a while now. Thanks Paul.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


many thanks to you too, with any luck you should your watch tomorrow or Monday at the latest, have a good weekend paul


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Placed the order around lunch time yesterday and it was on my wrist by 10:20 this morning. Beautiful watch and the silicon strap is great. They even set the time and date for me! Excellent service, well done Scurfa.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Many thanks to you, here is a pic of the lume it all matches now









scurfawatches.com


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wow,

so there is stronger lume on the hands and bezel in the new version? If so my second generation is very jealous.

I have always thought this is the one area to improve the watch as there is so much surface area on the hands and indices whether by making a thicker C1 application or using BGW9. I think C3 wouldn't look quite as good in the daylight.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

scurfa said:


> Many thanks to you, here is a pic of the lume it all matches now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks good. I wish my new Nato had bezel lume that bright as well as match the hands and markers. Is the Silicon version the only one like this?

I'm kind of a lume freak so I may have to buy this new Silicon.

Wayne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Paul, glad to see the lume shot, much improved! Love it. Keeps getting better.


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

I know it's a specific and annoying request, but has anyone taken off the namesake silicone strap and tried it with something else? 
I'd love to see some photos of other options and how it handles them if so!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

You have many options for this watch. Here are a few.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ellecousteau said:


> I know it's a specific and annoying request, but has anyone taken off the namesake silicone strap and tried it with something else?
> I'd love to see some photos of other options and how it handles them if so!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

When is this beauty getting an automatic movement option?
Would open up a huge new market. 
Don't need to change a thing, it is otherwise perfect.


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, guys.
The watch really is a beauty, and looks great off the stock silicone. I was curious since the lugs look so long, but it seems to be pretty normal off stock. 
Looks beautiful on your different options! 
(and maybe one last basic question, but the 'diver one' being in red on one and in white on the other, is that just the second and first gen respectively?)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ellecousteau said:


> Thanks, guys.
> The watch really is a beauty, and looks great off the stock silicone. I was curious since the lugs look so long, but it seems to be pretty normal off stock.
> Looks beautiful on your different options!
> (and maybe one last basic question, but the 'diver one' being in red on one and in white on the other, is that just the second and first gen respectively?)


2nd gen is only one available, and does come with the red accents. However the red on the crown can be removed as it's just a rubber o ring if you don't like it.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> When is this beauty getting an automatic movement option?
> Would open up a huge new market.
> Don't need to change a thing, it is otherwise perfect.


sorry no automatic version of the Diver One Silicon, the new Bell Diver 1 will be automatic and I've been promised the sample finished for next week so I'll create a new thread for that watch.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

scurfa said:


> sorry no automatic version of the Diver One Silicon, the new Bell Diver 1 will be automatic and I've been promised the sample finished for next week so I'll create a new thread for that watch.


Bring it on !

That's what we are all anxiously waiting for , Paul.

Regards,


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Got any teaser pictures of the case?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> sorry no automatic version of the Diver One Silicon, the new Bell Diver 1 will be automatic and I've been promised the sample finished for next week so I'll create a new thread for that watch.


I so cannot wait to see this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

scurfa said:


> sorry no automatic version of the Diver One Silicon, the new Bell Diver 1 will be automatic and I've been promised the sample finished for next week so I'll create a new thread for that watch.


Excellent! If you wouldn't mind, please post a heads-up in this thread as well so all subscribed here get the news.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm hoping it's going to look as good as the artist drawing and I'm not posting the drawing pics just in case!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

scurfa said:


> I'm hoping it's going to look as good as the artist drawing and I'm not posting the drawing pics just in case!


Wise move so as not to get the watch community in an uproar if the watch were to change looks between renderings and actual production.

BTW Paul, have a good day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait. Meantime I m loving my new D1 SS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Can we use Zulu straps on it no problem? I saw pictures of it on zulu's but someone had problems with them couple pages back.I will use maratac ones probably if that makes a difference.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zulu15 said:


> Can we use Zulu straps on it no problem? I saw pictures of it on zulu's but someone had problems with them couple pages back.I will use maratac ones probably if that makes a difference.


not sure I saw that, I know it's hard to fit certain Zulu's on the new stainless because of the shape.


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

I found the photo in one of the threads Olive drab zulu ,it was taken by Bill aka gaopa.I will pm him about the fitment or he will chime in maybe.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cannot wait for the Bell diver 1. Loving my Scurfa diver ll silicon. Paul will there be an increase in production to meet demand for your new watch. Is there any watches left from previous models.
Regards? Donald

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## boyrawks (May 11, 2015)

Just ordered the diver one silicone. Transaction through PayPal was made but no delivery address was asked. Anyone encountered this? Tried emailing [email protected] but got an error saying that his mailbox is full


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

boyrawks said:


> Just ordered the diver one silicone. Transaction through PayPal was made but no delivery address was asked. Anyone encountered this? Tried emailing [email protected] but got an error saying that his mailbox is full


Unless you sent a Paypal payment "to a friend" your verified address is forwarded to the seller.


----------



## boyrawks (May 11, 2015)

phcollard said:


> boyrawks said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the diver one silicone. Transaction through PayPal was made but no delivery address was asked. Anyone encountered this? Tried emailing [email protected] but got an error saying that his mailbox is full
> ...


Oh! Cool, thanks a bunch. Really looking forward to my new watch!


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I would love to try a Scurfa as they look like excellent watches, but for me:

Diver One Stainless = Too thick
Diver One Silicone = Diameter too big
Diver One Nato = Don't want pvd coating


----------



## mrpackerguy (Dec 26, 2015)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Damn twin brothers of mine got me into watches. From their Russian dive watches to their Seiko automatic junk store finds to my brother's Rolex. I always treasured the gold Austin brand watch my wife got me on our 10th anniversary in 1994 while I was away at school in Oslo and she flew in to meet me and spend 2 weeks with me. Then a couple cheap but practical and at my age, easy to read Timex's, then on to a Citizen Eco and Invicta chrono and an Android chrono I gave to my son.

At my bother's house recently and he raved about his Scurfa Diver One. Really intrigued me. Got great personal service from Paul and his wife (I think his wife). I ordered it. Wife gave it to me for Christmas. Helluva deal working that way. She even likes it so much she said she'd save up for the Scurfa Bell Diver automatic when it comes out. Wow.

The Diver One silicon I can say is my most comfortable watch and one of my most attractive, too. Fits like a glove. And for me, no readers to see the time! It must be the sapphire crystal that gives the face a blue sheen when it's angled in the light. Love this watch.

Guess I can't post pics until I've posted 10 times. Crap.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mrpackerguy said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Damn twin brothers of mine got me into watches. From their Russian dive watches to their Seiko automatic junk store finds to my brother's Rolex. I always treasured the gold Austin brand watch my wife got me on our 10th anniversary in 1994 while I was away at school in Oslo and she flew in to meet me and spend 2 weeks with me. Then a couple cheap but practical and at my age, easy to read Timex's, then on to a Citizen Eco and Invicta chrono and an Android chrono I gave to my son.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS and congratulations on receiving your Scurfa Silicon.

Happy holidays. ;-)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

scurfa said:


> sorry no automatic version of the Diver One Silicon, the new Bell Diver 1 will be automatic and I've been promised the sample finished for next week so I'll create a new thread for that watch.


Cant wait to see the Bell Diver 1!

Sent from the White House on tax payers dimes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My good wife got me a new BC rubber to try on the Scurfa for Christmas . I trimmed my silicone strap too short to feel safe over a wetsuit for surfing. This one looks sharp and I think compliments the design. Nice not to be picking up lint and sustains of course a hint of vanilla. The tail is a bit long for my liking on dry land but great with the suit. It's snug and binds a bit in the lugs but seems good on the wrist. I like the fitted ends of the stock strap but it felt like it bulged out a bit for my 7" ish wrist. Big fan of the Scurfa and BC straps.

















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

scurfa said:


> I'm hoping it's going to look as good as the artist drawing and I'm not posting the drawing pics just in case!


Happy New Year, Paul !

Any more progress on the Bell Diver One ?

Should be a lot less than 4 - 5 months away now ?

How about a teaser sneak peek then, mate ?

Regards,


----------



## boyrawks (May 11, 2015)

Look what just came in! Put on a Chinese bracelet and I love it.
First time trying to post some photos. (Small Asian hands)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boyrawks, your Diver One: Silicon looks great on the bracelet! Nice shots of a beautiful watch! Enjoy!

Here is my Diver One: Silicon I on a bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

gaopa said:


> boyrawks, your Diver One: Silicon looks great on the bracelet! Nice shots of a beautiful watch! Enjoy!
> 
> Here is my Diver One: Silicon I on a bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy.


I've never really thought about putting mine onto a bracelet but I have to admit, it really does look superb. Is that bracelet an offering from strapcode or is it something a bit more exotic ? I normally wear mine on an Obrisfrane strap as it's treated as my beater watch but I think you chaps have turned my head after seeing what you have done with yours and I'd really like to try something similar.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

woodruffm, your Diver One: Silicon II looks great on the red strap! Nice combo!

My bracelet is a strapcode bracelet which looks good and fits well.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

gaopa said:


> woodruffm, your Diver One: Silicon II looks great on the red strap! Nice combo!
> 
> My bracelet is a strapcode bracelet which looks good and fits well.


Thank you sir.

After seeing the pics of the watch on the super oyster bracelet, I have pulled the trigger on one from Strapcode with the wet suit ratchet, will be nice to be able to change the watch up. I'll make sure to post up some pics once it's arrived.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a quick one to let everyone know the website is down and it may be for the weekend, as my email is connected to it I may not receive emails, sorry about this speak soon Paul 


scurfawatches.com


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scurfawatches.com


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

scurfa said:


> scurfawatches.com


Someone forgot to pay the bill


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Battou62 said:


> Someone forgot to pay the bill


Someone paid a bill to fxxx me up!

scurfawatches.com


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Again!


scurfawatches.com


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Paul, when I saw your post, I got excited that there was news on the Bell Diver!! 
Hope all is resolved soon and you're back online asap...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boyrawks said:


> Look what just came in! Put on a Chinese bracelet and I love it.
> First time trying to post some photos. (Small Asian hands)
> 
> View attachment 6586754
> ...


Congrats!!! Love the looks on bracelet and nice pics too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Sure sorry to hear about the website, Paul. I hope it is up and working again soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Just a quick one to let everyone know the website is down and it may be for the weekend, as my email is connected to it I may not receive emails, sorry about this speak soon Paul
> 
> scurfawatches.com


Got your message. So sorry to hear about the site. Hope you can get it sorted out quickly. Any ideas where it may be coming from ??


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got your message. So sorry to hear about the site. Hope you can get it sorted out quickly. Any ideas where it may be coming from ??


No I'm still waiting to hear more, there is a ton of people looking at it from different places as its affected a lot of others, in the mean time my personal email address is [email protected] if anyone need to contact me.

scurfawatches.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Best of luck Paul!!! 
The Force is strong in Scurfa! You will prevail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jealous competition involved no doubt. Still loving mine.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Like you, 59yukon01, I'm lovin' my Scurfa watches also! A great bang for the buck! :-!


----------



## mrpackerguy (Dec 26, 2015)

After my first 24hr accuracy check, I'm very pleased to report +/-0 Happy about that.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder if Scurfa will also upgrade the quartz movements in near future? The Ronda 715 seems to be a popular choice as it has better battery life and fully jeweled.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lvt said:


> I wonder if Scurfa will also upgrade the quartz movements in near future? The Ronda 715 seems to be a popular choice as it has better battery life and fully jeweled.


I think you just asked him.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

lvt said:


> I wonder if Scurfa will also upgrade the quartz movements in near future? The Ronda 715 seems to be a popular choice as it has better battery life and fully jeweled.


If Scurfa is thinking of upgrading the movement, maybe 715Li would be a better option. 10 years battery life.

Standard 715 is 5 years and 515 is about 3.5 years.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Paul said in the past that Lithium battery was a no go for shipping reasons


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

frenco said:


> Paul said in the past that Lithium battery was a no go for shipping reasons


I understand that silver oxide battery is less likely to leak, compare to lithium battery. I don't understand how lithium battery is ban from shipping. Any one in the know to advise?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

There are rules, google shipping lithium batteries


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

frenco said:


> There are rules, google shipping lithium batteries


Nevermind. To prove a point, it just happen that I could be ordering Precista PRS-18Q in about 3 months later. If I can receive it with no issue, I will post my wrist shot. Ok? ;-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

frenco said:


> There are rules, google shipping lithium batteries





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nevermind. To prove a point, it just happen that I could be ordering Precista PRS-18Q in about 3 months later. If I can receive it with no issue, I will post my wrist shot. Ok? ;-)


I don't think you will have a problem to get your PRS 18Q .... I have ordered and received two quartz watches with 715Li 10-year batteries previously, with no issues.

Unless of course there are new regulations in force ?

Regards,


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> If Scurfa is thinking of upgrading the movement, maybe 715Li would be a better option. 10 years battery life.
> 
> Standard 715 is 5 years and 515 is about 3.5 years.


If my memory doesn't fail me the 715i is a 715 with a huge battery, making the movement sit higher. I prefer the thinner 715 as 5-year battery is enough to most of people.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

frenco said:


> There are rules, google shipping lithium batteries


It's mainly about huge Lithium batteries used for RC toys. Wristwatches usually pass without problem.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

lvt said:


> If my memory doesn't fail me the 715i is a 715 with a huge battery, making the movement sit higher. I prefer the thinner 715 as 5-year battery is enough to most of people.


My 2 watches with the 715Li were the Luminox and Traser variants, and they were not too thick at all ....

Regards,


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I just related what paul scurfa told me. Anyone can ship lithium without declaring it. And I, too, would prefer a 10yr battery


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

lvt said:


> If my memory doesn't fail me the 715i is a 715 with a huge battery, making the movement sit higher. I prefer the thinner 715 as 5-year battery is enough to most of people.


True. 715 = 2.75 mm thick, while 715Li = 4.6 mm thick. Almost 2 mm more.

But current 515 is 3.25 mm. 1.35 mm less 715Li.

Maybe you are right. 715 might be better for thinner watches, which I prefer.

FYI, Seiko NH35a = 5.32 mm, Miyota 9015 = 3.9 mm.


----------



## mrpackerguy (Dec 26, 2015)

mrpackerguy said:


> After my first 24hr accuracy check, I'm very pleased to report +/-0 Happy about that.


After 2 more days, checking against the atomic clock, I'm +/-0 and +/-0


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a Quartz so it makes sense. Won't see a huge variation in such a short period of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Taken on a recent get-a-way to Fla.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice looking straps, gentlemen. It is always interesting to see how a strap completely changes the look of the watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I concur.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

It seems that their website is still down.

With a backup the website could be restored in a matter of hours.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

lvt said:


> It seems that their website is still down.
> 
> With a backup the website could be restored in a matter of hours.


I an wandering too. Especially since it looked like all static pages. Find another host, change DNS, push pages online... A matter of hours as you said.

That said the D1 on the sand nato above looks so great!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phcollard said:


> I an wandering too. Especially since it looked like all static pages. Find another host, change DNS, push pages online... A matter of hours as you said.
> 
> That said the D1 on the sand nato above looks so great!


tell me about it, I've got a new company on it now, hopefully be sorted soon.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

lvt said:


> It seems that their website is still down.
> 
> With a backup the website could be restored in a matter of hours.


Backed up if only.....


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

scurfa said:


> tell me about it, I've got a new company on it now, hopefully be sorted soon.


If not let me know. I'll work for watches


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Websites got hacked all the time, it's a real fact that we have to live with, if you use an open source software the chance to be hacked will be particularly high.

Stay away from cheap hosting companies, make sure they can provide at least a weekly backup in case of disaster and their software is always up to date, if you need daily backup you can use a built-in function in cPanel (a management software usually included with your hosting package) to automatically send the backups to a remote host (other hosting account or even your own computer at home).


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

lvt said:


> Websites got hacked all the time, it's a real fact that we have to live with, if you use an open source software the chance to be hacked will be particularly high.
> 
> Stay away from cheap hosting companies, make sure they can provide at least a weekly backup in case of disaster and their software is always up to date, if you need daily backup you can use a built-in function in cPanel (a management software usually included with your hosting package) to automatically send the backups to a remote host (other hosting account or even your own computer at home).


Thanks for the info, the new guy has said pretty much the same, it's been a rough learning curve for me as I know very little about websites, I'm lucky that customers have been mailing me for invoices so I've not lost out too much.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Website is back on, it needs a couple of changes to finish, the email address [email protected] is ok to use now and comes from a secure server.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

\o/ good job Scurf


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

orders already taken from the site ?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

The website looks good. The videos are fun and interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

D1 silicon ordered this morning, shipped this evening. nice job scurfa.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Received my Diver One silicon this morning. An amazing watch! I love it and Paul is an excellent seller.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Many thanks and your picture is amazing


scurfawatches.com


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Love my Diver One Silicon! Paired it today with a basic black and grey bond nato. Love the grab and go quality and it looks incredible. Many compliments have been received on this one, and that's before they hear the price point. Can't wait to see the automatic version!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks a lot like an Oris TT1 or a Tissot Seastar.


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

It may well, but at a fraction of the price:-!



BT1993 said:


> Looks a lot like an Oris TT1 or a Tissot Seastar.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

D1 received. Box is funny and thanks to Paul it avoided swiss customs ! 

Also the watch was on time and date set. Just added gmt+1 and it was all fine. Bezel action is superb and I like the bubble effect on the domed glass when viewed from side. |>


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Diver one silicone ordered:+1:


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nash66, I see that you are relatively new to WUS, Welcome! We have a great group of watch enthusiasts and hope you will become active in posts.

When your new Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II comes, please share some photos.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will do :+1:


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

One day for delivery..... And it's here
A really nice watch and the strap is very comfortable. Thanks Paul, just got to wait for the auto now


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin' good, Nash66! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

It's become my daily wear choice. Been wearing it lately with the black/red/grey 2 piece nato. Compliments the band on the crown and Diver One on the dial well. I have a stainless in the air as I type this too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Oldmanoakles, that strap looks simply outstanding on your Diver One: Silicon II!

BTW, I see you are relatively new to WUS. Welcome! We look forward to seeing more of you on the forums.


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

gaopa said:


> Oldmanoakles, that strap looks simply outstanding on your Diver One: Silicon II!
> 
> BTW, I see you are relatively new to WUS. Welcome! We look forward to seeing more of you on the forums.


Thank you sir! Yeah I've been a long time WUS lurker and finally decided to join and post a little bit. Glad to be a part of the WUS community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Just arrived in the post! First impressions - I'm impressed by the multiple layers of depth and reflection, from the fisheye-ed reflection spread across the crystal and bezel, the flash of blue from the AR/sapphire, the distortion from the dome, to the glints on the hands and markers - none of which hurts the clear readability. Very nicely done.

















One question - my biggest hesitation before ordering was the reliance on an ever-depleting battery (almost all my other watches are solar or automatic), and I expect the three(-ish?) years of battery life are going to be up far too soon. I'm not sure I trust any local jeweller to change the battery, I have had two watches that were never quite right following jeweller battery changes in the past (read: suddenly and unexpectedly in terminal decline; hence why most of my watches are automatic or solar...) - I know these haven't been around that long yet, but what strategies do people recommend keeping in mind for battery changes - is this something I'm going to be able to skill up to do myself?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

huwp said:


> Just arrived in the post! First impressions - I'm impressed by the multiple layers of depth and reflection, from the fisheye-ed reflection spread across the crystal and bezel, the flash of blue from the AR/sapphire, the distortion from the dome, to the glints on the hands and markers - none of which hurts the clear readability. Very nicely done.
> 
> View attachment 7097194
> 
> ...


very nice pictures and I know how hard this watch is to photograph due to the shape.

You could do a battery change yourself very easily with a few tools, case back opener, plastic tweezers, pair of rubber gloves (you must not touch a watch battery) but I would recommend a watch repair shop as they will have spare gaskets and a waterproof tester, it's still a lot cheaper than a service on an automatic movement that would need doing around the same time. The Quartz movements that have a longer battery life have weaker stepping motors so cannot take the knocks required for a grab and go watch.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Paul - I'll try and get some better photos soon.  The watch looks great - and, second impressions, the lume is pretty impressive too.

Hopefully in a few years when I have to worry about it for real I'll have found a repair shop that can be trusted not to destroy a watch during a battery change!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Sigh...clearly, I'm going to have to get one of these.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is an up to date lume shot as the bezel now matches.









scurfawatches.com


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Here is an up to date lume shot as the bezel now matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is the first time I see bezel lume (full lume type) seems brighter than the minutes indices on the dial face.

Well done! |>


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The bezel lume on all three of the latest generation Scurfa watches is great!

The Diver One: Stainless Steel
II

The Diver One: NATO


The Diver One: Silicon II


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> The bezel lume on all three of the latest generation Scurfa watches is great!
> 
> The Diver One: Stainless Steel
> II
> ...


Agreed.

But the latest one that Paul shown has brighter bezel lume now, which is outstanding imho.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Drat! Would have loved one with brighter bezel Lume.

This is mine


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

?


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

The lume on that is amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Silicone with 9015. That is all we wanted.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Just picked up my Diver One Stainless from the post office while wearing my D1 Silicon. Can't say enough good things about this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

A vintage dealer came to me house last week wearing a silicon on a rubber NATO, I couldn't take me eyes off it, I've got to get a rubber NATO!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> A vintage dealer came to me house last week wearing a silicon on a rubber NATO, I couldn't take me eyes off it, I've got to get a rubber NATO!


Did you managed to take a pic? I have never seen a rubber nato before.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

watchgecko sells bonetto cinturini ones under the brand zuludiver. They're in uk too .Maybe start a partnership ?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Did you managed to take a pic? I have never seen a rubber nato before.


I'll ask him to send a pic, I was surprised how strong the strap was being only thin rubber.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> watchgecko sells bonetto cinturini ones under the brand zuludiver. They're in uk too .Maybe start a partnership ?


i would like to use them but he said it cost around £30


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Rubber NATO

















scurfawatches.com


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking great Paul! Did you find a source for it?


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Placed my order today. 

Excited to get it on the wrist!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phcollard said:


> Looking great Paul! Did you find a source for it?


Not yet he's forgot!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Not yet he's forgot!


Those old timers...


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 328

could it be this one?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Does the seconds hand hit the markers on the dial straight on? In many of the pictures, it seems off but that can often be caused by the angle the picture was taken.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

frenco said:


> BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 328
> 
> could it be this one?


Hi Frenco, I took your advice about the lug length on the bell diver 1 it makes sense on a bigger watch, I mailed Bonetto Cinturini many times asking them to make a strap for the new model and got no reply.

scurfawatches.com


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Ciao Paul, I've heard that about Bonetto, not sure how to comment.
But the Bell Diver is indeed very nice, a bit too dear for my pockets, plus no drilled lugs and a design which is too refined for my taste (I like the silicon more).
I have a very personal idea about how a diver's watch should be, not sure others may agree though...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

frenco said:


> Ciao Paul, I've heard that about Bonetto, not sure how to comment.
> But the Bell Diver is indeed very nice, a bit too dear for my pockets, plus no drilled lugs and a design which is too refined for my taste (I like the silicon more).
> I have a very personal idea about how a diver's watch should be, not sure others may agree though...


It all works out for the best, lots of people I've spoke said the same about BC I cannot understand why they don't reply, hopefully in a few years I'll have something for everyone

scurfawatches.com


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

throw a NH35 inside the silicon and offer an affordable automatic!


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Silicon + 9015. I'd buy one in the blink of an eye. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kostasd87 said:


> Silicon + 9015. I'd buy one in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Or a Ronda 715 (Swiss version), longer battery life and EOL indicator (seriously I can't remember when to change the battery because I have several quartz watches).

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

lvt said:


> Or a Ronda 715 (Swiss version), longer battery life and EOL indicator (seriously I can't remember when to change the battery because I have several quartz watches).
> 
> _I'm a professional [desk] diver._


I believe Paul did mention a quartz sat diver in another thread.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

lvt said:


> Or a Ronda 715 (Swiss version), longer battery life and EOL indicator (seriously I can't remember when to change the battery because I have several quartz watches).
> 
> _I'm a professional [desk] diver._


Believe me I've looked at all options, the battery life on the 715 is improved by using a weaker stepping motor, so for desk diving it would be great but it won't take knocks like the 515 which has a stronger stepping motor, I'm looking at a way of protecting the 5 Jewel 715 but it's making the watch very expensive.

scurfawatches.com


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I think I would rather have the stronger stepping motor, even if it means changing the battery more often. Maybe a high torque movement like is used in the Marathons?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Does the seconds hand hit the markers on the dial straight on? In many of the pictures, it seems off but that can often be caused by the angle the picture was taken.


Anyone can share if the seconds hand hit the markers straight on? Please? b-)


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn't put money on it. The only movements I know of that can achieve this are some high end Grand Seiko movements.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

scurfa said:


> You could do a battery change yourself very easily with a few tools, case back opener, plastic tweezers, pair of rubber gloves (you must not touch a watch battery) but I would recommend a watch repair shop as they will have spare gaskets and a waterproof tester


Are these standard size gaskets? It would be very convenient if you could order a couple extra gaskets with the watch for future battery changes. They can't be more than a few quid/dollar/euro I assume.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Northlander said:


> Anyone can share if the seconds hand hit the markers straight on? Please? b-)


My Diver One: Stainless Steel II does, my Diver One: NATO II does, but my Diver One: Silicon I is off just a touch. I have passed on my other Scurfa watches to my nephew and can't remember if they do or not.

The worst offender I had for not hitting the mark was an Omega Seamaster Professional quartz that was off a mile from new.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I have a $200 Citizen and Casio Pro Trek PRG 550 and both hit the markers perfectly. Cool thing about the Pro Trek is you can actually manually adjust the seconds hand to align with the markers in case they are knocked out of alignment.

What about bezel alignment?

This bezel and seconds hand would bother me everytime I would look at it. Picture from this thread.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have a $200 Citizen and Casio Pro Trek PRG 550 and both hit the markers perfectly. Cool thing about the Pro Trek is you can actually manually adjust the seconds hand to align with the markers in case they are knocked out of alignment.
> 
> What about bezel alignment?
> 
> This bezel and seconds hand would bother me everytime I would look at it. Picture from this thread.


Why not give it a try. If something on the watch bothers you it can be flipped in no time in the classifieds.

But if you're OCD about the seconds hand hitting the markers you'd better hold on to the two watches that you have now. Very few quartz watches are dead on, and even then if you orient them differently the hand may hit the markers or not.

Gaopa already said his SMP was the worse of the bunch and it's not the first time I hear this. I have a Breitling quartz. It's OK but not perfect, flip this watch vertically and you can see the hand missing the markers from approx. 8 to 11. Not by a lot, but when you're obsessed about it for sure you will notice.

As for the bezel in the pic above I'm sure it's past one click from 12:00.

My 2c


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

The bezel on that picture (mine) is indeed off a click. The seconds hand doesn't hit all the markers but like everyone else has said that's common for quartz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

I had 3 seamaster quartz so far, one x33 and the d1 silicone. The x33 was the only one hitting the marks. The d1 does as good as the omegas.

Otherwise domed sapphire lumed ceramic bezel for this price...Also a design close to much pricier dive watches.
Really enthusiastic seeing pics if the Bell diver!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Northlander said:


> Anyone can share if the seconds hand hit the markers straight on? Please? b-)


Not with standard quartz movements from ETA, Ronda...

If you get a second hand that hits all the markers, it's called luck, but don't bet on it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For quartz, I am only interested whether the second hand can hit exactly on one marker ...

The 12 o'clock marker.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought hitting the markers was standard and anything else just a cheap watch and/or bad quality control. I would expect it on a $20 Timex but not on a $100+ watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have several Quartz that are off. 
I live with it. My Tissot and deep blue I think are the only ones that hit consistently. Perhaps not even my Tissot.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I thought hitting the markers was standard and anything else just a cheap watch and/or bad quality control. I would expect it on a $20 Timex but not on a $100+ watch.


Well you can change your thoughts about it. Even on $1 000+ watches there is no guarantee that markers will be a perfect hit 

Scurfa is also coming with an automatic in a few months, that could be a better choice for you, although as you have seen reading threads like this one : the Scurfa quartz models are excellent and make 99.9% of their owners happy.

A few threads on the subject :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-cant-they-get-second-hand-properly-align-258291.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/seconds-hand-alignment-78232.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/seconds-hand-alignment-676042.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/should-my-second-hand-always-hit-tick-mark-331880.html


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

A little video of me wearing the Silicon as Bellman at work, the water depth is 142 metres and it's in the North Sea 





scurfawatches.com


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Lot of valves ! Cool stuff !

















on bonetto cinturini 281.

Thinner and more supple as isofrane but lets be honest, its not the same quality. Ok for the everyday a bit vanilla scented rubber, but for serious divers or active people, Isofrane is better imho.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Lot of valves ! Cool stuff !m
> 
> View attachment 7223954
> 
> ...


Nice one what's the strap?


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

^"bonetto cinturini 281"


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep its a 281 BC. The 3xx line are thicker and much closer to an isofrane (except the holes punching pattern) but sadly only produced in 22mm for the 317 and in 24mm lug width for the 321 and 322 which have a cooler design. From the specs and having mounted the 317 on another watch I'd say it seems the most sturdy from BC.

Will order the rubber nato's next month and then do an all in one review.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Just arrived this afternoon. Put it on one of the new Borealis straps.

It's a nice fit for sure!!


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

I got my Silicon last week and I've been wearing it a lot since. I have to say, I quite like it! Paul shipped really quick, although in fairness it only had to come 10 miles from Sunderland. There's no need for a full review, nice features especially at the price etc etc etc. The one thing to report is that really often when you buy things online you find that they've really tarted it up for the photos on the website but the real thing just feels and looks cheap. None of that with the Scurfa. It really feels like a proper, grown up watch. The only real negative for me was the strap. I don't know why, it's perfectly fine, it's even nice, but it just isn't for me. Like the previous poster mine is now on an ish-ofrane, much better.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ShakeyJake said:


> I got my Silicon last week and I've been wearing it a lot since. I have to say, I quite like it! Paul shipped really quick, although in fairness it only had to come 10 miles from Sunderland. There's no need for a full review, nice features especially at the price etc etc etc. The one thing to report is that really often when you buy things online you find that they've really tarted it up for the photos on the website but the real thing just feels and looks cheap. None of that with the Scurfa. It really feels like a proper, grown up watch. The only real negative for me was the strap. I don't know why, it's perfectly fine, it's even nice, but it just isn't for me. Like the previous poster mine is now on an ish-ofrane, much better.
> 
> View attachment 7298882


looks good on the ish-ofrane!👍🏻


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine has been on my wrist since receiving it this afternoon...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

lbovill said:


> View attachment 7376898
> 
> 
> Mine has been on my wrist since receiving it this afternoon...


Looks good and a nice choice of NATO strap.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> Looks good and a nice choice of NATO strap.


nice colour NATO 👍🏻


----------



## Los Endos (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm new here. Thanks for posting your suggestion of the Strapcode bracelet for the Scurfa. I bought a Diver One Silicon a few weeks ago. While I like the silicon strap, the weather is very warm where I live (Florida) and the silicon heats up my wrist too much. I can only imagine what it would be like in July! I switched to a black Nato. Since I use the watch for diving and watersports the Nato is perfect, but it doesn't dress well. I just ordered the Strapcode Super Oyster brushed strap with the deployant clasp. I think this strap will work great with the brushed Scurfa case. Now I can use the Nato for rough treatment during daytime while boating, fishing, and diving, and the Oyster for a sharp evening look. I will only require one watch for trips to the Keys and the islands. I hope that isn't blasphemy on this forum! 

I even got 10% off by entering the coupon code WUS2016.


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> looks good on the ish-ofrane!??


Thanks Paul. Thanks so much for the watch, you have a really good product at at a great price. Good luck in the future!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Los Endos said:


> I'm new here. Thanks for posting your suggestion of the Strapcode bracelet for the Scurfa. I bought a Diver One Silicon a few weeks ago. While I like the silicon strap, the weather is very warm where I live (Florida) and the silicon heats up my wrist too much. I can only imagine what it would be like in July! I switched to a black Nato. Since I use the watch for diving and watersports the Nato is perfect, but it doesn't dress well. I just ordered the Strapcode Super Oyster brushed strap with the deployant clasp. I think this strap will work great with the brushed Scurfa case. Now I can use the Nato for rough treatment during daytime while boating, fishing, and diving, and the Oyster for a sharp evening look. I will only require one watch for trips to the Keys and the islands. I hope that isn't blasphemy on this forum!
> 
> I even got 10% off by entering the coupon code WUS2016.


Congratulations on your 1st post. Welcome to WUS. ;-)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the WUS family and the Scurfa family as well, Los Endos! Your bracelet choice for the Scurfa Diver One: Silicone is a good one, IMHO. Like you, I prefer a bracelet.

Since you are fundamentally a bracelet guy, you now have an excuse to pick up the fantastic Scurfa Diver One: Stainless Steel. The watch/bracelet are a dream to wear! :-!


----------



## Los Endos (Mar 12, 2016)

I appreciate the warm reception. Although buying more watches is tempting, I am more into owning a handful of watches and straps that cover all my needs. Buying the Strapcode Oyster makes my Scurfa more versatile. Instead of traveling to the Caribbean with several watches, I can take the Scurfa and two straps that will cover my needs. One of the advantages of living in Florida is that within a few hours you can trek down to the Keys, or hop on a boat or a plane and be in the Bahamas or beyond. For me, traveling light is preferable in these situations, and I would rather have my watches compliment my lifestyle, not complicate it. That is not to say that I am not a great admirer of nice watches, and there is always room for one more in the collection!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Just because I appreciate this watch, had to add another shot

















Paul really loving this watch, it gets a ton of wrist time.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

lbovill said:


> Just because I appreciate this watch, had to add another shot
> 
> View attachment 7463706
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that, great lume shot👍🏻


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Question for all the owners - How shiny are the hands and markers? So much about this watch appeals to me (size, price point, features, etc.) and I really like the look of the brushed case, but I'm trying to find a watch that doesn't have shiny hands and markers. That is the issue with the divers I have now. I'm looking for more of a tool appearance. Does the face of the Silicon look too formal?

Thanks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Schaumi

They are polished and shiny. I was expecting the watch to look dressier as a result as that was what I wanted but in person the angular hands, indices and case shape makes it come off much more toolish in my opinion. It may look different to others eyes. 

It's a hard watch to categorize.


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's definitely very toolish, not dressy at all. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

Placed my order yesterday. I can't wait to get my hands on the watch. Thanks to Paul for answering all my questions in a timely manner. I will post pictures when I get the watch. 


Now, does anyone know if any of the Strapcode Superengineer bracelets with curved end links will fit the watch? Or am I safer to go with straight end links?

Also, if anyone has/had both the SuperEngineer and Watchadoo, which one do your prefer and why?

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TheNorthRemembers said:


> Placed my order yesterday. I can't wait to get my hands on the watch. Thanks to Paul for answering all my questions in a timely manner. I will post pictures when I get the watch.
> 
> Now, does anyone know if any of the Strapcode Superengineer bracelets with curved end links will fit the watch? Or am I safer to go with straight end links?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 1st post. ;-)

Straight end links will be safer.

I don't own any Watchadoo, so can't comment it's difference with Strapcode.


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

Finally received the watch. Here are my first impression (subjective) cons and pros after meeting it in person.

Pros:
- Hefty, solid feeling case. 
- The sapphire crystal with the blue AR coating is beautiful
- Scratch resistant ceramic bezel with good lume and no play (at least on mine). Aligns perfectly at 12:00
- Clean look of the dial (except for the Scurfa logo, which is too white/bright)
- Comfortable on the wrist
- Long crown guards should protect against bumps
- Quarts (much more accurate, robust with less costly maintenance as opposed to automatic)

Cons
- I don't like the minute and hour hands. They are too "tame"/"dressy"/uninspiring. I like the sword-shaped hands on the other models better. 
- Lume is great, but doesn't seem to be as bright and long-lasting as it was on my Seiko Monster, which I understand is hard to beat. Will test further.
- No lume pip. It feels like something is amiss after you've seen/handled many other dive watches
- Quarts (as opposed to ecodrive/solar will require opening the caseback. At least more often). I wish Paul used either a solar movement (if this is at all possible) or a longer lasting 700 series Ronda or smth similar. 

All in all I am liking the watch. My next one will be the Citizen Prime in blue.


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

Pictures will follow


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry. I don't know how to edit previous posts and have to add a new one with another con. 

As I am trying to remove the silicon strap, which is near impossible, I realize that a major con for those, who like changing the look of their watches by changing the strap/bracelet is the absence of drilled lug holes.


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

View attachment 7611842

View attachment 7611858

View attachment 7611866

View attachment 7611882


On the Strapcode Super Engineer I bracelet. Quite a handsome watch.


----------



## TheNorthRemembers (Mar 19, 2016)

Update on the lume: I spoke too soon. Although not initially as bright as on the Monster (by a hair), the lume lasts quite some time. 3 hours later and the lume was clearly legible in a dark room. So, given how great Seiko lume is and how close this one gets, I'd say the lume on this watch is amazing and a major pro. 

I hope Paul adds drilled lugs and a lumed bezel pip and possibly different hands to the next iteration, and this watch will simply be perfect for me. Using something like Ronda 715Li will make the watch simply unbeatable in its category. Again, this is my subjective assessment


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

I have added one of there to my wanted list -


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

So . . . I'm guessing it takes a while for packages to get through Kennedy International? My Scurfa has been sitting there for a week now.


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

swl75 said:


> So . . . I'm guessing it takes a while for packages to get through Kennedy International? My Scurfa has been sitting there for a week now.


Of the two that I have bought the Royal Mail website will stop updating at Kennedy. If you haven't already, check the usps tracking to see if they have updates. It gets transferred to usps for delivery in the states. The two that I bought did at least.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Oldmanoakles said:


> Of the two that I have bought the Royal Mail website will stop updating at Kennedy. If you haven't already, check the usps tracking to see if they have updates. It gets transferred to usps for delivery in the states. The two that I bought did at least.


My experience is the same as yours. The parcel gets to Kennedy and seems to stall there. Then all of a sudden the tracking number shows up on the usps tracking site and arrives quickly after that.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

swl75 said:


> So . . . I'm guessing it takes a while for packages to get through Kennedy International? My Scurfa has been sitting there for a week now.


Mine did the same thing, no worries. I do know you have to switch from Royal mail tracking to USPS tracking after it leaves customs. Try running your RM number through the USPS website.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

gasgasbones strap. Pure british combo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

While at a local resort this weekend I decided to put the Scurfa through its paces.










I know paul has done extensive saturation diving tests on his models and mine has survived cold water surfing but how does that compare with hours of hot tub use...?!










All kidding aside the Scurfa seems to have become my go to vacation watch. Nice enough to enjoy wearing, cheap enough that if one of my many divers fails to live up to their advertised WR I wouldn't be crushed. I have always enjoyed looking at watches in the water since I was a little boy and have drowned a fair number since. So I enjoyed my first chance to shoot pics in the water. Kind of made me wish I had some other of my watches there to play with too.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Great pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics indeed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, I had fun. iPhone 6s and a life proof case. I was in a bit of a rush otherwise I would have tried some more. Back home now and on the BC strap. Contemplating trimming the tail down. I still feel like the ideal strap for this watch is still out there...


----------



## Treestone (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I have recently purchased a Diver One Silicon 2 from a forum member here and while I really like the watch, I was looking for something a bit larger to fit my 7.75 inch wrist. Unfortunately, I do not have enough forum time or posts here to post it for sale. I tried skimming the WTB threads but no luck. Anyone have any ideas? I apologize if this does not belong here.

Otherwise, I really like the watch, it has a a quick modern tool look and feels great on the wrist. I just wish it was closer to 44 or 44mm.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I just bought one from a member here in the sales forums. Looking forward to getting it! Although I'm worried it'll be a little small. I have a citizen BN0100 Excalibur and I find it a little on the small side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treestone (Mar 13, 2016)

Which BC strap is this?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Treestone said:


> Which BC strap is this?


If that's for me it's the 317. 
Suits the watch well but the ends are snug in the lugs because of the enlarged rounded section. I am not sure if it is putting too much stress on the spring bars. I'm keeping on eye on it and see if it squishes down with more wear.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

TheNorthRemembers said:


> Cons
> - I don't like the minute and hour hands. They are too "tame"/"dressy"/uninspiring. I like the sword-shaped hands on the other models better.


I agree with this. The hands are the only thing that I really wish I could change.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

I like the dressiness of the hands. They bring a little bit extra to it for me. Plus, they match the hour markers as they are.

Also, because of the lume is mediocre, at night if there is any light source at all, I find I can get the light to reflect off the hands to see what time it is (of course, instead of this, better lume would be... better).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Funny. I find the hands plain and tooly with their flat angular shape. I agree with corpyr about Lume and reflections though. It's clear its watch that straddles the dress/tool line based on the differing opinions. 

It's begging for better Lume with all the available surface area. Bgw9 would be sweet.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know the weight of just the watch case? (No strap)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

My Diver One Silicon accompanies me on most of my adventures. It fills just the spot in the rotation I was hoping it would.

Recently on holiday, a little bit of an ironic position for a diver:









And a first "dive" (sadly only via car):


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

For those who have issues with be red rubber o ring on the crown coming off....do you just leave it off or have you been able to source replacements? Mine came off and I really liked it. I can't find spares anywhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I have been obsessing over the Diver 1 Silicon for a couple of weeks now. Can't wait to order it, but I have to sell my Tissot Chrono first. Thought I had a buyer but he backed out. 

Where are Scurfa watches actually made? I assume Scurfa designed them, but where are they manufactured and assembled?


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> I have been obsessing over the Diver 1 Silicon for a couple of weeks now. Can't wait to order it, but I have to sell my Tissot Chrono first. Thought I had a buyer but he backed out.
> 
> Where are Scurfa watches actually made? I assume Scurfa designed them, but where are they manufactured and assembled?


I believe they are 'assembled' in the uk. Not 100% sure though. Is your tissot listed in the sales forums? I'm interested. Pm sent. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> I believe they are 'assembled' in the uk. Not 100% sure though. Is your tissot listed in the sales forums? I'm interested. Pm sent. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Selling this to fund the Scurfa.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Ok. Thanks for the info. I'll inbox you about the tissot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

maccasvanquish said:


> For those who have issues with be red rubber o ring on the crown coming off....do you just leave it off or have you been able to source replacements? Mine came off and I really liked it. I can't find spares anywhere
> 
> I took the rubber band off of the crown on my Silicon II. I prefer the look of the crown without the red ring.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

gaopa said:


> maccasvanquish said:
> 
> 
> > For those who have issues with be red rubber o ring on the crown coming off....do you just leave it off or have you been able to source replacements? Mine came off and I really liked it. I can't find spares anywhere
> ...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

maccasvanquish said:


> gaopa said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the 'channel' cut into the crown to accommodate the o ring pretty deep? I'd be worried about it looking like its missing something. Do you have any pics?
> ...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

gaopa said:


> maccasvanquish said:
> 
> 
> > gaopa said:
> ...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I think the Diver One: Silicon is a good looking watch. While it looks nice and wears well on the OEM rubber strap, I prefer a bracelet. I also prefer the watch without the red band on the crown. IMHO, any of the Scurfa models ( I have all 3 ) look great, wear well and are a good solid value, IMHO.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Junior29 said:


> And a first "dive" (sadly only via car):
> 
> View attachment 7721106


LOL so funny. New meaning to the word "depth test".


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

gaopa said:


> I think the Diver One: Silicon is a good looking watch. While it looks nice and wears well on the OEM rubber strap, I prefer a bracelet. I also prefer the watch without the red band on the crown. IMHO, any of the Scurfa models ( I have all 3 ) look great, wear well and are a good solid value, IMHO.


Maybe Scurfa could offer replacement bands in different colors...or even include a small bag of them with purchase (probably cost .10c for a bag of 100 to buy in bulk). Would be cool to be able to customize it with a little piece of flair. White, black, red, yellow would all look great on the crown.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Minorcollector said:


> Maybe Scurfa could offer replacement bands in different colors...or even include a small bag of them with purchase (probably cost .10c for a bag of 100 to buy in bulk). Would be cool to be able to customize it with a little piece of flair. White, black, red, yellow would all look great on the crown.


That is an interesting idea! You should suggest it to Paul as he is always open to suggestions.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Minorcollector said:


> Maybe Scurfa could offer replacement bands in different colors...or even include a small bag of them with purchase (probably cost .10c for a bag of 100 to buy in bulk). Would be cool to be able to customize it with a little piece of flair. White, black, red, yellow would all look great on the crown.





gaopa said:


> That is an interesting idea! You should suggest it to Paul as he is always open to suggestions.


What size are they? Would those little rubber bands for braces fit? Or would those be too big?


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Just ordered one tonight!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Love the watch. I don't own one but would literally dump my wallet if it came in 44mm.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

rosborn said:


> Love the watch. I don't own one but would literally dump my wallet if it came in 44mm.


Yea- this is exactly what I am thinking. I bought one and I'm hoping it 'wears big' but yea, I'd totally pull the trigger on a 44mm. The bell diver, I'm interested in but it's only 43mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The 1mm difference between a 44mm case and a 43mm case is really pretty insignificant. I have a 7.5" wrist and find that a 44mm case is the largest that looks right and feel right on my wrist. My 43mm Diver One: Silicon wears nicely and looks great. If you are holding off getting a Diver One: Silicon because of the 1mm case size then I'm afraid you are missing out on a great watch. Here is my Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster bracelet.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

gaopa said:


> The 1mm difference between a 44mm case and a 43mm case is really pretty insignificant. I have a 7.5" wrist and find that a 44mm case is the largest that looks right and feel right on my wrist. My 43mm Diver One: Silicon wears nicely and looks great. If you are holding off getting a Diver One: Silicon because of the 1mm case size then I'm afraid you are missing out on a great watch. Here is my Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster bracelet.


That is stunning. Might have to order another so I can put it on a bracelet. Really looking forward to the Bell Diver.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

gaopa said:


> The 1mm difference between a 44mm case and a 43mm case is really pretty insignificant. I have a 7.5" wrist and find that a 44mm case is the largest that looks right and feel right on my wrist. My 43mm Diver One: Silicon wears nicely and looks great. If you are holding off getting a Diver One: Silicon because of the 1mm case size then I'm afraid you are missing out on a great watch. Here is my Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster bracelet.


I thought the diver one silicone was 42mm? Not 43mm. That's what the website specs say anyways. Anyone actually measure theirs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

maccasvanquish said:


> I thought the diver one silicone was 42mm? Not 43mm. That's what the website specs say anyways. Anyone actually measure theirs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I remember reading too, 42mm not 43mm.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The Diver One Silicon is 42mm x 51mm. 

The Bell Diver 1 is 43mm x 51mm.

Regards,


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My bad, the Silicon II is 42mm and not 43mm. Sorry about that!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

gaopa said:


> The 1mm difference between a 44mm case and a 43mm case is really pretty insignificant. I have a 7.5" wrist and find that a 44mm case is the largest that looks right and feel right on my wrist. My 43mm Diver One: Silicon wears nicely and looks great. If you are holding off getting a Diver One: Silicon because of the 1mm case size then I'm afraid you are missing out on a great watch. Here is my Diver One: Silicon II on an aftermarket oyster bracelet.


What aftermarket bracelet is that? Looks fantastic!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

omega1300 said:


> What aftermarket bracelet is that? Looks fantastic!


He answered this already. Supercode oyster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> The Diver One Silicon is 42mm x 51mm.
> 
> The Bell Diver 1 is 43mm x 51mm.
> 
> Regards,


Yea, that's what I thought. I wonder if the bell diver will look any bigger at all, given that it's only a 1mm difference. I love wearing my Casio mdv106...its 44mm and it perfect! At only 2mm less, the 42mm skx007 looks tiny on me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Yea, that's what I thought. I wonder if the bell diver will look any bigger at all, given that it's only a 1mm difference. I love wearing my Casio mdv106...its 44mm and it perfect! At only 2mm less, the 42mm skx007 looks tiny on me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to the Bell Diver. 43mm will be perfect. 42-44 is my wheel-house, 43 being what I consider just right for me.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I was watching some video reviews of the Diver One Silicone and there were some complaints that the second hand doesn't line up with the markings. Anyone have this issue and is it correctable?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> I was watching some video reviews of the Diver One Silicone and there were some complaints that the second hand doesn't line up with the markings. Anyone have this issue and is it correctable?


Based on my experience with all the quartz watches I had handled, most did not hit all the second markers perfectly. Some WUS members even reported the same issue for their expensive but highly accurate Seiko GS quartz watch.

Nowadays, I will be happy if the second hand can hit just one marker perfectly ... the 12 o'clock marker.

Here is one of the few I had that did just that.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I recently received a brand new Silicon II and am extremely happy with it. The bezel had no looseness or backwards play to it, the second hand hits all the markers correctly - even the 0-15 bezel markers line up properly, and silicon strap is extremely comfortable. I will switch between the silicon and steel band (even cooler looking) from time to time.

A very nice watch regardless of price point. Expect a few more orders, Paul, as friends seem enamored by it.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

You got lucky there. Mine doesn't hit any of the markers, which does bug me a bit. Other than that it's a superb watch.

On the dressy vs tool debate, i'm saying dressy. It's a very pretty thing!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue-Hayes said:


> You got lucky there. Mine doesn't hit any of the markers, which does bug me a bit. Other than that it's a superb watch.
> 
> On the dressy vs tool debate, i'm saying dressy. It's a very pretty thing!
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


Interesting. Does this seem to be a common issue? You say I'm lucky so I'm wondering if your experience is the norm.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Just seems to me that any quartz watch that hits all the markers is lucky. As far as the D1 silicon goes, I can only speak for my particular example.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

stingx said:


> Interesting. Does this seem to be a common issue? You say I'm lucky so I'm wondering if your experience is the norm.


As it was mentioned early- hitting all the markers is a rarity with quartz movements. Even very expensive ones. So yea, I'd say you got lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

My Diver One is very good about hitting the markers it seems to be pretty much dead on. Due to variance in the dial markers, and gearing inside the watch I think it would be impossible for any watch to hit precisely on every single second marker. Also gravity seems to have some effect on the second hand itself depending on if I hold the watch upside down.

Second hand precision aside I think the Diver One is a damn fine watch, it gets regular wrist time and for the price it punches way about its weight class.


----------



## RNLAF (Aug 11, 2014)

Ordered my Diver One Silicone yesterday. Should be on it's way by now. Any suggestions on a replacement strap in leather? Preferably brown and easy to come by in the Netherlands. Budget is around €30,-. Is it possible to get some decent leather for that amount of money?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

RNLAF said:


> Ordered my Diver One Silicone yesterday. Should be on it's way by now. Any suggestions on a replacement strap in leather? Preferably brown and easy to come by in the Netherlands. Budget is around €30,-. Is it possible to get some decent leather for that amount of money?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put mine on a composite strap. It's waterproof so it suits the diver theme but looks a little nice than the plain rubber strap. Best part: it was $6 USD. So nice and cheap. Here's some pics:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I figured I'd post a few shots. I really enjoy this watch. New SS bracelet on its way...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

RNLAF said:


> Ordered my Diver One Silicone yesterday. Should be on it's way by now. Any suggestions on a replacement strap in leather? Preferably brown and easy to come by in the Netherlands. Budget is around €30,-. Is it possible to get some decent leather for that amount of money?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. I put it on a Toshi strap and it looked great , but the ends rubbed against the case so off it came . The holes in the lugs seem quite close to the case, perhaps to ensure a good fit with the standard silicon strap, so you need a leather strap that is fairly thin.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

stingx said:


> I figured I'd post a few shots. I really enjoy this watch. New SS bracelet on its way...


Which brand of SS bracelet did you go with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Good question. I put it on a Toshi strap and it looked great , but the ends rubbed against the case so off it came . The holes in the lugs seem quite close to the case, perhaps to ensure a good fit with the standard silicon strap, so you need a leather strap that is fairly thin.


Yea- that's a frustrating part of this watch. Not great for chunky straps. It would be nice if the case had a channel machined out to accommodate a thicker strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNLAF (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advise guys, I was planning on getting a thick strap but I now know I'd better go for a thinner strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

RNLAF said:


> Thanks for the advise guys, I was planning on getting a thick strap but I now know I'd better go for a thinner strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, the I tried on was 4mm and it was binding against the case. Keep it 3mm and under and you should be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Which brand of SS bracelet did you go with?


This one...
New 22mm Heavy Solid Brushed Double Lock Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet | eBay


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone ever attempt to install Sinn rubber? Curious if it would fit.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

stingx said:


> This one...
> New 22mm Heavy Solid Brushed Double Lock Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet | eBay


And are you happy with it? My fear with buying online (vs in person) is that the bracelet will feel light and cheap in the hands. How's yours feel? Would you recommend it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> And are you happy with it? My fear with buying online (vs in person) is that the bracelet will feel light and cheap in the hands. How's yours feel? Would you recommend it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry- I miss read- you just ordered it. Well anyways, when you get it, I'd love to know your impressions and be sure to post pics. Looks like a very nice bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the composite strap on the scurfa. Makes for a nice alternative to the rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNLAF (Aug 11, 2014)

Received it yesterday. Very happy!


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Mkapson said:


> My Diver One is very good about hitting the markers it seems to be pretty much dead on. Due to variance in the dial markers, and gearing inside the watch I think it would be impossible for any watch to hit precisely on every single second marker. Also gravity seems to have some effect on the second hand itself depending on if I hold the watch upside down.
> 
> Second hand precision aside I think the Diver One is a damn fine watch, it gets regular wrist time and for the price it punches way about its weight class.


Got my D1S today! Absolutely love it. Don't want to take it off. On the second hand, it hits precisely from about the 18-50 secondmarkers and goes all wonky from 51-17. Weird.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn it in a while, but still puts a smile on my face when I do.


----------



## Junior29 (May 5, 2015)

ZASKAR36 said:


> LOL so funny. New meaning to the word "depth test".


It was indeed an intense "depth test." Although on my return I only had two mandatory decompression stops - one for a security check and one to buy roadside strawberries.

On the depth test note, you gotta love the Scurfa offerings. Legitimately tested by the owner of the company who also spends some of his time at depth thinking about future designs. That combo of passion and credibility is a cool dimension of Scurfa's offerings.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I think the D1S looks great on a SS bracelet.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

stingx said:


> I think the D1S looks great on a SS bracelet.


Very nice! I've been thinking about maybe finding an original D1S with the white lettering and putting a silver bracelet on it.


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

Just ordered my Scurfa and plan on changing out the strap to an Isofrane. It'll look like this.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

As usual a big grin wearing the Scurfa Diver One!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Feb 24, 2016)

Had mine for a week or so now.

Very impressed with it, been a while since I've had a quartz watch so the accuracy has been a nice thing to have, especially as it's my 'work' watch so can leave it for my rest days and just pick it up on the way out.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Tom, I see that you are relatively new to the forum, Welcome! Your Diver One: Silicon II looks good on the curved/fitted silicon strap. The Silicon II is a good watch and a great value. Enjoy!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Just ordered one. I needed a weekend and water activities watch. Love the look along with ceramic bezel and saphire crystal. I'm a little worried how the 51 mm lug to lug will fit my 6.75" wrist. My 300 mc is 48 mm and I reasoned 1.5 mm on each side is not that much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You should be fine i also have a 6.75" wrist. I find though the stock bracelet long ( i trimmed it) and the compromise with the nicely integrated and fitted strap is that it bulges out a bit making it feel a little bigger than it is. That is easy remedied with any 22mm after market strap. I go back and forth between the stock and a BC317. If you look through this thread you will see some wrist shots on me with both straps or if you like i can post more.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

This is on my 6.75" wrist with the rubber strap. I think it looks fine. In fact I love wearing this watch, especially with the rubber strap. One of the most comfy straps I own. Plus check out that blue of thr AR coating.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

boatswain said:


> You should be fine i also have a 6.75" wrist. I find though the stock bracelet long ( i trimmed it) and the compromise with the nicely integrated and fitted strap is that it bulges out a bit making it feel a little bigger than it is. That is easy remedied with any 22mm after market strap. I go back and forth between the stock and a BC317. If you look through this thread you will see some wrist shots on me with both straps or if you like i can post more.


Thanks! I'll check out your posts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Mkapson said:


> This is on my 6.75" wrist with the rubber strap. I think it looks fine. In fact I love wearing this watch, especially with the rubber strap. One of the most comfy straps I own. Plus check out that blue of thr AR coating.
> 
> View attachment 8340746


Fits you well. Thanks for the pic. I do like the look of the blue AR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Did someone also notice the edge of the outer case in the lug region is a bit sharp ? when a strap flexes there it starts wearing out a bit. Guess due of lug holes being too close to the case ?

also did someone find a sort of oyster bracelet that could fit the gap ?


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

Ordered mine this Friday evening just gone and it arrived this AM - pretty damn good service and very pleased with the watch. Couple pics below:


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

fastcasters said:


> Ordered mine this Friday evening just gone and it arrived this AM - pretty damn good service and very pleased with the watch. Couple pics below:
> 
> View attachment 8351282
> 
> ...


Looks good. Mine shipped out this morning. Going to SC in the US. Hope it makes it here by Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

jfo2010 said:


> Looks good. Mine shipped out this morning. Going to SC in the US. Hope it makes it here by Friday.
> 
> In my experience it all depends on U.S. Customs and how long your watch stays with them. Once the watch is released from customs it will move along to you quickly. I hope you have it by this coming weekend.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spent 10 days at sea with the Scurfa. Seen here performing its night watch duties.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Love that distortion...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just ordered mine. Can't wait. 


David


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's mine:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone tried to shoehorn an automatic movement into one yet? As I understand it the hands probably cannot be reused....but it seems like the case *could* fit one......


David


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bit the bullet and chopped my BC strap down. It will be harder on my wet suit with a shorter tail but better for daily wear. Much cleaner and less bulk. That should up my enjoyment of the watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Is that a BC-317? If you cut it, it looks factory done. Good job.



boatswain said:


> Bit the bullet and chopped my BC strap down. It will be harder on my wet suit with a shorter tail but better for daily wear. Much cleaner and less bulk. That should up my enjoyment of the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes it is and thank you!

As always you think you can do better.

However it's pretty tidy and hiding under a keeper.

It's a pretty thick strap still. So not as comfy as my other BCs. It may be too that I am in between ideal hole sizes and prefer right to loose.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa made it back on as the work watch today.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Loving my silicon on stainless! Lol. The modern submariner!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great on metal, which band did you use.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Slimyfishy said:


> Looks great on metal, which band did you use.


I used a strapcode straight end link at first- but struggled to like the straight end links.

Then I tried on a strapcode SKX007 fitted end link. It fits. So that's what's in the pic. Looks great with the fitted end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Loving my silicon on stainless! Lol. The modern submariner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!! What bracelet is that???

David


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Add me to the oem fitted end links bracelet petition for the D1 S. It would allow the watch to bounce nice between tool on the strap and dress on the bracelet. I for one like that versatility in a diver


Get yourself a fitted end link bracelet for an SKX007




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Get yourself a fitted end link bracelet for an SKX007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two! Thank you. My Scurfa shows up next week. This excites me!!

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you saying there is no play and they fit snugly up against the case with zero wobble?


David


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Are you saying there is no play and they fit snugly up against the case with zero wobble?
> 
> David


Erm....well...no. Not really. It 'fits' but not great. However, with a little modifying, it's fits tight and snug, yes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Erm....well...no. Not really. It 'fits' but not great. However, with a little modifying, it's fits tight and snug, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of modifying do you need to do? I actually have a spare set of endlinks.....

Oh, that is the exact image I was about to ask to see as well 

David


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> What kind of modifying do you need to do?
> 
> David


Well, it's a little hard to explain. The fit is great around the curvature of the case/bezel. Don't use the strapcode bars because they are thick. Use regular bars so the endlink has a bit of play. Then, you'll see a gap between the underside of the case and the endlink










Because of this gap, the endlink 'pivots' or 'swivels' on the spring bar and the top of the end link comes up too far. If you fill that gap on the underside (I used a couple peices of foam mounting tape or double sided tape) then the top of the end link stays down flush with the top of the lugs. If you had it in your hands- you'll see what I mean.



















Tip: disconnect the bracelet from the end link while you mess around with it. (Like in the pic) Makes it much easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Well, it's a little hard to explain. The fit is great around the curvature of the case/bezel. Don't use the strapcode bars because they are thick. Use regular bars so the endlink has a bit of play. Then, you'll see a gap between the underside of the case and the endlink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic tips and pictures. Thank you!!! Great job!

David


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I realise this may well be seen as heresy round these parts, and may also be a long shot, but I've recently been wondering how my D1 would look with a stealth bezel insert.

Does anyone know of a ceramic stealth bezel insert that would fit the D1? (Perfectly - no point unless the fit is perfect) Maybe one from DLW: https://www.dlwwatches.com/products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-all-black or https://www.dlwwatches.com/products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-urchin-stealth? The sea urchin and Sumo inserts both have a 'slope' to them like the original D1 bezel. I suspect the sea urchin one will be too small, but maybe the sumo would fit?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey David (Dec1968). Did you get your watch and did you do the fitted end link bracelet for an SKX007 modification? If so let's see.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Question. The battery on my Diver One Silicon just died. I change my own batteries on my watches having the right tools. Is this battery change straight forward or do I have to have it pressure tested? I'll be sure to inspect the gasket. Thoughts?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

scalz said:


> Hey David (Dec1968). Did you get your watch and did you do the fitted end link bracelet for an SKX007 modification? If so let's see.


I did get it but wound up selling it. Amazing watch, but it was so close to the SKX007 that it felt like duplication to me. Also it was kind of hard to put NATO straps on it easily since the springbars are so close to the case.

I do miss it though.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

scalz said:


> Question. The battery on my Diver One Silicon just died. I change my own batteries on my watches having the right tools. Is this battery change straight forward or do I have to have it pressure tested? I'll be sure to inspect the gasket. Thoughts?


Any time you crack open a watch it needs to be pressure tested if you plan on getting it wet beyond just washing your hands.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

scalz said:


> Question. The battery on my Diver One Silicon just died. I change my own batteries on my watches having the right tools. Is this battery change straight forward or do I have to have it pressure tested? I'll be sure to inspect the gasket. Thoughts?


If the gasket is in perfect condition and you know how to lube, install the gasket and close the caseback correctly, you can DIY.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------

